# Lieferzeiten; Erreichbarkeit + emails



## kalle Nicolai (22. März 2010)

Hallo Freunde

Gleich vorweg, solange Eure Aufmerksamkeit noch ungebrochen ist, ein logistisches Thema, das uns sehr am Herzen liegt: Der Nicolai Produktionsplan. Hier kommt es leider häufig zu einem fatalen Missverständnis. Wenn laut Produktionsplan die nächsten 8 Wochen komplett ausgebucht sind, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass Ihr nun bis in den Sommer hinein auf ein Bike warten müsst, oder noch schlimmer, auf ein Konkurrenzprodukt ausweichen müsst. Im Gegenteil: Unsere Stützpunkthändler haben vorgeordert und Ihre Kundenlager mit Rohrahmen vieler Nicolai Modelle und Größen gefüllt. Dass bedeutet, dass Ihr einen Nicolai Rahmen in Eurer Wunschfarbe und mit Eurer Wunschausstattung über einen Stützpunkthändler, trotz vollen Produktionsplans, innerhalb weniger Wochen beziehen könnt. 

Falls Euer Traumbike oder Maßrahmen bei keinem Testcenter am Lager ist, so ist es wichtig, *vor einer möglichen Detaildiskussion über Geometrie und Farbe* das jeweilige Modell online im Order-Generator zu bestellen. Auf diese Weise sichert man sich einen bestimmten Produktionsplatz und die Lieferzeit erhöht sich nicht , während man mit uns in der längerandauernden Detailabstimmung befindet .

Daß wir momentan viele Bestellungen zu erledigen haben, ist sicherlich schon aufgefallen. Wir produzieren quasi jede Woche 100% direkt an unserer Kapazitätsgrenze. Wenn dann mal ein Mann krank wird oder ein Bauteil fehlt, ist Lieferverzug die logische Konsequenz. Da wir nur langsam neue Schweißer, Zerspaner und Bürokräfte ausbilden können, können wir leider nicht schnell auf die hohe Nachfrage reagieren. 

Jeder einzelne Rahmen ist Handarbeit und benötigt Zeit. Wenn ich hier versuche, mit Leiharbeitern oder Aushilfen vorwärts zu kommen, wird sicherlich die Qualität leiden und wir verlieren einen Ruf. 

Ich möchte mich aus diesem Grunde an dieser Stelle bei den Kunden entschuldigen, die momentan noch auf Ihren Rahmen warten oder ihn gerade verspätet bekommen haben. Wir versprechen euch an dieser Stelle, daß wir hier einen bessere Kundenkommunikation aufbauen werden. Wenn ein Rahmen aufgrund von Urlaubsplanung etc. zu einem bestimmten Datum benötigt wird, so ist es wichtig, daß wir eine laute Ansage hierüber bekommen. Leider wissen wir meist nicht, ob es sich bei einer Händlerbestellung um einen unwichtigen Lagerrahmen handelt, oder ob an einer Händlerbestellung ein Kunde ansteht. Hier erbitten wir möglichst viele Informationen. 

Damit wir auch auf emailanfragen und Telefonate schneller reagieren können, möchte ich mit diesem Thema die Bitte aussprechen, immer die jeweilige Anfrage nicht an [email protected] oder die Hauptnummer 05185-957191 zu senden, sondern am besten gleich den richtigen Mann anzusprechen. Hier die genauen Kontakte: 

Stephan Geiß ([email protected]) ist unser Azubi und gibt gerne Auskunft zu den Lagerrahmen, die auf der Internetseite zu sehen sind. Er steht auch gerne für allgemeine Fragen zu Lieferzeiten oder Verkauf unter 05185-60266-13 zur Verfügung. Technische Fragen sollte nicht bei ihm landen 

Hendrik Hauke; [email protected] ; 05185 60266-10; Spezialist für die Modelle und Ersatzteile vom nucleon, argon road, ion-gb2, ion; Service von der G-Boxx-1 und G-Boxx-2. Komplexe technische Fragen zur Montage oder bestimmten Ersatzteilen oder Stoßdämpfern sind bei ihm gut aufgehoben

Volker Johst; [email protected]  05185-60 266-11. Er ist für den Service von allen Rahmen zuständig , die gebraucht sind und ggfl. eingeschickt werden . Ebenfalls kann er Auskunft geben, wenn es um das Abbeizen , Neubeschichten und Schweißreparaturen geht. Spezialist für die Ersatzteile und  Modelle RO-20, M-pire, Ufo , Bass , Lambda und Tandem Rahmen.

Aufkleber, Rahmensticker und Textilien können bei Ulla Nicolai bestellt werden : [email protected]

Martin Dümmel ([email protected]) beantwortet Fragen zu Preisen und Ausstattungen von Rahmen und kompletten Bikes und auch gerne technische Fragen zu Kompatibilität mit anderen Bauteilen. Falls Fragen zum Order Generator da sind oder der Order Generator einen Fehler hat, ist Martin der richtige Mann. 

Vincent Stoyhe ist Verkaufsleiter und somit für alle Händler und Distributoren verantwortlich. Tel.: 05185-60266-18 ; [email protected]; Technische Fragen sollten nicht bei Ihm landen ; Fragen zu Rechnungen oder Auftragsbestätigungen und Lieferzeiten sind an Ihn zu richten.  

Marcel Lauxtermann ist der richtige Mann in Bezug auf die Verwendung vom Gates Antrieb im Kombination mit den Nicolai Rahmen. Tel:  05185-60266-50 [email protected] .

Maßrahmenzeichnungen und technische Sonderdetails von Rahmen sollten  mit mir direkt besprochen werden ([email protected]). Hierzu ist es jedoch am besten, wenn eine Bestellung vorher über den order-generator mit Vincent auf den Weg gebracht worden ist, da man sich dann auf eine Auftragsnummer beziehen kann. Kritik und Vorschläge gerne auch immer an mich .  

Ersatzteilbestellungen sollten bei aktuellen Modellen wie helius, argon und nonius am besten über den order-generator (http://builder.nicolai.dbap.de) bei uns eingehen. Falls die onlinebestellung unklar ist, sollte man sich am besten per mail bei Jan Hendrik Heitmann melden ([email protected]). Jan ist ebenfalls der richtige Ansprechpartner, wenn es um fragen in Bezug auf Beschichtungsfarben geht.

Alles weitere an [email protected].

Dank und Gruss

Kalle Nicolai


----------



## KHUJAND (23. März 2010)

DANKE Kalle.

schön zu lesen das wir,- die IBC user  ein wichtiger teil für die Fa. NICOLAI sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (23. März 2010)

Yep, finde ich auch


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. März 2010)

Super!!


----------



## Helius-FR (23. März 2010)

Der Beitrag wäre es wert Oben Angepinnt zu werden.


----------



## dubbel (23. März 2010)

ich nehm dann eins in rot.


----------



## fuzzball (23. März 2010)

ich warte lieber 3 Monate länger auf meinen Rahmen, als bei der Qualität einbußen in kauf zu nehmen. Weiterhin so gute Arbeit


----------



## checkb (23. März 2010)

Klare Ansage ohne viel BLABLA.  Gefällt mir und bestätigt mich in der Wahl meines Hobels.

checkb


----------



## softbiker (23. März 2010)

Kalle man merkt dass du nicht nur die Ingenieurskunst beherrschst.

Finde ich auch eine klasse Sache dass es hier grad heraus ne Ansage gibt.

Echt super, Teil dieser Familie zu sein


----------



## Mexicansativa (23. März 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Kalle man merkt dass du nicht nur die Ingenieurskunst beherrschst.
> 
> Finde ich auch eine klasse Sache dass es hier grad heraus ne Ansage gibt.
> 
> Echt super, Teil dieser Familie zu sein



Genau meine Worte.


----------



## side (23. März 2010)

netter zug, sich hier für die langen lieferzeiten zu entschuldigen. Auf der anderen Seite hat Kalle durchaus Grund nervös zu werden. Leute wie ich nehmen die langen Lieferzeiten zum Anlaß sich 3 mal zu überlegen bei der Konkurrenz zu bestellen. Mal ehrlich, ich hätte wahrscheinlich längst bestellt, wenn die Lieferzeiten kürzer wären.... So warte ich einfach bis der Produktionplan eng aussieht. Dann hab ich ja noch ein paar Wochen Zeit mich anderweitig zu entscheiden. Sicherlich ein Problem für Kalle wenn es mehr Leute wie mich gibt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (23. März 2010)

side schrieb:


> .. Sicherlich ein Problem für Kalle wenn es mehr Leute wie mich gibt....



solange es genug leute wie uns gibt, sicherlich nicht


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE Kalle.
> 
> schön zu lesen das wir,- die IBC user  ein wichtiger teil für die Fa. NICOLAI sind.



Dachtest du wirklich das du nicht wichtig bist 


Jetzt muss ich hier mal eins los werden: Das was die Firma Nicolai macht ist für mich erste Sahne. Als ich mir 2003 mein erstes Baik der Firma kaufte
habe ich ca. 3. Monate darauf warten müssen (Helius DH) und dann kam auch noch das falsche (Helius ST), was ich aber erst 2 Wochen später gemerkt habe. Der Grund für diese Falsch Lieferung war, das sie dieses Modell aus der Produktpalette gestrichen wurde. Im Nachhinein muss ich sagen das ich dass klasse finde, man bekommt bei Nicolai immer die neuste Evolutionsstufe, und die entspricht dem neusten Stand der Technik, welches Kalle immer wieder durch seine Ideeen beweist.

Grade heute habe ich wieder im Forum gelesen das bei anderen Herstellern
zum teil Steuersätze eingeklebt werden müssen weil die Rahmen und Steuersätze nicht maßhaltig sind  Wenn ich so etwas lese bin ich froh ein vernünftiges Baik zu fahren und mir um sowas keine Sorgen machen muss.

Genug gelabbert. Ich kann nur jeden raten der auf seine Karre wartet, hab Geduld, es lohnt sich  

Grüßchen,
Gürü.

PS: Morgen quäle ich mein AFR wieder und freu mich wie sau auf das Dingens


----------



## KHUJAND (24. März 2010)

guru.
"wichtich" bin ich z.Z. nur für meine Kinder u. den rest der Fam.
ja gut u. ein biscken für meine arbeit. 

aber sonst ?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. März 2010)

kann ein mod das hier mal zum sticky machen?


----------



## c_w (26. März 2010)

Hab's mal an Thomas weitergeleitet, halte ich auch für sinnvoll. Dann weiss man immer, wen man anrufen muss


----------



## Thomas (26. März 2010)

...oben festgepinnt...

bitte weitermachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (26. März 2010)

Ich werde auch die nächsten 11 Jahre Nicolai fahren (siehe Signatur), also mach weiter so Kalle!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (30. März 2010)

Wirklich toll sowas mal vom cheffe persönlich zu lesen!!
Bei uns kommt Biketechnisch auch nichts anderes mehr ins Haus als eure Produkte!
Zum Service kann ich nicht viel sagen, was für mich die Quallität eurer Produkte jedoch nur unterstreicht!denn ich fahre seit 6 jahren Nicolai ,hatte bisher 4 verschiedene Modelle und hatte noch nie einen Defekt am Rahmen!Egal ob der Rahmen 9 Jahre alt war oder erst 1!
Auf mein Helius hab ich auch schier ewig warten müssen...aber es war jede schmerzhafte Sekunde wert!
Absolut
und weiter so


----------



## KHUJAND (1. April 2010)

das´is ma ein service. 
gerade einen anruf aufe arbeite aus Lübbrechtsen vom Vincent bekommen,- er fragt nach, ob mein rahmen pünktlich angekommen ist,- u. ich nun mein bike  übers WE zusammenbekomme. 
wir fahren am montach in den osterurlaub.  

DANKE !  noch mal an dieser stelle an alle nach Lübbrechtsen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*frohe ostern*
Artur


----------



## José94 (15. April 2010)

schön dass bei dir noch geklappt hat...ich hab grad erfahren dass mein vor fast 5 Monaten bestelltes Argon nicht mehr pünktlich zum ersten rennen kommt, was ich schon leicht enttäuschend finde :-( jetzt kann ich mit meinem alten stumpjumper im Olympia Park in München rumgurken...steh voll hinter der Marke aber hab das so nicht erwartet..naja merci beaucoup nicolai


----------



## KHUJAND (15. April 2010)

José94 schrieb:


> vor fast 5 Monaten bestelltes Argon



 kann nicht sein...


----------



## José94 (15. April 2010)

doch war mitte november


----------



## NoBeerForFear (18. April 2010)

meine g boxx wird auch nicht fertig.
die ist jetzt seit fast 1,5 monaten bei nicolai zum service und ich werde andauernd mit neuen terminen vertröstet.
vertröstet wird man aber nur wenn man selbser hinterher telefoniert oder mailt.
falls ein termin nicht eingehalten werden kann dann wird man nämlich nicht darüber informiert sondern darf auf eigene faust versuchen herauszufinden warum es so olange dauert um ein paar sperrklinken zu wechseln.
naja ich bin ziemlich enttäuscht von den deutschen firmen in sachen service und kundenbetreuung.
erst braucht alutech 1,5 monate um eine zugführung neu anzupunkten und dann kommt nicolai auch nich in die pötte obwohl es am anfang immer hieß:
"ne wir haben keine lieferprobleme und wir bekommen die teile näche woche"
naja für mich sind deutsche firmen damit gestorben da kann ich auch specialized oder ne andere übersee marke fahren. die quali der bikes ist super aber wenn mal was kaputt geht haste die pokarte gezogen.
also ich hab mich jetzt für mondraker entschieden und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass euch die 6 tausend(die das mondraker ja kostet) nich jucken ;-)


----------



## Team Nicolai (18. April 2010)

NoBeerForFear schrieb:


> meine g boxx wird auch nicht fertig.
> die ist jetzt seit fast 1,5 monaten bei nicolai zum service und ich werde andauernd mit neuen terminen vertröstet.
> vertröstet wird man aber nur wenn man selbser hinterher telefoniert oder mailt.
> falls ein termin nicht eingehalten werden kann dann wird man nämlich nicht darüber informiert sondern darf auf eigene faust versuchen herauszufinden warum es so olange dauert um ein paar sperrklinken zu wechseln.
> ...



finde ich echt schade den sowas kenne ich nicht von den jungs, naja dann viel spass mit dem wettbewerb


----------



## NoBeerForFear (18. April 2010)

wettbewerb?


----------



## guru39 (18. April 2010)

@NoBeerForFear,
ich bin mir sicher das Nicolai dafür eine Erklärung hat und das Vinc dein Problem morgen mit dir abklärt  

Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (19. April 2010)

Ich versteh es nicht. Manche Leute meinen dass "made in germany" heisst es wird auch nur hier in Deutschland verkauft.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (19. April 2010)

tja ich gehör jedenfalls nicht zu denen die das glauben, sonst hätten wir ja nich so viele made in taiwan räder.
ich bin nur der meinung, dass eine firma die ein produkt herausbringt (in meinem fall g boxx 2) zumindest so viele ersatzteile auf lager haben sollte dass auch die letzte g boxx die eingeschickt eine angemessene bearbeitungszeit hat.
ich bin ehrlich wenn nicolai von anfang an gesagt hätte: "yo tut uns leid wir haben lieferprobleme, du musst dich leider auf 1,5 monate wartezeit gefasst machen" dann wär das für mich zwar blöd aber nicht so schlimm gewehsen wie jede woche aufs neue nen neuen terminj zu bekommen. das frustet einfach total.


----------



## kalle Nicolai (20. April 2010)

zum thema : service an der G-BOXX-2:

leider hat die Weiterentwicklung von neuartigen Sperrklinken viel zuviel Zeit verschlugen und wir gingen natürlich davon aus,  daß Die meisten Kunden ihre DH-Bomber im Winter nicht nutzen und alle nur die jeweils neueste Version von Bauteilen haben möchten. 

Endlich konnten wir nun das richtige Material beschaffen und haben die Freilaufzähne in der letzten Woche bekommen. Die G-Boxx-2, von der hier im Beitrag die Rede ist, wurde gestern abgeschickt.

letztendlich möchte ich mich mit diesem Beitrag für die lange Wartezeit entschuldigen.

technischer Hinweis:

a) Der Schaden an der besagten G-Boxx ist hauptsächlich durch Eindringen von Wasser und der nachfolgenden Korrosion entstanden . Es ist deswegen wichtig, daß der hintere Deckel nicht geöffnet wird. Dieser Deckel muß in jedem Fall mit Dichtmasse eingesetzt werden, da sonst eindringendes Wasser zur Beschädigung des Getriebes führen kann.

b) Ebenfalls ist darauf zu achten, daß die neuen Gümmitüllen vollständig seitlich über die Kabeleingänge geschoben werden und mit einem Kabelband befestigt werde, da auch dort sonst Wasser eindringen kann.

c) Falls viel in Schlamm und Dreck gefahren wird , sollten zusätzlich die Labyrinthdichtungen in regelmäßigen Abständen gemäß dem Video abgeschmiert werden , damit auch dort kein Wasser eindringen kann
(http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/index.html)

gruss

Kalle Nicolai


----------



## NoBeerForFear (21. April 2010)

danke lieber kalle ;-)
hoffe mal das die g boxx bis zum wochenende da ist, aber ups liefert ja schnell.
dann wird die mal ausgiebig von mir in willingen rangenommen um zu sehen ob die neuerungen auch was taugen 
danke dass das jetzt doch noch hingehauen hat.


----------



## tutnix (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
wenn ich bzw. der Händler nach 3 Wochen noch immer auf die zur Reparatur benötigten Nadellager wartet, ist wohl die Grenze des Zumutbaren langsam überschritten. Wenn ich das Rad nun mehr als 3 Wochen nicht fahren kann, nützt mir auch ein SORRY vom Chef nicht wirklich viel. 

Mit besten Grüßen
Meik


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. Juni 2010)

Habe ich erst heute gelesen und es zeigt wieder mal eindrucksvoll warum der Name Nicolai so ein Ansehen in der Bikebranche genießt Kalle ist nicht umsonst in der hundersten Ausgabe der "Dirt"  als wichtige Person der MTB-Geschichte genannt worden und für mich bleibt Lübbrechtsen das Aushängeschild für die Bezeichnung "Made in Germany"
Aber es wird auch immer wieder Menschen geben, die das Gegenteil behaupten. Aber in meinem Bekanntenkreis sind eigentlich nur zufriedene Nicolaifahrer und ich kenne da so einige
Gruß von der Reuberbande, in der seit Kalles Anfängen nur zufriedene Biker vorgefunden wurden


----------



## Waldschleicher (16. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte dafür keinen neuen Thread eröffnen, vielleicht passt es ja:

Nachdem die Gerüchteküche für die in Asien produzierenden Hersteller heftige Preissteigerungen für 2011 ankündigt (die Rede ist von 10-20%)- wie sieht es bei Nicolai aus? Kommt hier ein Vorteil der heimischen Produktion zum Tragen?


----------



## Brainspiller (16. Juli 2010)

Wenn der Preisanstieg auf teurere Rohstoffpreise zurückgeht wirds hier auch teurer, wenn es an den Lohnkosten liegt die steigen haste Glück gehabt.

Was sagt die Gerüchteküche zum Grund des Preisanstiegs?
Tippe mal auf ersteres....


----------



## Waldschleicher (16. Juli 2010)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Wenn der Preisanstieg auf *teurere Rohstoffpreise* zurückgeht wirds hier auch teurer, wenn es an den *Lohnkosten* liegt die steigen haste Glück gehabt.
> *
> Was sagt die Gerüchteküche zum Grund des Preisanstiegs?*
> Tippe mal auf ersteres....



Sowohl als auch. Einen gewissen Preisanstieg ist man ja gewohnt, aber bis zu 20%??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (16. Juli 2010)

bezogen auf die Preissteigerung des letzten Jahres kommt mir 20% nicht allzu viel vor....


----------



## kalle Nicolai (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo

wir werden die normalen Rahmenpreise nicht erhöhen .
Kleine Anpassungen nach oben und unten sind normal. 
Ich erbitte jedoch noch um ein wenig Geduld , die 2011
Preisliste hat Vincent erst zum 1.9.2011 fertig. 

Andere Hersteller, die nicht in Deutschland produzieren, müssen den Preis erhöhen, da der EURO so schwach gegenüber dem Dollar geworden ist und 
der Bike Einkauf weltweit in Dollar abgewickelt wird.

gruss

Kalle


----------



## Waldschleicher (17. Juli 2010)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wir werden die normalen Rahmenpreise nicht erhöhen .
> Kleine Anpassungen nach oben und unten sind normal.
> ...



Danke für die Info, hört sich gut an.


----------



## wildbiker (17. Juli 2010)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wir werden die normalen Rahmenpreise nicht erhöhen .
> Kleine Anpassungen nach oben und unten sind normal.
> ...



soll sicher "zum 01.09.*2010* fertig" heißen!

Klingt gut... 

Auf bspw. nen Canyon muss man länger warten als auf nen Nicolai...


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Juli 2010)

* hier stand zu böser text *


----------



## Board-Raider (18. Juli 2010)

wirds außer der neuen Preisliste auch einen Schwung an neuen Modellen geben? Oder werden die alten Rahmen innoviert?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (18. Juli 2010)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> wirds außer der neuen Preisliste auch einen Schwung an neuen Modellen geben?


Ein "Schwung neuer Modelle" wird es sicherlich nicht geben. Nicolai gehört zu den Herstellern, die Ihre Produkte kontinuierlich weiterentwickeln und nicht jedes Jahre neue Modelle auf den Markt werfen


----------



## Helius-FR (18. Juli 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ein "Schwung neuer Modelle" wird es sicherlich nicht geben. Nicolai gehört zu den Herstellern, die Ihre Produkte kontinuierlich weiterentwickeln und nicht jedes Jahre neue Modelle auf den Markt werfen



Und das ist auch Gut so.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Juli 2010)

Genau


----------



## Bingo1979 (21. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht ein Nonius AM?

Das wäre toll.

LG
Ingo


----------



## Ge!st (21. Juli 2010)

Der Nonius CC Rahmen ist auch für den All Mountain Einsatz freigegeben und mit entsprechendem Dämpfer sind hinten 140 mm Federweg drin, das reicht doch.


----------



## some.body (22. Juli 2010)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> bezogen auf die Preissteigerung des letzten Jahres kommt mir 20% nicht allzu viel vor....



Sehe ich das richtig, eine Tonne Alu kostet 2000 USD? Somit kostet das Alu fuer einen 3 Kilo Rahmen gerade mal 6 USD ... na gut, mit etwas Verschnitt 10 USD. Aber damit kann man sicher keine Preiserhoehung begruenden. Koennen also nur die Herstellungskosten sein, die - wie Kalle schon angemerkt hat - bei anderen Herstellern vom Dollarkurs abhaengen, bei Nicolai aber nicht


----------



## Brainspiller (22. Juli 2010)

Naja, das ist vermutlich für einen Klumpen aus irgendeinem Alu.
Bei Rohrsätzen aus hochfesten Legierungen sieht der Preis wohl wesentlich höher aus.
Das sollte so oder nur der Illustration dienen welchen Schwankungen auch solche Rohstoffe tatsächlich unterliegen.

Die ursprüngliche Frage ist ja mittelerweile vom Chef persönlich geklärt.
Ne bessere Antwort wirds nicht geben.


----------



## softbiker (23. Juli 2010)

Detwegen werden auch die schwulen easton-rohrsätze nicht mehr verbaut.
Die haben ja mittlerweile Preise vom anderen Stern.


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Juli 2010)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Nonius AM?
> 
> Das wäre toll.
> 
> ...



Mir reicht mein Nonius für alle Gelegenheiten.


----------



## MLK-LAW (18. Oktober 2010)

Bin etwas enttäuscht vom Nicolai-Kundenservice.
Hab auf zwei e-mail bezüglich eines beabsichtigten bike-Neukaufes (ION ST) keine Antwort bekommen. Bin ehrlich enttäuscht. Dann wird's doch ein Intense M9 werden wenn man bei Nicolai auf e-mails nicht antwortet.

Also: Falls das hier wer von Nicolai liest: Antwortet auf eure e-mails! Würd' gern mein Geld in ein Nicolai investieren, müssen tu ich aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (18. Oktober 2010)

ruf mich an  oder [email protected]


----------



## Johnny Jape (19. Oktober 2010)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> Bin etwas enttäuscht vom Nicolai-Kundenservice.
> Hab auf zwei e-mail bezüglich eines beabsichtigten bike-Neukaufes (ION ST) keine Antwort bekommen. Bin ehrlich enttäuscht. Dann wird's doch ein Intense M9 werden wenn man bei Nicolai auf e-mails nicht antwortet.
> 
> Also: Falls das hier wer von Nicolai liest: Antwortet auf eure e-mails! Würd' gern mein Geld in ein Nicolai investieren, müssen tu ich aber nicht.





mir gehts auch so, vor 3-4 wochen eine mail geschrieben, antwort 0, gehe davon aus daß neukunden nicht erwünscht sind,
glücklicherweise gibts ja noch andere handmade in D von denen man binne weniger stunden antworten bekommt


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Oktober 2010)

mail schreiben,- mail schreiben... 
habt ihr kein Tel. ?


----------



## madbuddha (19. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mail schreiben,- mail schreiben...
> habt ihr kein Tel. ?



 Also ich kann es schon verstehen. Wenn Nicolai eine Mailadresse als Kommunikatinskanal anbietet, sollte der auch bedient werden. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, dass auch eine angemessene Zeit verstrichen ist, bis zum Posten der Empörung im Forum...


----------



## acid-driver (19. Oktober 2010)

ich habs auch mal per mail versucht. ging übers kontaktformular auf der homepage ganz gut


----------



## abbath (19. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab eigentlich auch immer innerhalb weniger Tage eine hilfreiche Antwort bekommen. Vielleicht stellt ihr die falschen Fragen?


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Oktober 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Vielleicht stellt ihr die falschen Fragen?



evtl.  die meist gestellte frage an -N-


----------



## pfalz (19. Oktober 2010)

Bisher nie Probleme gehabt...


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Oktober 2010)

Mails klappen nicht immer, aber per Telefon immer gut.
Es kann auch sein, dass evtl die EDV Mails blockt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (20. Oktober 2010)

Also ich fahr einfach direkt hin 
(wohne aber auch nicht weit weg)^^

- und das sollte ich auch bald mal tun, da ich nen Riss in der Schweissnaht der Dämpferaufnahme-Oberrohr habe......


----------



## sundancer (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auch seid Jahren überzeugter Nicolai-Kunde.
Habe aber auch festgestellt, daß man am ehesten eine Gute Antwort bekommt, wenn man einfach mal zum Telefon greift und anruft. Da hat man in der Regel sofort einen Kompetenten Ansprechpartner.

Gruß

Basti


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (20. Oktober 2010)

sundancer schrieb:


> ... wenn man einfach mal zum Telefon greift und anruft. Da hat man in der Regel sofort einen Kompetenten Ansprechpartner.



... oder wird sogar vom Chef persönlich zurückgerufen.


----------



## Jayjay94 (21. Oktober 2010)

stimmt wurde ich auch

war top der mann is sich für nix zu schade


----------



## Johnny Jape (21. Oktober 2010)

Jayjay94 schrieb:


> stimmt wurde ich auch
> 
> war top der mann is sich für nix zu schade



mindest voraussetzung für einen chef
vor allem fürs eigene unternehmen


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2010)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> mindest voraussetzung für einen chef
> vor allem fürs eigene unternehmen



Ich hab hier die Tel. Nr. Santa Cruz Bicycles .
Frag mal bitte ob du den Rob Roskopp an die strippe bekommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 55153 (25. Oktober 2010)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> Bin etwas enttäuscht vom Nicolai-Kundenservice.
> Hab auf zwei e-mail bezüglich eines beabsichtigten bike-Neukaufes (ION ST) keine Antwort bekommen. Bin ehrlich enttäuscht. Dann wird's doch ein Intense M9 werden wenn man bei Nicolai auf e-mails nicht antwortet.
> 
> Also: Falls das hier wer von Nicolai liest: Antwortet auf eure e-mails! Würd' gern mein Geld in ein Nicolai investieren, müssen tu ich aber nicht.



Kann Deinen Ärger verstehen.

Suchst'n Nicolai-Bike oder Rahmen? Ruf mich an !
Unter 0641-9848685 oder schick mir ne Mail.


----------



## MLK-LAW (25. Oktober 2010)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> Bin etwas enttäuscht vom Nicolai-Kundenservice.
> Hab auf zwei e-mail bezüglich eines beabsichtigten bike-Neukaufes (ION ST) keine Antwort bekommen. Bin ehrlich enttäuscht. Dann wird's doch ein Intense M9 werden wenn man bei Nicolai auf e-mails nicht antwortet.
> 
> Also: Falls das hier wer von Nicolai liest: Antwortet auf eure e-mails! Würd' gern mein Geld in ein Nicolai investieren, müssen tu ich aber nicht.



Wollte nur kurz sagen dass sich Nicolai bei mir gemeldet hat undmehr als hilfreich war! Das ION ST gibts jetzt auch in XL!! Warum mich das so freut? Weil ich mir sonst einen Rahmen mit genau den XL-Massen haette anfertigen lassen (+600). Nioclai rockt! Freu mich schon auf mein ION in XL!!


----------



## OldSchool (25. Oktober 2010)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> Wollte nur kurz sagen dass sich Nicolai bei mir gemeldet hat undmehr als hilfreich war! Das ION ST gibts jetzt auch in XL!! Warum mich das so freut? Weil ich mir sonst einen Rahmen mit genau den XL-Massen haette anfertigen lassen (+600). Nioclai rockt! Freu mich schon auf mein ION in XL!!



Und es war Friede auf Erden.


----------



## stuk (26. Oktober 2010)

und die netten händler konnten hier schön auf kundenfang gehen und werbung machen.....


----------



## Pulmoll (15. Februar 2011)

Nicolai ist eigentlich immer zu erreichen und bemüht sich redlich um jeden Kunden.


----------



## alu-xb (24. März 2011)

ich wusste grade absolut nicht wohin ich sonst damit sollte.
ist es ein tipp fehler oder ist es gewollt das auf der nicolai seite unter helius am zwar bei federweg steht:Federweg 130 / 140 / 150 / 160 mm aber in der beschreibung: Das Helius AM vereint schluckfreudige 170 mm Federweg mit einem moderaten Gewicht und große...

wens ein fehler ist tada! gefunden wenn nicht würde ich es auch bei federweg so mit hinschreiben weil es etwas verwirrend ist.

mfg

ps: ok im tech sheet steht auch wieder:

Federwege am Hinterbau / rear suspension travel / M / 
Loch oben / top hole 171 mm
Zweites Loch von oben / second hole from above158 mm
Drittes Loch von oben / second hole from above146 mm
Loch unten / lowest hole136 mm

also doch auch mit 170mm ?


----------



## guru39 (24. März 2011)

Das ist kein Fehler! Die Baiks werden halt nur öfters geupgradet als die
einzelnen  Bereiche der Homepage


----------



## dreamdeep (24. März 2011)

171mm ist richtig.


----------



## axagon (30. April 2011)

Muss auch mal kurz Frust ablassen.

Warten schon länger auf das Nonius meiner Freundin. Angepeilter Liefertermin war Anfang April, dann wurde es Ende April und jetzt soll es laut Plan am 15.05 soweit sein. Nach zwei E-Mails und zig (!!!) Versuchen irgendjemanden bei N telefonisch zu erreichen sind wir so enttäuscht das wir überlegen vom Kauf zurückzutreten. Wir haben jede Nummer vom Kontaktformular angerufen, entweder war es besetzt oder es ist niemand rangegangen. Das ganze über eine Länge von einer Woche... 

WAS IST DA LOS? 

Sollte jmd von N hier mitlesen, MELDET EUCH!


----------



## vinc (30. April 2011)

axagon schrieb:


> Muss auch mal kurz Frust ablassen.
> 
> Warten schon länger auf das Nonius meiner Freundin. Angepeilter Liefertermin war Anfang April, dann wurde es Ende April und jetzt soll es laut Plan am 15.05 soweit sein. Nach zwei E-Mails und zig (!!!) Versuchen irgendjemanden bei N telefonisch zu erreichen sind wir so enttäuscht das wir überlegen vom Kauf zurückzutreten. Wir haben jede Nummer vom Kontaktformular angerufen, entweder war es besetzt oder es ist niemand rangegangen. Das ganze über eine Länge von einer Woche...
> 
> ...




Hallo Axagon,

Bitte schreibe mir eine Mail an [email protected] inklusive deiner Auftragsnummer.
Ich versuche dir so schnell wie möglich zu helfen!

Viele Grüße

Vincent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axagon (3. Mai 2011)

SUPER! 
Hab Vincent gleich ne Mail gesendet, habe am nächsten Tag mit N telefoniert, jetzt geht das Nonius raus und als Trost bekommen wir sogar zwei T-Shirts geschenkt.

Vertrauen wieder hergestellt, habe aber eigentlich auch nichts anderes erwartet, super Jungs!

N = <3


----------



## acid-driver (3. Mai 2011)

axagon schrieb:


> als Trost bekommen wir sogar zwei T-Shirts geschenkt.



schade, gabs bei mir nicht 

naja, egal, das rad fährt trotzdem super


----------



## Ge!st (10. Mai 2011)

Ich habe durchaus Verständnis, das man nicht immer sofort auf eine Anfrage eine Antwort erhält, wenn aber nach Tagen immer noch keine Reaktion kommt, dann ist das für mein empfinden, kein guter Zustand (für was gibt es denn sonst das Kontaktformular auf der HP...).

/edit: Hat sich erledigt, habe eben eine Antwort erhalten


----------



## machero (1. Juni 2011)

Bin auch gerade n bischen angefressen...

Ein Ersatzteil was über meinen Händler bei euch bestellt wurde, ist 2x (!) nicht wie zugesagt rausgegangen.
Beide Bestellungen sind lt. Händler-Aussage bei euch liegengeblieben ...wurden quasi "vergessen" .

Sowas kann ja mal passieren , aber 2x hintereinander???
Ich warte jetzt seit über 3 Wochen drauf. Sry, aber dem Wetter möchte man gerne fahren!!


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Juni 2011)

Bestell einfach direkt bei N.
 Evtl. hat es dein Händler auch vergessen?


----------



## machero (2. Juni 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Bestell einfach direkt bei N.
> Evtl. hat es dein Händler auch vergessen?



Das Bike ist beim Händler in der Werkstatt. Ist doch klar, das dann der Händler auch das Ersatzteil bestellt. Zumal er selber auch Nicolai-Händler ist.

Der Händler ist allgemein sehr engagiert und hat mich in dieser Angelegenheit (von sich aus) bereits schon 2x angerufen. 
Bin mir sehr, sehr sicher das er das NICHT verbockt hat.

Vielleicht gibts ja gerad ein paar interne Probleme ??
Die telefonische Erreichbarkeit ist zur Zeit auch nicht die allerbeste und eine email-Anfrage wurde auch erst nach 1 Woche beantwortet.

Ausserdem meinte mein Händler das man bei Ersatzteilbestellung bei Nicolai inzwischen allgemein Vorkasse leisten muss. Selbst als Nicolai-Händler. Wenn das stimmt.... ok, kann man machen... aber das verzögert den Ablauf dann auch wieder um 2-3 Tage. Und jeder Tag ohne biken ist ein verlorener Tag


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Juni 2011)

machero schrieb:


> Ausserdem meinte mein Händler das man bei Ersatzteilbestellung bei Nicolai inzwischen allgemein Vorkasse leisten muss.


Also das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung verneinen. Solange man einen guten Draht zu N hat, geht das auch anders.


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Juni 2011)

Hatte auch mal per Vorkasse bestellt. Am Montag und Mittwoch war das Teil da.

Bedenke das N ein kleiner Verein ist und da kann es mal vorkommen, das Anfragen etwas dauern.


----------



## bike-it-easy (2. Juni 2011)

machero schrieb:


> ...Ausserdem meinte mein Händler das man bei Ersatzteilbestellung bei Nicolai inzwischen allgemein Vorkasse leisten muss. Selbst als *Nicolai-Händler.* ...



Kann ich so, zumindest für uns, nicht bestätigen. In begründeten Einzelfällen (wie auch immer der ausschaut) macht N das vielleicht - allgemein bestimmt nicht.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (21. Juni 2011)

Ich muß da jetzt auch mal meinen Frust rauslassen:
nach Rücksprache mit N Rahmen Anfang Mai über meinen Händler geordert
Laut production-calendar day of shipping: 3.06
Bis heute angekommen: *nix*
Mein Händler hakte nach, da kommt gelegentlich auch eine mail zurück, telefonisch ist kaum einer zu erreichen. 

Ich bin gerade am überlegen obs noch andere 29"-Hardtails gibt.....


----------



## der-gute (21. Juni 2011)

is nich dein Ernst, das du dich über 18 Tage Verzug so aufregst???

in deiner Welt möchte ich Leben...


----------



## Klinger (21. Juni 2011)

In meiner Welt ist es üblich, das Zusagen eingehalten werden!
Wenn mal was schiefgeht, was immer passieren kann, dann ist es eine Frage wie man mit der Situation umgeht.
Hinhalten ohne ausreichende Erklärung finde ich nicht so toll.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> In meiner Welt ist es üblich, das Zusagen eingehalten werden!
> Wenn mal was schiefgeht, was immer passieren kann, dann ist es eine Frage wie man mit der Situation umgeht.
> Hinhalten ohne ausreichende Erklärung finde ich nicht so toll.



du kennst die Fa. Nicolai nicht... du hättest dir vorher ein bild "vom ganzen"  machen müssen.


----------



## der-gute (21. Juni 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> In meiner Welt ist es üblich, das Zusagen eingehalten werden!
> Wenn mal was schiefgeht, was immer passieren kann, dann ist es eine Frage wie man mit der Situation umgeht.
> Hinhalten ohne ausreichende Erklärung finde ich nicht so toll.



Aha...

Ich glaube, du hast dich noch nicht richtig umgesehen in der Bikewelt.
Komm mal runter!
Du hast im Mai bestellt und hast Juni als Liefertermin bekommen.
Und wenn es Juli wird, wird das sau schnell gelaufen sein.

Vielleicht ist dir die Grösse der Firma Nicolai nicht ganz klar...
Wobei, bestell doch mal einen VW-Bus oder einen neuen BMW.
Oder ein Liteville ;-)
Dann können wir uns mal über Lieferzeiten unterhalten...


----------



## c_w (21. Juni 2011)

Naja, irgendwie hat er ja auch recht... das man es nicht hinbekommt, zumindestens den Kunden zu benachrichtigen, wenn sich die Auslieferung verzoegert (das koennte man ja sogar automatisieren... verzoegert sich ja eh standardmaessig alles :-D), find ich schon unschoen. Und wenn man auf seinen Rahmen wartet sind natuerlich 3 Wochen ne lange Zeit.
Ich versteh auch nicht, warum Nicolai nicht einfach aus Erfahrung 2 Wochen auf die Lieferzeit drauf packt... wuerde eher hinkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (21. Juni 2011)

29er argon? welche größe, welche farbe? Gates?
vielleicht springst Du doch ab und schieße es dann günstig in der Stocklist so Anfang nächste Woche....


----------



## ESPI (21. Juni 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Aha...
> 
> Ich glaube, du hast dich noch nicht richtig umgesehen in der Bikewelt.
> Komm mal runter!
> ...


 

Stimmt schon das der Bikemarkt allgemein kaum der Nachfrage nachkommt, zumindest momentan. Es ist auch gut das -N- lieber warten lässt bevor sie die Qualität runterschrauben. ABER wenn ich einen Liefertermin bekomme dann sollte er auch halbwegs stimmen, oder wenigstens eine unaufgeforderte Erklärung kommen. Und jetzt -N- mit BMW, Liteville, und VW zu vergleichen halte ich an dieser Stelle für Fehl am Platze denn nur weil die ihre versprechen nicht halten muss -N- es ja nicht auch.

P.S.: Ich warte auch seit mitte April auf mein Helius AM, jedoch wurde mir korrekterweise direkt mitgeteilt das es Juli werden kann, also steigert sich zwar meine Vorfreude und die Hoffnung das es pünktlich kommt, Frust hab ich jedoch noch nicht...wobei ich mir vorstellen kann das ich welchen Entwickeln könnte wenn es unerklärlicherweise einfach mehrere Wochen ohne Erklärung auf sich warten lässt!!!


----------



## waldschrad (21. Juni 2011)

auch grad erfahren das mein rahmen 3-4 weeks delay hat....

nicht gerade erfreulich, aber:
NA UND??? 
kleine manufaktur, und ,wie oben erwähnt:Qualität!!!!
und die bei steigender auftragslage mit +/-gleichviel personal zu halten kostet....???ZEIT!

also ruhig blut-geht biken!!!! ('s wird ja noch eins geben...  )
greetz chris


----------



## Klinger (21. Juni 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> du kennst die Fa. Nicolai nicht... du hättest dir vorher ein bild "vom ganzen"  machen müssen.



Recht hast du!!! 

@der-gute:
Was hat das mit der Größe der Firma zu tun???

@c_w:
Vielleciht nimmt sich das ja einer von den N-Jungs zu Herzen, würde sicherlich den Frust mindern bzw vermeiden.

@stuk:
Argon Rocc 29", XL, schwarz, schau ma mal nächste Woche...

@ESPI:
Mein Beileid, Leidensgenosse

@waldschrad:
... ok, dann ziehen die aber noch übers Land (Deutschlandtour) und machen noch mehr Leute heiss mit ihren Produkten.
Wie passt das zusammen?

Ich versuchs mit Fassung zu tragen und hoffe auf die nächste Woche.....


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> und hoffe auf die nächste Woche.....



leg noch 1-2 Wochen drauf.


----------



## Klinger (22. Juni 2011)

Da könnte es möglich sein das der stuk sich freuen tut....


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Juni 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Da könnte es möglich sein das der stuk sich freuen tut....



Dann wärst Du aber selbst schuld


----------



## stuk (22. Juni 2011)

ha ha ha
nee, danke, wenn dann brauche in ein M

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle aber warten.
was sind schon ein paar Wochen wenn das Rad "für die Eweigkeit" gebaut ist.
mfg


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Juni 2011)

trotzdem kann es irgendwo nicht sein. zusagen sollte man einhalten. wir sind hier in deutschland und nicht in spanien oder italien wo zeiten ein dehnbarer begriff sind. 

ich würde auch rotieren.


----------



## trailterror (22. Juni 2011)

Ich kann nur auskunft über mailkontakt mit vincent sprechem; das lief alles sehr vorbildlich; schnell, nett und informativ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (22. Juni 2011)

Dass bei einer kleinen Bike-Manufaktur, wo das meist noch in Handarbeit gefertigt wird und auch viele Sonderwünsche erfüllt werden, die Lieferzeiten nicht immer eingehalten werden können, ist nachvollziehbar. Auf der anderen Seite muss man aber auch diejenigen verstehen, die sich darüber Ärgern, das seit 2-3 Wochen der Liefertermin ihrer Rahmes schon überschritten ist.

Nicolai hat Erfahrungswerte und es ist sicher möglich, das anhand der Auftragslage bei einer Bestellung, die Lieferzeiten entsprechen anzupassen. Bei einer absehbaren Lieferverzögerung wäre es angebracht, den bzw. die Kunden darüber zu informieren.

Unmut bei Lieferverzögerung abzubauen, ist auch ein Teil der Kundenzufriedenheit, das sollte keine Fa. unbeachtet lassen!


----------



## ESPI (22. Juni 2011)

Da kann ich "trailterror" nur recht geben! Der Kontakt lief bei mir bislang immer hervorragend, ich wurde ganz nett, persönlich(fast schon familier) behandelt und habe auch nie lange auf eine Antwort warten müssen. Desweiteren liege ich auch wenn ich schon seit mitte April warte noch im mir genannten Zeitrahmen also darf und möchte ich mich auch nicht beschweren. Schade das es bei anderen nicht immer so zu laufen scheint! Von mir jedoch ein Lob an die -N-Crew und besonders an vinc !!!


----------



## marco2 (22. Juni 2011)

Mein Händler hat es mir ganz einfach gemacht: 'Rechne mal so 2-3 Wochen zum liefertermin.' Der Rahmen kam dann aber doch nur eine Woche später.


----------



## stuk (22. Juni 2011)

So war es bei mir auch, eine Woche Verspätung mit Info über meinen Händler. Dieser wollte zur Überbrückung sein Test-AM zur Verfügung stellen  aber eigentlich habe ich die Wartezeit für Abschiedstouren   mit meinem Helius CC genutzt....


----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Dass bei einer kleinen Bike-Manufaktur, wo das meist noch in Handarbeit gefertigt wird und auch viele Sonderwünsche erfüllt werden, die Lieferzeiten nicht immer eingehalten werden können, ist nachvollziehbar. Auf der anderen Seite muss man aber auch diejenigen verstehen, die sich darüber Ärgern, das seit 2-3 Wochen der Liefertermin ihrer Rahmes schon überschritten ist.
> 
> Nicolai hat Erfahrungswerte und es ist sicher möglich, das anhand der Auftragslage bei einer Bestellung, die Lieferzeiten entsprechen anzupassen. Bei einer absehbaren Lieferverzögerung wäre es angebracht, den bzw. die Kunden darüber zu informieren.
> 
> Unmut bei Lieferverzögerung abzubauen, ist auch ein Teil der Kundenzufriedenheit, das sollte keine Fa. unbeachtet lassen!



Kurz gesagt, die Jungs haben Stress. Ich finde das dass gut so ist


----------



## Klappenkarl (24. Juni 2011)

Moinse,

  muss an dieser Stelle einmal ein Lob an die Leute von Nicolai aussprechen. Meine Frau interessiert sich fÃ¼r einen Tailor made Helius AM Rahmen. Nach dem schnellen Kontakt mit Vincent folgte auch gleich nach kurzer Zeit die Technische Zeichnung mit den geÃ¤nderten Daten.
  Danach ist es allerdings zu einem MissverstÃ¤ndnis gekommen, dieses begrÃ¼ndete sich in der Abwesenheit von Vincent ( und der Ungeduld meiner Liebsten) 
  Dieses alles wurde super wieder grade gerÃ¼ckt und hier kann ich nur sagen, versucht das mal bei einem der âgroÃenâ Anbieter. 
  Wir sind echt begeistert von den Leuten da vor Ort!


----------



## OldSchool (26. Juni 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Recht hast du!!!
> 
> 
> @stuk:
> Argon Rocc 29", XL, schwarz, schau ma mal nächste Woche...



Würde mir passen. Sehr gut.

Halte durch. Wenn du einmal den Nicolai Jüngern beigetreten bist, gibt es kein zurück mehr und du wirst immer wieder zurück kommen, um dem golden Kalb zu opfern.


----------



## Klinger (26. Juni 2011)

Welch Qual-itäten muß man ausser Geduld noch haben um in den erlauchten Kreis aufgenommen zu werden? Bin gerade dabei meine Taler zukunftssicher in Promille und Kalorien anzulegen!


----------



## OldSchool (26. Juni 2011)

Etwas Geld, Rest weißt du anscheinend schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (2. Juli 2011)

Ich war gestern bei meinem Händler mit dem Vorsatz die Angelegenheit zu beenden, es gibt ja schließlich auch noch andere Rahmenbauer.
Was sehe ich im Schaufenster?
Einen schwarz eloxierten Argon-Rahmen.
Und in der Werkstatt noch einen, nämlich meinen!
Am Donnerstag angekommen, wird nächste Woche fertig werden.
Ich bin gespannt ob sich die nervige Warterei gelohnt hat...


----------



## ESPI (2. Juli 2011)

Was für eine Frage!!!!

Natürlich hat sich das gelohnt, mein Helius Rahmen ist Donnerstag beim Bikebauer angekommen und ich hab bereits die erste kleine Ausfahrt hinter mir. Fahren tuen andere auch, aber guck dir deinen Rahmen einfach mal an. Auch wenn die Lieferzeit (10Wochen) sehr lang war hat die Prognose die mir genannt wurde exact gepasst. Für meine Frau wird in Kürze ein Nonius bestellt... man bin ich begeistert .


----------



## OldSchool (2. Juli 2011)

Das war aber knapp!

Klar gibts noch andere Rahmenbauer, aber nur ein Nicolai. Z.B. Florian Wiesmann, hat teilweise ein bis zwei Jahre Lieferzeit gehabt.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2011)

I N F O 
Hallo Artur,

da wir momentan zwei neue Montreure einarbeiten, stockt die Rahmenmontage.
Dadurch entsteht leider eine Lieferverzögerung von mindestens zwei Wochen.

Ich bitte die Unannehmlichkeiten zu entschuldigen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Moritz Mußmann


----------



## waldschrad (6. Juli 2011)

lasst euch zeit!da wart i gern auf mein e2! 
qualität hat mMn vorrang!!!!!!
bin selbst dienstälter mech und spür grad am eigenen leib was bei rauskommt, wenn man(ich) nicht genug zeit zum einlernen bekommt-daily production vorrang hat (pharma....)
jetzt bin ich ausser gefecht(finger gebrochen...)-n haufen probs in der bude-da wissen fehlt...
also wart i gern-und ohne groll...
greetz chris


----------



## Klinger (6. Juli 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> I N F O
> Hallo Artur,
> 
> da wir momentan zwei neue Montreure einarbeiten, stockt die Rahmenmontage.
> ...



Geht doch!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymaniac (15. Juli 2011)

Sind die Leute vom Vertrieb alle im Urlaub?
Ich erreiche nicht einen dort, weder Vincent noch den Moritz.


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Juli 2011)

Hatte mit beiden am Freitag kontakt. Ist halt viel los bei N.


----------



## Henry68 (17. Juli 2011)

Salü Klinger
ist dein Bike nun fertig?
Bin dann ab morgen mal weg

Gruß Henry68


----------



## Klinger (17. Juli 2011)

Nach der "leicht verzögerten" Lieferung des Rahmens hat der Aufbau beim Händler deines/meines Vertrauens dann auch nochmal ca 1,5 Wochen gedauert, so das am Samstag die erste ausgiebige Probefahrt war.
Wie im Vorfeld schon geschrieben finde ich die nicht gehaltenen Zusagen nicht in Ordnung.
Das jetzt endlich fertige Bike fährt sich absolut klasse, die Rahmengeometrie passt, die Entscheidung zum 29er war die richtige.
Schönen Urlaub


----------



## Henry68 (17. Juli 2011)

Na super, dann viel Spass damit


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juli 2011)

die "Lieferzeiten" sind gerade fernab von gut und böse. 
Vinc ich hoffe eure Verstärkung  bei  der Rahmenmontage,
ist schnell eingearbeitet...

schöne Grüsse nach Lübbrechtsen. 

Artur


----------



## waldschrad (29. Juli 2011)

word! mein e2 hätt vor nem monat kommen sollen.....zum "glück" hab ich n gebrochenen finger.....aber au nümm lang......also FEUER JUNGS!!!!

greetz chris

ps es ärgert mich eigentlich nur das keine infos an die betroffenen händler (rasant/vertrieb CH ) gegeben werden, selbst bei persönlichen Telefonat mit N nur recht unwillig und mager... schade......und i weiss was stress auf der arbeit heisst (bis zum burnout...) klar,einarbeiten braucht zeit...verstandniss...

reiner nerventerror alle komponenten vor der nase zu haben...
bald...
greetz chris


----------



## Un1que (30. Juli 2011)

Meins ist da! 



waldschrad schrieb:


> word! mein e2 hätt vor nem monat kommen sollen.....zum "glück" hab ich n gebrochenen finger.....aber au nümm lang......also FEUER JUNGS!!!!
> 
> greetz chris
> 
> ...


----------



## waldschrad (30. Juli 2011)

gute morge! post so früh am verteilen??? 

sehr schön!
s wird langsam....denk scho am aufbaun...bitte pics wenns parat...


greetz chris


----------



## KHUJAND (4. August 2011)

UPS is unterwegs... nach Oberhausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (4. August 2011)

was gibt es denn, schönes?


----------



## waldschrad (4. August 2011)

egal! ES IST UNTERWEGS!!!!!!   
greez chris


----------



## waldschrad (16. August 2011)

ups` on the road.....


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. August 2011)

Hat jemand mal den Vinc erreicht? Warte seit 5 Tagen auf eine Antwort...


----------



## trailterror (23. August 2011)

Die jungs waren das ganze wochenende auf deutschlandtour....


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. August 2011)

Seit letzten Mittwoch?


----------



## Ge!st (23. August 2011)

Selbst wenn Nicolai auf Deutschlandtour ist, wird mit Sicherheit nicht die gesamte Belegschaft unterwegs sein. So viel mir bekannt, findest die Tour auch nur am Wochenende statt.

Ich glaube das dies eher an den Vorbereitungen zur Eurobike liegt!


----------



## trailterror (23. August 2011)

Vinc und der rest sind am freitag angereist bis inklusive sonntag. Rückfahrt wohl montag..... vorbereitung und nachbereitung....vll mal nen tag frei zwischendurch, keine ahnung....

Oder eurobike wie schon erwähnt....


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. August 2011)

Werde mal diese Woche noch warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinc (23. August 2011)

Hi Marco, 

ich bin, wie die Jungs schon richtig erkannt haben, mit den Eurobike Vorbereitungen beschäftigt. 
Es geht bei deinem Projekt um einen Service, für diesen ist Volker Jost verantwortlich. 
Dein Rahmen ist bereits vom abbeizen zurück, wird aber vorraussichtlich nicht mehr in dieser Woche unser Haus verlassen. 

Viele Grüße 

Vincent


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. August 2011)

Dann hoffe ich mal diese Woche...obwohl mit Eurobike hab ich diese Woche wohl auch kein Glück...


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. August 2011)

Ist eigentlich komplett N auf der Eurobike?


----------



## guru39 (30. August 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich komplett N auf der Eurobike?



´der`Lehrbub hat heut bei "Sport Nutz" angerufen die waren auch nicht da


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. August 2011)

Aber Emails könnten die Jungs trotzdem beantworten!
Blackberry sollte die wohl alle haben....


----------



## vinc (1. September 2011)

Das Gesamte Büro und auch Volker aus der Montage sind auf der Eurobike. 
Wir bitten es uns nachzusehen wenn wir während des Messebtriebs nicht noch auf unsere Blackberrys schauen.

Alle wichtigen Dinge, wurden vor unserer Abwesenheit, in die Pipeline gebracht. 

Gruß 

Vincent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (1. September 2011)

Dann verstehe ich deine Aussage nicht, daß in der Woche 34KW nichts passiert...
Hab mit dieser Woche daher gerechnet und jetzt passiert auch nix mehr. Gehöre als Kunde wohl nicht zu den wichtigen Dingen!
D.h. aus 3-4 Wochen werden min. 6 Wochen!
Dafür habe ich wenig Verständnis. Und auf Emails kann man auch Antworten, wenn man auf einer Messe ist.
Naja, dann warte ich halt bis der Rahmen irgendwann kommt. 
Fazit: Rahmen Top + Ersatzteile werden schnell geliefert, aber Termine und Kontaktverhalten ist auf Canyon Niveau !
Schade, aber es gibt ja auch noch andere Rahmenbauer!


----------



## KHUJAND (1. September 2011)

meine Güte Marco du kannst dich aber auch reinsteigern... 
nimm es doch einfach so hin... 

"zaubern" können die in Lübbrechtsen nicht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. September 2011)

Steigere mich da nicht rein. Finde nur das Nicolai ein paar Dinge verbessern könnten!
Und wenn Du im Urlaub kein Rad hast, dann ist es Mist ! 
Und im Forum muss man nicht nur positive Dinge sagen !


----------



## KHUJAND (1. September 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Steigere mich da nicht rein. Finde nur das Nicolai ein paar Dinge verbessern könnten!
> Und wenn Du im Urlaub kein Rad hast, dann ist es Mist !
> Und im Forum muss man nicht nur positive Dinge sagen !



es wurd  doch ganz klar gesagt, das bei der montage zur zeit  2 neue leute eingearbeitet werden...
es dauert nun mal (deutlich) länger . 


Marco versau dir dein gutes gefühl auf deinen neuen rahmen nicht schon im vorfeld...


----------



## Timmy35 (1. September 2011)

Ich war letzte Woche bei Nicolai, weil ich neue Lager für mein Bass brauchte.
Da war echt die Hölle los wegen der Eurobike. Vinc ist nur hin und hergewuselt. Vor so einer großen Messe herrscht der Ausnahmezustand.

Der einzige Fehler von Nicolai ist, dass sie dir gleich hätten sagen müssen, das die Sache wegen der Eurobike und der Hausmesse länger dauert, aber schneller wäre es dadurch auch nicht gegangen.

Und ich hätte nach einen Messetag auch keine Lust mehr, auf e-mails zu antworten. Ich denke so eine Messe ist der reinste Stress.

Grüße Timmi


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. September 2011)

Ist ja kein neuer Rahmen. Nur den Hauptrahmen pulvern! Hatte den Rahmen komplett demontiert angeliefert.
Freue mich auf den Rahmen nicht mehr, weil mich soetwas nervt.
Bin da evtl. auch nicht der normale Kunde, aber ich suche schon nach einen neuen Rahmen.

Damit können wir das Thema auch beenden.


----------



## Klinger (1. September 2011)

Kommt mir alles sehr bekannt vor! Ich verstehe jedoch nicht warum verschiedene Leute hier versuchen das Verhalten von Nicolai zu erklären/entschuldigen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. September 2011)

Bin im Moment nur Froh, dass ich noch kein AM bestellt habe...


----------



## Helius-FR (1. September 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Bin im Moment nur Froh, dass ich noch kein AM bestellt habe...



Dann jammerst ja hier hoffentlich nich mehr rum...


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. September 2011)

Ich habe sonst nie gejammert und auch mal einen Tipp gegeben.

Noch besteht die Chance das ich weiter nerve...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (1. September 2011)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Dann jammerst ja hier hoffentlich nich mehr rum...



Bin auch der absolute Nicolai-Freak, aber ich denke wir sollten hier aufpassen, dass sich die Dinge nicht wie im Liteville-Forum entwickeln: so nach dem Motto, die Marke Nicolai ist heilig und über jeden Zweifel erhaben - Kritiker werden als störend empfunden und verjagd.. 


Es darf doch erlaubt sein, Dinge, welche nunmal nachweislich suboptimal laufen anzumerken. Das seitens Nicolai häufig Fristen überschritten werden, ist nunmal Fakt und auch in vielen Fällen nachvollziehbar. Die meisten warten jedoch gern (so wie ich auch). Dass dies seitens Nicolai leider oft schlecht kommuniziert wird ist leider auch Fakt. 

Also warum sollte man dies Kalle nicht "unter die Nase reiben", und somit den *überwiegend großartigen* Service ggf. in entspr. Punkten verbessern?

just my 2cents


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. September 2011)

Stimmt genau!
Bei einem neuen Rahmen kann ich die Verschiebung noch verstehen!
Jetzt sollten wir das Thema beenden.


----------



## Ge!st (1. September 2011)

Ich bin auch von Nicolai Produkten überzeugt, doch trotzdem bin ebenfalls der Meinung, dass berechtigte Kritik einfach erlaubt sein muss und MarcoFibrs Unmut sollte man nicht einfach so wegwischen. Was Terminzusagen angeht, da gab es ja schon des Öfteren Kritik, da sollte Nicolai tatsächlich aktiv werden und schauen, wie sie die Kommunikation gegenüber ihren Kunden verbessern können.

Mag sein das Nicolai viel Arbeit hat und kaum nachkommt, dann sollte sie das aber mit einkalkulieren, denn man kann nicht erwarten das Kunden dafür generell Verständnis haben (in der Wirtschaft ist es in der Regel so, dass die Probleme eines Lieferanten nicht interessieren, was zählt ist das der Termin eingehalten wird, wenn nicht, führt das meist zu entsprechenden Konsequenzen).


----------



## dreamdeep (1. September 2011)

Da kann man nicht viel schön reden. Kommunikationsmässig gibt es immer wieder Probleme, das weiss KHUJAND ja auch.

Nur ist halt aktuell Eurobike, da sollte man einen kleinen Bonus einräumen. Bei so gut wie jede Firma in der Bikebranche geht um die Zeit nichts, probiert mal aktuell eine Gabel zu Toxo zu schicken etc.

Deshalb auf einen anderen Rahmen umzusteigen ist aber auch nicht Sinn der Sache. Auch wenn es manchmal länger dauert, der direkte Draht und "familiäre" Umgang ist trotzdem etwas, was es so nur bei sehr wenigen Bikeherstellern gibt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. September 2011)

Da stimme ich teilweise zu und Bonus ist auch Ok. 
Du hast ja das Glück mehrere Bikes zu haben.


----------



## dreamdeep (1. September 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Du hast ja das Glück mehrere Bikes zu haben.


Ja, da bin ich aktuell auch echt froh drüber, musste noch nie so viel Teile einschicken, wie dieses Jahr. Fox 36, beide Reverbs, MT6, Formula The One, mit einem Bike wäre ich nur die halbe Saison gefahren.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. September 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich verstehe jedoch nicht warum verschiedene Leute hier versuchen das Verhalten von Nicolai zu erklären/entschuldigen.



die NICOLAI Leute haben es selber hier erklärt/entschuldigt.... 

"genau" lesen hilft manchmal.


----------



## Klinger (2. September 2011)

Sind die dann getarnt unter ihren Zweit-Account aufgetreten?


----------



## vinc (2. September 2011)

Hallo Marco, 

dein Rahmen wird heute versendet. 
Ich hoffe du bist dennoch mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden und kannst glücklich auf dein NICOLAI steigen. 

Gruß 

Vincent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (2. September 2011)

Hallo Vinc,

danke für die Info. Viel Spaß auf der Messe. 

Werde einen Bericht abgeben. 

Gruß Marco


----------



## Brainspiller (2. September 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> ..., beide Reverbs, MT6,...



Da werde ich hellhörig.
Was waren denn die Probleme?


----------



## dreamdeep (2. September 2011)

Die MT6 hatte Druckpunktverlust. Bei einer Reverb muss die Hydraulikleitung gegen die neue Version ausgtauscht werden, die andere bleibt nach längere Nichtbenutzung stecken und muss erstmal kurz von Hand bewegt werden, damit sie wieder ausfährt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. September 2011)

Hallo,

der Rahmen ist gestern angekommen. Ergebnis ist der Hammer und ich freue mich den Rahmen wieder zu haben. 
Vielen Dank für das tolle Ergebnis und sorry für mein nerven.
Nächster Rahmen wird im Winter bei euch bestellt.

Gruß Marco




vinc schrieb:


> Hallo Marco,
> 
> dein Rahmen wird heute versendet.
> Ich hoffe du bist dennoch mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden und kannst glücklich auf dein NICOLAI steigen.
> ...


----------



## KHUJAND (6. September 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> und sorry für mein nerven.
> Nächster Rahmen wird im Winter bei euch bestellt.



is doch immer wieder das gleiche spiel...


----------



## marco2 (6. September 2011)

Mein Händler meinte "Das warten lohnt sich"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (10. September 2011)

Und er hat recht!


----------



## Ge!st (20. September 2011)

Ist es zu viel verlangt, das man bei Nicolai auf E-Mails von Kunden antwortet?

Ich habe am 16.09 per E-Mail freundlich angefragt, wann ich mit der Lieferung des vom mir bestellten AM-Rahmens rechnen kann, denn zu dem Zeitpunkt war der angedachte Liefertermin um 14 Tage überschritten. Ich finde, wenn ein Hersteller seine Kunden schon nicht von sich aus über Lieferverzögerungen informiert, ist das eine wirklich berechtiget Kundenfrage. 

Ich hätte sogar eine Antwort akzeptier, in der man mir keinen genauen Termin mitteilt, ungefähr hätte mir schon gereicht, aber keine Antwort ist absolut inakzeptabel. So geht man nicht mit Kunden um, schon gar nicht mit Kunden, die schon vor Monaten den Rahmen bezahlt haben.

Eure Kundenkommunikation ist schlicht mangelhaft, das ist unprofessionell und da fühlt man sich als Kunde nicht ernst genommen. Ich bin selbst selbstständig oder genauer Freiberufler und wenn ich so mit Geschäftspartnern umgehen würde wie ihr, wäre ich schon längst weg vom Fenster. Nicolai kann von Glück reden, das wohl die meisten Kunden große Geduld und Verständnis an den Tag legen, aber alles hat auch seine Grenzen.


----------



## trailterror (20. September 2011)

Es hängt wohl davon ab mit wem du dort emailst 

Vincent antwortet egtl. Immer und dies recht zügig  

Die vorgesehenen november rahmen haben wohl 4 wochen verspätung....ist wohl nicht anormal, dass deiner noch net da ist 

Ich geb dir aber recht, du hättest informiert werden müssen, keine frage....hat wohl eine(r) verschlafen...kann vorkommen, soll aber nicht vorkommen 

Wie ist egtl der "normale" verlauf der dinge bei N nach einer auftragsanfrage?


----------



## c_w (20. September 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich geb dir aber recht, du hättest informiert werden müssen, keine frage....hat wohl eine(r) verschlafen...kann vorkommen, soll aber nicht vorkommen
> 
> Wie ist egtl der "normale" verlauf der dinge bei N nach einer auftragsanfrage?


Ich hab nicht das Gefühl, dass das einer verschlafen hat... das ist Standard so. Leider.


----------



## der-gute (20. September 2011)

der 16.09. war ein Freitag.

heute ist so zu sagen der zweite Werktag nach Mailversand

fidet ihr das wirklich so komisch?


----------



## c_w (20. September 2011)

Ich meinte nicht die Reaktion auf die Mail, sondern die Tatsache, dass der Kunde nicht über Lieferverzögerungen informiert wird. Sowas könnte man sogar, oh Wunder, automatisieren.


----------



## Ge!st (20. September 2011)

@der-gute

Ich habe am Freitag so gegen 12-13 Uhr per Kontaktformular auf der Nicolai-Seite meine Anfrage gestellt und ich finde schon das 2 1/2 Werktage genügend Zeit für eine Antwort auf eine simple Frage ist.

Leider verfestigt sich bei mit auch der Eindruck, dass diese eben kein Einzellfall oder ein Versehen ist, sondern der Normalfall. Wenn man sich den Thread anschaut, so scheint das Kommunikationsproblem auch schon seit Jahren zu bestehen, ohne das man offensichtlich bis heute was zum Besseren verändert hat.

Nicolai baut ohne Frage klasse Rahmen, wenn das nicht der Fall wäre, hätte ich nicht zwei davon und einen Dritten bestellt, aber das relativiert zumindest für mich nicht das offensichtliche Kommunikationsproblem und da lässt sich auch nix schönreden.


----------



## Michunddich (20. September 2011)

Das hört sich nicht gut an!

Habe auch eine Anfrage am 17 abgeschickt.
jetzt nach 2 Werktagen hat immer noch keiner diese wahrgenommen.

Aber bissher sind es ja nur 2 Werktage. In dem fall hilft beten.<<<


----------



## trailterror (20. September 2011)

....kann mich da an was erinnern: innerbetriebliche umstrukturierungen...

Vll hats damit zu tun


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. September 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> der 16.09. war ein Freitag.
> 
> heute ist so zu sagen der zweite Werktag nach Mailversand
> 
> fidet ihr das wirklich so komisch?



Hi,

ich halte 3 Stunden in der heutigen Zeit für angemessen, wenn es ein Wochentag ist. 
Freitag um 12 Uhr eine Mail... Dann würde ich Montag früh eine Antwort haben wollen.
Warten lohnt sich aber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michunddich (20. September 2011)

Was antworten die eigentlich auf E-Mail anfragen?

Wollen die, die Farbe der Bauteile wissen?
Steuerrohr- und andere masse?


----------



## Timmy35 (20. September 2011)

Da es hier ja scheinbar alle vergessen haben:

Es gibt auch noch das Telefon!

Da bekommt man sofort eine Antwort. Hat bei mir bisher jedenfalls immer geklappt.


----------



## Splash (20. September 2011)

Das Problem mit der Kommunikation hatte ich im Frühjahr aber auch. Es war dann zwar irgendwo doch einfacher, jemand ans Telefon zu bekommen, als eine Antwort auf Mailanfragen. Auch hat eine Nachbestellung von Umlenkhebeln mehrer Anläufe gebraucht, trotz angegebener Seriennummer des Rahmens und klarer Angabe, was gebraucht wird. Am Ende gab es dann keine ULH für Airdämpfer für das Baujahr mehr. OK - schade, aber ist ja auch schon ein fast 5 Jahre alter Rahmen.

Dann n Kumpel kurze Zeit später n Hammerschmidt Pimp Kit in blau bestellt und in rot bekommen. Auf ne Mailanfrage dann so was zurück, wie "ach Du hast das rote Pimpkit".

Waren zwar eigentlich nur Kleinigkeiten, aber bei mir hat der Mythos gelitten und wo ich mir Anfang des Jahres noch so etwas wie ein Helius AC holen wollte, schaue ich mich nun doch weiter am Markt um.


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. September 2011)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Da es hier ja scheinbar alle vergessen haben:
> 
> Es gibt auch noch das Telefon!
> 
> Da bekommt man sofort eine Antwort. Hat bei mir bisher jedenfalls immer geklappt.



Evtl. hat man selber keine Zeit für einen Anruf!!!


----------



## Ge!st (20. September 2011)

@Timmy35

Das ist eine gute Idee, ich antworte am besten auch nicht mehr auf E-Mails meiner Geschäftspartnern und wenn sich dann die Leute bei mir beschweren - wenn sie mich überhaupt noch erreichen sollten - erzähle ich dann ganz einfach, sie hätten mich ja per Telefon anrufen können... Was glaubst du was passiert? Also ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass ich ganz schnell sehr viel weniger Arbeit hätte.

Außerdem kann man hier im Thread nachlesen, das man bei Nicolai selbst per Telefon gar nicht so selten keinen an den Apparat bekommt.

Ich frage mich, wie einige noch versuchen können, solche eine Situation zu relativieren bzw. zu entschuldigen. Ich habe für vieles Verständnis, wenn man mir mitteilt warum und wieso, aber wenn ich quasi einfach im Regen stehengelassen werde, dafür habe ich kein Verständnis.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. September 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie einige noch versuchen können, solche eine Situation zu relativieren bzw. zu entschuldigen..



ganz einfach... NICOLAI hat zu viel arbeit bei zu wenigen leuten.


----------



## Ge!st (21. September 2011)

Artur, das entschuldigt aber trotzdem nicht das Kommunikationsproblem seitens Nicolai, im Gegenteil, grade in so einem Fall muss ein Hersteller am Kunden dran sein, um zu informieren und um Verständnis für Lieferverzögerungen zu werben. 

Dafür nutzt man alle zur Verfügung stehenden Kommunikationskanäle wie z.B. die Homepage oder auch das Forum (interessanterweise hatte man bei Nicolai genug Zeit hier im Forum die Deutschlandtour zu kommunizieren) und das Wichtigste ist, auf Anfragen der Kunden zeitnah zu antworten.


----------



## Splash (21. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ganz einfach... NICOLAI hat zu viel arbeit bei zu wenigen leuten.



Wenn ich so n Spruch zu meinen Kunden bringen würde, käme ganz schnell so etwas wie "dann muss ich mir wohl jemand suchen, der mehr Zeit für meine Anliegen hat" ...


----------



## KHUJAND (21. September 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> "dann muss ich mir wohl jemand suchen, der mehr Zeit für meine Anliegen hat" ...



soweit ich weiss gibt es die Fa. Nicolai nur 1x in D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (21. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss gibt es die Fa. Nicolai nur 1x in D.



Mein Arbeitgeber ist auch Marktführer mit 49% Marktanteil und führenden Produkten. Dennoch kann ich mir deswegen keinen schlechten Service erlauben. 

Nicolai mag es nur 1x geben, allerdings bin ich kein Fanboy mehr und es gibt durchaus auch andere gute Hersteller, bei denen man sich umschauen kann.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. September 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> Mein Arbeitgeber ist auch Marktführer mit 49% Marktanteil und führenden Produkten. Dennoch kann ich mir deswegen keinen schlechten Service erlauben.




problem nr.1 ist doch die unzugänglichkeit und der schier endlose weg  nach Lübbrechtsen. 
man sieht doch immer und immer wieder seitens -N- wie man sich um mitarbeiter bemüht,- u. aufgrun oben genannten gründen nicht immer fündig wird. . .

wäre die Firma bei uns im Ruhrpott, hätten wir keine, bis wenig wartezeit.  

so sehe ich das.


----------



## vinc (21. September 2011)

Hallo Ge!st und Michunddich, 

falls es in eurem speziellen Fall noch nicht zu einer Beantwortung des Kontaktformulars gekommen sein sollte, tut es mir leid. 
Unser Ziel ist es, jede Anfrage innerhalb 24Std (werktags) zu beantworten.

Bitte schreibt mir eure Anliegen direkt an [email protected]
Ich möchte mich dann selbst schnell darum kümmern. 

Die aktuellen Umstrukturierungen sollen sicherlich keine Ausrede sein, sondern lediglich ein wenig Verständnis erwecken.
Klar ist auch, dass dieser Zustand nicht ewig existieren kann, aber daran arbeiten wir ja grad. 

Wenn es wirklich dringend ist, so ist es der beste Weg eine Mail mit hoher Priorität an [email protected] zu schreiben.



Danke für euer Verständnis.

Viele Grüße 

Vincent


----------



## Ge!st (21. September 2011)

Nach der Kritik sollen selbstverständlich auch positive Eindrücke nicht verschwiegen werden. Nach dem ich heute mit Vincent kontakt aufgenommen habe, ging alles freundlich und schnell über die Bühne. Wenn Nicolai das Level bei der Kundenkommunikation als Standard etablieren kann - sie sollten Vincent zum Kommunikationsmanager machen - könnte Nicolai den Punkt getrost von ihrer "ToDo-Liste" streichen.

Ich hoffe das sich dies so einspielen wird, denn die Rahmen waren und sind einfach Klasse.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. September 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> sie sollten Vincent zum Kommunikationsmanager machen.



Was denn noch alles. 
er ist doch schon 2´ter Chef.


----------



## trailterror (22. September 2011)

...und das zu recht. Vincent schaukelt das pferdchen mit bravour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (22. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> problem nr.1 ist doch die unzugänglichkeit und der schier endlose weg  nach Lübbrechtsen.
> .


 
Wir sind vielleicht nicht das Ruhrgebiet, hinterm Mond sind wir hier trotzdem nicht. Wer zuviel Arbeit hat hat zuwenig Mitarbeiter....


----------



## KHUJAND (23. September 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> "hinterm Mond sind wir hier trotzdem nicht"



Geographisch  schon.


----------



## Michunddich (23. September 2011)

Hm..! Langsam glaube ich, das Schicksal will nicht dass ich einen Nicolai bekomme.
Meine Anfrage bei NICOLAI und bei Vinc interessiert bisher keinen.
Eine Woche habe ich gewartet und jetzt glaube muss ich doch was anderes suchen.


----------



## Tompfl (24. September 2011)

Irgend etwas stimmt da nicht mit Deiner Bestellung, habe mir vor 3 Wochen einen Rahmen per Email bestellt, 2 Tage später die Auftragsbestätigung bekommen, noch was geändert und zurückgesendet. 2 weitere Tage entgültige Bestätigung bekommen und nun letzte Woche eine Benachrichtigung, dass sich der Liefertermin verschiebt.
Ist bei mir aber kein Problem, da ich eh frühzeitig bestellt habe und der Rahmen erst 2012 gefahren wird.
Du siehst also, es geht auch anders bei Nicolai, warum das bei Dir so lange dauert kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Mein Tipp, ruf einfach mal an!


----------



## Jettj (24. September 2011)

Hab gestern den Vinc eine E-mail geschrieben..10 minuten später kamm die Antwort. Also irgentwas mach ihr falsch.


----------



## maddin. (25. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir vor ein paar Monaten ein Argon TR Rahmen über meinen Händler bestellt. Der Aufbau zum Komplettbike erfolgt bei meinem Händler.

Diese Bestellung ist in die KW 38/2011 gerutscht.
Laut Order-Generator sollte am 23.09.2011 der Stichtag zur Versendung sein.
Vinc hat mich allerdings schon informiert, dass dieser Termin / diese KW nicht eingehalten werden kann.
Der Rahmen sei zwar schon gebaut, alerdings fehlt noch die Farbe, etc.

Hat vielleicht jemand ebenfalls einen Rahmen für diese KW bestellt und weiss einen genauen Versandtermin?

Danke für die Info und Gruß

Martin


----------



## Jettj (25. September 2011)

Ich glaub bei mir war es so,das es noch eine oder zwei wochen gedauert hat mit bis der Rahmen fertig war,wo er halt noch ohne farbe war


----------



## maddin. (25. September 2011)

1-2 wochen sind für mich ok, habe ich mir auch schon gedacht.
Lieber etwas warten, statt einen taiwan- oder china-hobel fahren.

Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## Jettj (25. September 2011)

Ich hatte schon viele Top Downhill Rahmen, von Giant bis hin zum V10.
Aber von keinem war ich von der verarbeitung so überrascht wie von meinem Ufo-St einfach nur Spitze


----------



## four_T (25. September 2011)

maddin. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mir vor ein paar Monaten ein Argon TR Rahmen über meinen Händler bestellt. Der Aufbau zum Komplettbike erfolgt bei meinem Händler.
> 
> ...



[FONT="]Mein Rahmen sollte am 02.09.11 kommen, ist aber erst am 20.09.11 geliefert worden. Der Rahmen sieht super klasse aus, ist aber leider nicht so geliefert worden wie ich ihn bestellt habe[/FONT].


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (25. September 2011)

was war anders?


----------



## four_T (25. September 2011)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> was war anders?



Ich habe den Rahmen ohne Hammer-Schmidt Aufnahme bestellt, geliefert wurde er mit dieser Aufnahme.


----------



## dreamdeep (25. September 2011)

Na dann sei froh! Kostet normal Aufpreis und ist immer brauchbar. Ein AC sollte man sowieso mit Kettenführung aufbauen


----------



## Ge!st (28. September 2011)

Ich möchte hiermit Danke sagen. Ich hatte Vincent anfang der Woche wegen drei goldfarbenen Zughaltern für die Gusset-Montage gefragt und die Antwort war: schicke ich dir morgen zu. Heute sind sie die Zughalter schon gekommen und ein Katalog lag auch noch bei


----------



## KHUJAND (28. September 2011)

four_T schrieb:


> Ich habe den Rahmen ohne Hammer-Schmidt Aufnahme bestellt, geliefert wurde er mit dieser Aufnahme.



manchen leuten kann man nix recht machen.


----------



## der-gute (28. September 2011)

äh, bidde?

Er hat eindeutig was anderes bestellt, als geliefert wurde.
Seine Gründe zur Entscheidung gegen die Aufnahme sind da irrelevant.
Genauso wie die Meinung Anderer, ob und was besser wäre.

Ja sind wir denn beim Taiwan-Importeur?
Da bekommt man, was die für am besten für einen halten...

Ich verstehe seine Enttäuschung.


----------



## four_T (28. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> manchen leuten kann man nix recht machen.


 
Eigentlich ging es wir ja um das Thema Lieferzeiten und wenn Ã¼berhaupt, ging es mir nicht ums ârecht machenâ, sondern ums ârichtig machenâ. AuÃerdem gab es deswegen eine Diskussion um den Mehrpreis, der sich dann aber zu meinen Gunsten ergeben hat.


----------



## Timmy35 (28. September 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> und ein Katalog lag auch noch bei



Gibt es neue Kataloge?


----------



## Ge!st (28. September 2011)

Ist der 2011, hatte ich aber noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappenkarl (7. Oktober 2011)

Freude.. der AM Rahmen von meiner Frau ist fertig!  Und sogar "in Time" !  Sobald ich wieder im Lande bin wird er abgeholt.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Oktober 2011)

Liane Felsmann 
[email protected]
05185 60 266 50
05185 60 266 40
----------------------------------------------
Max Wern
[email protected]
05185 60 266 18
05185 60 266 19
05185 60 266 13


sind sowas von schnell zu erreichen... DANKE für den schnellen service + rückruf.


----------



## modidddmmm (12. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen was ein Hammerschmidt Pimpkit ist und was Rohloff bedeutet?

Was habt ihr für Ausfallenden und Schaltzugverlegung gewählt?


----------



## Ge!st (12. Oktober 2011)

Zum Hammerschmidt Pimp Kit schaust du einfach mal http://www.nicolai.net/128-0-HS+Pimp+Kit.html (was eine Hammerschmidt ist, weißt du oder?) 

Rohloff ist der Hersteller einer 14-Gang Getriebenhinterradnabe und die braucht eine spezielle Zuverlegung, die du bei Nicolai speziel für die Getriebenhinterradnabe bestellen kannst.

Die Zuverlegung bestellst du dir so, wie du diese für deinen Rahmen brauchst bzw. haben willst.


----------



## Michunddich (12. Oktober 2011)

Text gelöscht


----------



## modidddmmm (12. Oktober 2011)

Danke Geist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (13. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem ich den letzten Monat, ehrlich gesagt auch etwas enttäuscht, auf eine Antwort meiner 3 Mails gewartet habe, griff ich heute einfach mal zum Hörer um Volker anzurufen.

Was soll man sagen, alle Fragen innerhalb kürzester Zeit geklärt! 

Also am besten keine langen Mails schreiben, sondern einfach anrufen.
Nach wie vor top Service!!!


----------



## dr.juggles (13. Oktober 2011)

also liane und max antworten ziemlich zügig auf mails!
spitzenmäßig.


----------



## trailterror (13. Oktober 2011)

Gesprächig und auskunftswillig am hörer war max bei mir aber net so richtig


----------



## stuk (13. Oktober 2011)

zum telefonieren gehören ja auch immer zwei...........


----------



## trailterror (13. Oktober 2011)

Kann mich egtl nicht beklagen; hab bisher egtl fast immer relativ schnell auskunft bekommen


----------



## schnellerseller (27. Oktober 2011)

Wie erfolgt in der Regel der Versand bei N, UPS oder DHL ?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Oktober 2011)

schnellerseller schrieb:


> Wie erfolgt in der Regel der Versand bei N, UPS oder DHL ?



ups


----------



## schnellerseller (27. Oktober 2011)

UPS kommt mir entgegen, kanns kaum noch erwarten...nächste Woche ist bei mir Weihnachten !!!


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Oktober 2011)

schnellerseller schrieb:


> UPS kommt mir entgegen, kanns kaum noch erwarten...nächste Woche ist bei mir Weihnachten !!!



was wirds denn


----------



## schnellerseller (27. Oktober 2011)

Hab mir n AFR in EloxOrange bruzzeln lassen 
Mit dem FR war ich eigentlich mehr als zufrieden aber wollte n bissl mehr Federweg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. Oktober 2011)

schnellerseller schrieb:


> Hab mir n AFR in EloxOrange bruzzeln lassen
> Mit dem FR war ich eigentlich mehr als zufrieden aber wollte n bissl mehr Federweg...



klasse...  bin auf die fotos+aufbau gespannt


----------



## schnellerseller (27. Oktober 2011)

okidoki! wir sehn uns in "zeig was du hast"


----------



## herb (8. Dezember 2011)

Meine Erfahrungen *leider, leider* in 2011 zwecks Ersatzteilen und Erreichbarkeit:
entweder ist jemand in der Babypause und deshalb werden die Mail's nur alle 4 Wochen gelesen (?), 
es geht eh keiner ans Telefon oder man bestellt mal etwas über einen
Händler und bekommt dann nach 2 Wochen folgendes mitgeteilt...

_Nicolai Schaltauge 12mm Steckachse Typ Rado 0
(5% X-Mas-Rabatt)
Bisher keine Rückmeldung vom Lieferanten erhalten_



Dat is doch zum Mäusemelken!
Bin ich etwa nicht in der _Gang_?


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Dezember 2011)

herb schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen *leider, leider* in 2011 zwecks Ersatzteilen und Erreichbarkeit:
> entweder ist jemand in der Babypause und deshalb werden die Mail's nur alle 4 Wochen gelesen (?),
> es geht eh keiner ans Telefon oder man bestellt mal etwas über einen
> Händler und bekommt dann nach 2 Wochen folgendes mitgeteilt...
> ...




hmmm ... schade. 
 auch die nicht ? 

Liane Felsmann 
[email protected]
05185 60 266 50
05185 60 266 40
----------------------------------------------
Max Wern
[email protected]
05185 60 266 18
05185 60 266 19
05185 60 266 13


----------



## vinc (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Herb, 

hast du es auch bei [email protected], oder [email protected] versucht? 
Bitte schreib in solchen Fällen direkt an die Zentrale wenn du schon so lange wartest.
Ich kümmer mich dann selbst darum! (auch um die Aufnahme in die Gang ) 

Viele Grüße

Vincent


----------



## provester (8. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwie kann ich mir den dargestellten (krassen) Unterschied in Sachen Erreichbarkeit nicht erklären 

Sowohl in meiner Planungsphase (die mehrere Monate andauerte), als auch nachdem ich meinen Rahmen hatte, habe ich immer zeitnah eine Antwort erhalten.. Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass ich vordergründig telefonisch  Kontakt hatte.

Insbesondere Vincent habe ich hierbei (fast) immer beim ersten Versuch erreicht  - sofern er mir nicht helfen konnte, wurde ich umgehend weiter verbunden. Also entweder ich habe seit nunmehr über einem Jahr einfach nur Glück, oder es liegt daran, dass evtl. der Emailkontakt ein wenig hinkt 

Lediglich 1x ging eine Ersatzteilbestellung "verloren", hab dann wiederum Vincent angerufen und nach einer Entschuldigung waren die Teile binnen 2 Tagen bei mir aumen:

Soweit zu meiner Gegendarstellung


----------



## c_w (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaub ist durchaus bekannt, das man mit dem guten alten Telefon besser fährt....


----------



## thoralfw (8. Dezember 2011)

also ich hab auch keinerlei Probleme gehabt - max war immer für mich da! teilweise sind meine mails im spam Filter hängen geblieben und max gab mir dann eine alternative mail Adresse - also immer persönlich anrufen.


----------



## Green Epic (8. Dezember 2011)

Seit vier Wochen steh ich mit Nicolai per e-Mail in Kontakt und bis jetzt hat hab ich immer von Vincent antwort bekommen. Einmal sogar schneller als ich gedacht hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (9. Dezember 2011)

vinc schrieb:


> Hallo Herb,
> 
> hast du es auch bei [email protected], oder [email protected] versucht?
> Bitte schreib in solchen Fällen direkt an die Zentrale wenn du schon so lange wartest.
> ...




Hi Vincent,
ich habe dich auch angeschrieben wegen einigen Fragen zum Helius AM,
wäre nett wenn du mir kurz antworten könntest oder zumindest den richtigen Ansprechpartner für meine Fragen nennen würdest.
Grüße
Otto


----------



## herb (13. Dezember 2011)

vinc schrieb:


> Hallo Herb,
> 
> hast du es auch bei [email protected], oder [email protected] versucht?
> Bitte schreib in solchen Fällen direkt an die Zentrale wenn du schon so lange wartest.
> ...



Ja, ich habe eine Menge versucht, sonst hätte ich hier nicht gepostet.
Aber ist nun auch egal. Das Teil ist jetzt, über einen Zwischenhändler, unterwegs zu mir. 
Danke soweit.
Gruß, Herbert


----------



## thoralfw (21. Dezember 2011)

An dieser Stelle noch einmal großes Dankeschön an Vincent für die unkomplizierte Zusendung eines "Übergangssteuersatzes".
Top Service ohne wenn und aber!

Schöne Weihnachten!
Gruß
Thoralf


----------



## Ge!st (24. Dezember 2011)

-


----------



## trailterror (25. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

Weiss jemand von euch wie die N crew die tage geöffnet /erreichbar  hat/ist? Also zwischen weihnachten und neujahr? Und wann die jungs die arbeit 2012 wieder aufnehmen?

Danke


----------



## dr.juggles (25. Dezember 2011)

haben geschlossen zwischen weihnachten und neujahr.
nach silvester wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (25. Dezember 2011)

Na toll, und das warten geht weiter 

So langsam werd ich ungeduldig 

D.h. Ab dem 2ten wieder geöffnet?

Dank dir für die information


----------



## trailterror (2. Januar 2012)

Weiss immer noch keiner ab wann (heute?) in Lü wieder gearbeitet wird

Ich erreich nämlich keinen


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Januar 2012)

heulnicht.


----------



## trailterror (2. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> heulnicht.





Sehr geistreicher "beitrag" khujand:kotz:


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Januar 2012)

mit johannes habe ich vorhin telefoniert, der ist auf jeden fall da. vinc hat wohl urlaub.


----------



## trailterror (2. Januar 2012)

Dank dir oldrizzo 

Das hilft mir schon weiter


----------



## thoralfw (2. Januar 2012)

ich hatte heute auch tel. kontakt.


----------



## trailterror (2. Januar 2012)

Dann hab ich wohl einfach zu "unpassenden" momenten angerufen


----------



## dallo (6. Januar 2012)

Ihr nötigt die Jungs aber auch ganz schön...


----------



## herb (6. Januar 2012)

dallo schrieb:


> Ihr nötigt die Jungs aber auch ganz schön...



"Ihr *be*nötigt die Jungs......"
hätte es sinnvollerweise heißen müssen.
Ich schlafe aber auch nachts und nicht am Tage. Da möchte ich nämlich gerne viel lieber mit meinem Radl fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (25. Januar 2012)

muss ich mir sorgen machen?
bekomme seit montag früh keinen ans telefon. gefühlte 3000 mal durchklingeln lassen.

nicht dass ein frustrierter kunde wie in terminator im polizeirevier gewildert hat, weil sein hinterbau verzogen ist?

critters in lübbrechtsen? raketenwürmer?


----------



## vinc (25. Januar 2012)

Raketenwürmer ist richtig! 

Du hast Post!

Viele Grüße

Vincent


----------



## dr.juggles (25. Januar 2012)

dann bleibt auf den felsen!

danke.

mfg


----------



## Midgetman (25. Januar 2012)

Am 23. Hendrik eine Mail geschickt und heute morgen eine exakte Antwort bekommen. Super


----------



## Ölfuss (8. Februar 2012)

Gestern Teile bei Moritz bestellt, heute schon angekommen


----------



## thalamus (18. März 2012)

Am 09.03. eine Mail mit Frage geschrieben, bis heute keine Antwort...


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. März 2012)

Ist leider normal bei Nicolai... Keine Ahnung, wieso !!!
Anrufen ist die bessere Lösung.


----------



## der-gute (18. März 2012)

woher nimmst du das Wissen, so global zu antworten?


----------



## dr.juggles (18. März 2012)

global ist das stichwort!
vinc war in taipeh auf der bike messe und muss sich jetzt wahrscheinlich erstmal durch alle 87 phantastilliarden emails durcharbeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (18. März 2012)

Das ist kein Geheimnis mit den Mails. 
Meine letzten 3 Mails wurden nicht beantwortet und 2 Ersatzteilbestellungen wurden auch nicht bearbeitet.
Hier muss man N nicht in den Schutz nehmen. 
Mails kann man auf der ganzen Welt lesen und bearbeiten.


----------



## der-gute (18. März 2012)

nutzt du einen Freemail Account?
schon mal an Spam Listen gedacht.

oder daran, das du eben ein Bike bei einer Firma mit 25 Personen gekauft hast...


----------



## herb (18. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> nutzt du einen Freemail Account?
> schon mal an Spam Listen gedacht.
> 
> oder daran, das du eben ein Bike bei einer Firma mit 25 Personen gekauft hast...



Alter, was soll das Gelaber, es muss funktionieren und Basta! 
Die Bikes tun's wenigstens.


----------



## der-gute (19. März 2012)

herb schrieb:


> Alter, was soll das Gelaber



ja, scheinbar bin ich älter als du.

Fünf nicht beantwortete Anfragen sind schwierig zu erklären...

was auch immer - hinlegen und mit allen Vieren auf den Boden hämmern is besser.


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. März 2012)

Ich glaube der Spamfilter bei N klappt nicht.


----------



## vinc (19. März 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

richtig ich war in Taipei.
Richtig ich habe ungefähr zig Millionen Emails zu beantworten. 
Das ich das nach einem 12 Stunden Messetag plus der leichten Zeitverschiebungsdiskrepanz mit dem Antworten aus Fernost nicht hinbekommen habe, tut mir leid.
Falls ihr auch eine dringende Antwort wartet, ruft bitte an oder schreibt mir oder meinen Kollegen eine Mail mit entsprechender Dringlichkeitsnotiz.

Komplexe Fragen bitte an [email protected] 
Ersatzteilordern bitte an unsere neue Azubine [email protected]

Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis. 

Viele Grüße

Vincent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (19. März 2012)

wir (kleiner laden, 2 leute) machen das so... jeden morgen mails checken und beantworten. dafür gibt es ein extra zeitfenster, das gleiche nochmal mittags. wenn man wegfährt > autoresponder und weiterleitung an den kollegen. i.d.r. klappt das so innerhalb von 24 stunden mit dem antworten....


----------



## Stagediver (19. März 2012)

vinc schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> richtig ich war in Taipei.
> Richtig ich habe ungefähr zig Millionen Emails zu beantworten.
> ...



Hallo,

der Moritz ist mal richtig auf Zack. Auch beim e-mails bearbeiten. 

Grüsse


----------



## guru39 (19. März 2012)

vinc schrieb:


> Komplexe Fragen bitte an [email protected]
> Ersatzteilordern bitte an unsere neue Azubine [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann die beiden nur loben 

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## de´ AK77 (19. März 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich kann die beiden nur loben
> 
> Gruß Rainer.



dem kann ich mir nur anschliessen 

und symbadisch sind die zwei, wie der Rest der Nicolaianer, auch noch also traut Euch ruft an und Euch wird geholfen.


----------



## Zonerider (21. März 2012)

Warte seit 1 1/2 Wochen auf eine Rückmeldung bzgl. einiger Fragen zu dem mir gemachten Angebot.


----------



## vinc (21. März 2012)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Warte seit 1 1/2 Wochen auf eine Rückmeldung bzgl. einiger Fragen zu dem mir gemachten Angebot.




Und noch einmal: 
Bitte ruft uns an oder schreibt eine erneute E-mail.

Vielen Dank für das Verständnis

Viele Grüße

Vincent


----------



## Zonerider (21. März 2012)

vinc schrieb:


> Und noch einmal:
> Bitte ruft uns an oder schreibt eine erneute E-mail.
> 
> Vielen Dank für das Verständnis
> ...



Moin. Hab ich sogar gemacht, ebenso eine Folgemail mit Rahmen-und Schwingennummer. Ich meld mich jedoch gleich einmal per Telefon. Mail halte ich trotzdem für besser, da ich so - genau wie mein Gegenüber - jede Absprache nachvollziehen kann. Da ich aus gesundheitl. Gründen sehr vergesslich bin ist das geschriebene Wort unvermeidbar bei mir. MfG Micha

Tante Edit sagt: Nach soeben erfolgtem Anruf bei euch wurde ich auf den EMail Kontakt verwiesen ... öhm, ... was soll ich jetzt dazu sagen ausser, dass ich mal völlig sprachlos bin!


----------



## Noeoeoe (21. März 2012)

vinc schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> richtig ich war in Taipei.
> Richtig ich habe ungefähr zig Millionen Emails zu beantworten.
> ...



verständnis hin oder her...irgendwann wird es unprofesionell.
ihr interessiert euch doch auch nicht dafür, wie lang jemand arbeiten muss um euch zu bezahlen.

ich zum beispiel habe vor 6 monaten das erste mal versucht mit euch kontakt aufzunehmen. ende dezember waren wir dann soweit, das meine fünf fragen geklärt waren und ich bestellt habe.
den rahmen hab ich jetzt seit februar. warte aber leider immer noch auf den bescheuerten dm-umwerfer. angekündigt worden ist er für diese woche. bin ja mal gespannt ob das bis freitag klappt...

und für alles muss man warten...ist meine frage angekommen, bekomm ich eine bestellbestätigung, klappt der liefertermin, usw...

das macht einfach keinen spaß.

respekt was ihr an handwerklicher arbeit leistet, aber was die kommunikation anbetrifft, habt ihr da noch eine menge luft nach oben.
dabei könntet ihr es euch doch viel einfacher machen.
die autorespond funktion hat oldrizzo ja schon angesprochen. überarbeitet bzw aktuallisiert doch mal eure website und das bestellformular. präzisiert eure preise und was möglich ist und was nicht.
ich denke, das würde euch eine menge an fragen ersparen.

grüße
hanno


----------



## Midgetman (21. März 2012)

Um mal den konstruktiven Faden aufzugreifen: 

Was ich sehr cool fände: Jeder Rahmen hat doch schon von Anfang an eine Auftragsnummer zugeordnet. Wenn man jetzt dem Rahmen in der Produktion einen Barcode umhängen würde, könnte man doch im Stile eine Sendungsverfolgung die einzelnen Produktionsschritte nachverfolgen. Dann weiß jeder genau, was gerade Phase ist.

Ansonsten: Moritz heute um 12 eine Email geschickt und um 15 Uhr eine Antwort bekommen


----------



## herb (21. März 2012)

herb schrieb:


> ........ es muss funktionieren und Basta!





Midgetman schrieb:


> Um mal den konstruktiven Faden aufzugreifen:
> 
> ................


Unser eins muß erst mal "destruktiv" sein, damit andere konstruktiv werden können, nicht wahr.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (21. März 2012)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Um mal den konstruktiven Faden aufzugreifen:
> 
> Was ich sehr cool fände: Jeder Rahmen hat doch schon von Anfang an eine Auftragsnummer zugeordnet. Wenn man jetzt dem Rahmen in der Produktion einen Barcode umhängen würde, könnte man doch im Stile eine Sendungsverfolgung die einzelnen Produktionsschritte nachverfolgen. Dann weiß jeder genau, was gerade Phase ist.
> 
> Ansonsten: Moritz heute um 12 eine Email geschickt und um 15 Uhr eine Antwort bekommen



Fertigung Hauptrahmen
Fertigung Sitzstrebe links
Fertigung Sitzstebe rechts
Fertigung Schwinge

Verheiratet wird das erst in der Endmontage ... wenn die Hinterbauteile je nach Fertigungstoleranz kombiniert werden um einen bestmöglichen Rahmen zu ergeben.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Midgetman (22. März 2012)

Schon klar, aber man könnte ja zum Beispiel die Schritte Planung/Vorbereitung (CNC)/Schweißen/Beschichtung/Richten/Montage etc. trennen.


----------



## vinc (22. März 2012)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Moin. Hab ich sogar gemacht, ebenso eine Folgemail mit Rahmen-und Schwingennummer. Ich meld mich jedoch gleich einmal per Telefon. Mail halte ich trotzdem für besser, da ich so - genau wie mein Gegenüber - jede Absprache nachvollziehen kann. Da ich aus gesundheitl. Gründen sehr vergesslich bin ist das geschriebene Wort unvermeidbar bei mir. MfG Micha
> 
> Tante Edit sagt: Nach soeben erfolgtem Anruf bei euch wurde ich auf den EMail Kontakt verwiesen ... öhm, ... was soll ich jetzt dazu sagen ausser, dass ich mal völlig sprachlos bin!




Schreib ein Mail an [email protected] und gebe dich mir zu erkennen. 
Wie soll ich (jemand anderes aus der Firma) wissen wer dran ist wenn du nicht sagst wie deine Historie ist?

Über alle Ideen denken wir natürlich auch nach, wie ihr euch sicherlich denken könnt ist es nicht einfach eine Entscheidung über eine 50.000 Euro Software zu fällen... 

Wer uns Anruft und seine Auftragsnummer durchgibt bekommt prompt den Status seines Rahmens mitgeteilt. Momentan ist unser Barcode eher Analog und besteht aus Menschen welche unseren Produktionsplan pflegen. 

Gern könnt ihr uns auch besuchen kommen um den Prozess anzuschauen. 

Viele Grüße

Vincent


----------



## Midgetman (22. März 2012)

...das mit dem direkt nachfragen, hat bei mir auch bisher gut geklappt 

Die Frage ist halt, wie man die Zahl Fälle, in denen die Kommunikation schief läuft noch weiter minimieren kann. Ich denke, in der Regel gibt es keine Probleme, aber es sind nunmal die Fälle, in denen es nicht klappt, die hier (oder anderswo) im Netz auftauchen - und potentiell einen wirtschaftlichen Schaden für N verursachen.


----------



## vinc (22. März 2012)

Klar ist , dass bei uns ein KVP läuft.
Klar ist auch dass nicht jeder Anspruch zu 100% erfüllt werden kann.

Wir geben uns mit unseren begrenzten Mitteln aber schon größte Mühe. 

Wie ich hier auch immer offen kommuniziere dass wir einige Umstrukturierungen vorgenommen haben/dabei sind. 
In diesem Fall sind wir auf einem sehr guten Weg und ein neues Dreamteam aus Franzi, Moritz und Vinc wurde geschaffen.

Wer übrigens beim Tech Support einige Fragen hat, der kann sich auch gern an unseren Mechaniker Johannes Schwabe wenden. 
[email protected]

Er wird unter Anderem dieses Jahr die Position des Team Mechnikers einnehmen. 


Und wenn es doch einmal hängen sollte, Telefonhörer in die Hand nehmen oder eine Mail mit hoher Priorität schreiben. 

Ich werde auch noch einmal ein Infoblatt mit allen wichtigen Kontakten erstellen und hier veröffentlichen.


----------



## vinc (22. März 2012)

Kontaktinformationen Nicolai GmbH


Franzi Dankbar
Sales (Azubine IK Frau)
[email protected] 
05185 60 266 13

Franzi kümmert sich um die Auftragsplatzierung. 
Änderungen, Lieferzeitdauer und alles Auftragsrelevante kann mit ihr besprochen werden.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Moritz Mußmann 
Vertrieb / Sales (In und Ausland)
[email protected]
05185 60 266 18

Moritz kann beratend zur Seite stehen wenn es um Größe, Ausstattung und sonstige Beratung steht. Geometrie und Kinematik gehört hier zu seinen Stärken. Weiterhin kann mit Moritz alles besprochen werden was über den Serienrahmen hinaus geht (Maßrahmen, Spezialitäten  á la Anhänger, Gepäckträger usw.) 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Vincent Stoyhe 
COO / Stellv. Geschäftsführer
[email protected] 

05185 60 266 19

Dir brennt etwas unter den Nägeln? Kritik und Anregungen bitte an ihn.
Marketing und Social Media sowie Personalorga und Veranstaltungen (Deutschland Tour) werden hier geplant. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Johannes Schwabe 
Zweiradmechniker Meister
[email protected]

05185 60 266 10

Johannes ist der Mann für den Tech Support. 
Du willst einen Lagerservice oder G-Boxx Service machen und benötigst die Ersatzteile? Ruf ihn an. Im Zweifel steuert er dich auch über das Telefon fern.
Dieses Jahr wird Johannes bei den Weltcups für unsere Teamfahrer dabei sein. Ebenfalls auf vielen Veranstaltungen der Deutschland Tour. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Volker Johst 
Zweiradmechaniker 
[email protected] 

05185 60 266 11

Du planst deinem Nicolai einen neuen Anstrich oder Lagersatz verpassen zu lassen. Volker ist dein Mann. Ruf ihn an und besprich das Zeitfenster in dem dein Rahmen von ihm bearbeitet werden kann.(die Kosten natürlich auch). 
Volker kümmert sich um den Service und um Prokduktionsrahmen. Bitte plane etwas Zeit ein wenn du deinen Rahmen zu uns schickst.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## -johannes- (22. März 2012)

Gerne könnt ihr mir auch auf [email protected] schreiben.

Grüße Johannes


----------



## macmaegges (22. März 2012)

vinc schrieb:


> ...Momentan ist unser Barcode eher Analog und besteht aus Menschen welche unseren Produktionsplan pflegen. ...


----------



## stuk (26. März 2012)

Gestern abend (Sonntag) eine Mail an Moritz geschrieben.....heute gegen 12 schon eine ausführliche und freundliche Antwort. Besser gehts nicht.


edit sagt es geht doch noch besser: auf eine weitere Gegenfrage von mir, folgte sofort eine perfekte Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (4. Juni 2012)

Am sonntag ne antwort von ulla bekommen 

Super!


----------



## herb (4. Juni 2012)

Na dann scheint's ja was gewirkt zu haben. 
Dran bleiben.


----------



## c_w (16. Juli 2012)

Noch nen Verbesserungsvorschlag: Wenn man wirklich nur 1 oder 2 Schrauben braucht, waere es super, wenn man die auch irgendwie bekommen koennte, ohne die abstrusen UPS Gebuehren zu lappen ;-) Wenn man sich da preislich im 1 Euro fuffzich Bereich bewegt, wuerd's vielleicht auch einfach ein Briefumschlag tun ;-)


----------



## RealSteel (25. August 2012)

Kennt evtl. jemand ´nen Shop, wo gerade zufällig noch ein Argon CC in Gr.M rumhängt?
Ich möchte mir gerade eins aufbauen und hasse langes warten! ;-)

Edit: Ich nähme auch ein Komplettbike in Top-Ausstattung! )))


----------



## Dutshlander (25. August 2012)

eventuell bei Rockers Bikeshop in Bochum nachfragen, die haben glaube ich welche aber bin mir mit die Große nicht sicher.


----------



## RealSteel (25. August 2012)

Im Shop bei denen ist nur eins in ROCC Variante!
Aber ich werde da wohl am Montag mal anrufen!
Danke Dir! 

Über weitere Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bliz2z (7. September 2012)

Gibt es automatische Abwesenheitsmeldungen wenn Mitarbeiter im Urlaub sind und eine Mail bekommen?


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. September 2012)

Eigene Erfahrung! Anrufen. Mails sind schwierig, weil gerade die EB vorbei ist.


----------



## dr.juggles (7. September 2012)

bliz2z schrieb:


> Gibt es automatische Abwesenheitsmeldungen wenn Mitarbeiter im Urlaub sind und eine Mail bekommen?



gibt es.


----------



## vinc (10. September 2012)

Hallo Ihr lieben Leute, 

ich muss mich bzw unsere aktuelle Situation erklären. 

Der Sommer und gerade die Zeit nach der Eurobike ist bei uns und überall sonst in der Bike Branche immer sehr stressig bzw (über)voll mit Arbeit. 

Momentan bin ich praktisch allein im Büro und kümmer mich um sämtliche Kundenanfragen und Mails. (Nebenbei habe ich noch ein berufsbegleitendes Studium begonnen) 

Wir haben eine Azubine (Franziskar Dankbar  [email protected]) welche ab sofort zwei mal wöchentlich in der Schule ist.

Weiterhin fällt unser geschätzter Kollege Moritz ([email protected]) aufgrund einer komplizierten Oberarm/Schulter Faktur auf unbestimmte Zeit aus (vermutlich bis November/Dezember). 

Falls ihr also auf eine Antwort von mir wartet, kann ich euch hier nur um Geduld bitten oder eine Mail mit einer hohen Priorität zu schicken.

Da die o.g. Worte keine Entschuldigung und Lösung für die aktuelle Situation sind, rufe ich hiermit zu einer Job Bewerbung auf.

Wir suchen jemanden der uns im Büro unterstützt: 
- Telefon
- Kommissionierung
- Versand
- Beratung/Verkauf
- Botengänge innerhalb der Firma

Wenn also Interesse und Zeit vorhanden ist uns zu unterstützen bitte eine Mail an mich [email protected]

Vielen Dank

Viele Grüße

Vincent


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. September 2012)

Das ist ja großer Mist... Danke für die Info und gute Besserung an Moritz!


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. Oktober 2012)

Ein Lob an Vinc! Jede blöde Frage/Bitte wird beantwortet... 

Super!


----------



## kroiterfee (30. Oktober 2012)

Das stimmt! Morgen schreibe ich dir wieder, Vinc!


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Oktober 2012)

wie gerne würde ich den Job annehmen Vinc.... 

bin heute den letzten Tag hier auf der Arbeit, nach 25 Jahren in ein und dem selben Büro.


----------



## kroiterfee (31. Oktober 2012)

hast du gekündigt?


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Oktober 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hast du gekündigt?



jepp...

 macht euch keine sorgen,- alles ist ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (31. Oktober 2012)




----------



## KHUJAND (31. Oktober 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


>



erzähl ich die wenn du bei uns bist.


----------



## stuk (31. Oktober 2012)

hey und wo können wir dann "Übergaben" machen???
Hoffe das wirklich alles OK ist!
mfg


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Oktober 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> hey und wo können wir dann "Übergaben" machen???
> Hoffe das wirklich alles OK ist!
> mfg





na 100% alles ok bei mir,- ich hab ja noch ne ges. Fam. hinter mir.   

wobei dieser letzte Tag hier im Büro (sitze gerade alleine an meinem schreibtisch+PC)  
ist schon anders als all die andern vielen tage hier.


----------



## trailterror (31. Oktober 2012)

Alles gute weiterhin


----------



## kroiterfee (31. Oktober 2012)

wünsch ich auch!


----------



## barbarissima (31. Oktober 2012)

Viel Glück und lass es dir gut gehen


----------



## herb (31. Oktober 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ein Lob an Vinc! Jede blöde Frage/Bitte wird beantwortet...
> 
> Super!



Und jeder blöde und überflüssige Post muss gelesen werden.


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. November 2012)

Wenn Du nicht willst, dann musst Du nicht lesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## George02 (3. November 2012)

<Lamentier>
- Mitte März (2012) ein Helius mit Pinion Getriebe bestellt. Zugesagter Liefertermin Mitte Juni
- Anfang Juni schickt N. ein Bild mit Pinion-Rahmen, der Rahmen sei  fertig, das Getriebe fehle. Freu.
- Mitte Juni Verschiebung des Liefertermins wg. Lieferproblemen bei  Pinion auf Mitte September. Grunz.
- Ab Mitte September vorsichtige Nachfragen per Mail/Telefon. Rahmen kommt nun wirklich bald. Hoffnung?
- Oktober. Drängendere Nachfragen per Mail/Telefon. Nette Mädels dort,  aber die versprochenen Rückrufe und eine vernünftige  Statusmeldung bleiben aus. Email an [email protected] ohne  Eingangsbestätigung/Antwort
- Nach weiteren Telefonaten erhält mein Fahrradhändler die Auskunft,  der Auftrag ginge nun in die Schweisserei. Hallo? Ich denke, der  Rahmen hängt seit Juni in der Werkstatt? Wozu denn das Foto?
- Mein Fahrradhändler hat keine Lust mehr, noch mehr Zeit in die etwas einseitige Kommunikation mit N. zu investieren, es rechne sich langsam nicht mehr.

Anfang November (immer noch 2012, zugegeben). Ich wär ja auch gerne ein  überzeugter Nicolai-Kunde, aber ohne Rad fällt mir das schwer. Ich warte ja gerne auf Qualität, aber ich würde schon gerne wissen, ob da tatsächlich irgendwann mal ein Rahmen rüberkommt?

Gute Nacht,

Jörg
</Lamentier>


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. November 2012)

Hast du mal selber bei Nicolai gefragt?


----------



## trailterror (3. November 2012)

@George

Kann deinen unmut nachvollziehen.

Es läuft leider auch nicht alles rund bei N. Da gibts auch immer mal wieder fehlerquellen.
Aus eigener und näherer erfahrung meist, dass nicht so montiert, geklebt wird wie es in der AB festgehalten wurde....

Ich war damals auch ein bisschen stinkig, dennoch bin ich überglücklich mit der marke. Die jungs dort sind auch zuu sympatisch und einsichtig um auf dauer wütend zu sein 

Ruf direkt bei N an, bei vincent zum beispiel. Da hat man ein ohr für dich und bekommst bestimmt ne auskunft!!


----------



## nmk (3. November 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Da hat man ein ohr für dich und bekommst bestimmt ne auskunft!!



Ich denke, es geht nicht um das Vorhandensein oder nicht einer Auskunft. Es geht darum, dass die Auskunft nicht stimmt.

Ich habe auch eine AB hier, in der der heutige Tag (3. Nov) als Liefertermin steht. Vom Rahmentyp her deckt sich das auch mit dem veröffentlichten Produktionsplan.

Vor zehn Tagen hatte ich am Telefon die "Auskunft", dass *der Rahmen gerade in der Schweisserei sei* und dann zum Eloxieren geschickt wird.

Gestern hat mein Händler die Auskunft zur selben AB bekommen, das *der Rahmen bald geschweisst wird*. Ach so, der Rahmen wurde noch gar nicht angefangen? Nein. Wie lange dauert es noch? 2-3 Wochen. Vielleicht 4.

Laut Produktionsplan ist die letzte Lieferwoche für die Art von Rahmen die 46 KW. Und dann wieder Ende Dezember. Mal sehen.


----------



## trailterror (3. November 2012)

Komisch....

Will hier keinen in schutz nehmen und auch deinen händler nicht anschwärzen, aber die auskunft über einen dritten birgt natürlich wiederum weitere potentielle fehlerquellen....

Was soll ich sagen: ruft bei N an, fragt nach, bekundet euer unverständnis (falls es grund dafür gibt)

Wie gesagt ich war damals auch etwas stinkig, hat sich aber längst gelegt, wegen den oben beschriebenen gründen


----------



## Klinger (3. November 2012)

Da hat sich wohl nach meinen Erfahrungen aus 2010 nicht viel geändert bei N. Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (3. November 2012)

Die qualität/verarbeitung hat oberste priorität, dafür nehme ich gern auch andere 'unwichtigere' übel in kauf

Dennoch wäre es schön wenn man (nach dieser dann doch schon langen periode) einige negativen aspekte etwas besser in den griff bekommen würde.

Ich find ja auch, dass es nicht sein kann, dass einfach zu oft, nicht AB konform, falsch montiert wird. (ISCG's, decals, steuersätze, dämpfer...)

Dennoch, ich mag die jungs und ich  mein N


----------



## nmk (3. November 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Will hier keinen in schutz nehmen und auch deinen händler nicht anschwärzen, aber die auskunft über einen dritten birgt natürlich wiederum weitere potentielle fehlerquellen....



Er hat auf meine Bitte hin angerufen, als ich bei ihm war, und ich durfte das Telefonat "live" miterleben.  Fehler schliesse ich deswegen aus. Er steht auch als Besteller auf die AB. Wenn man ihm keine genaue Auskunft gibt, wem dann?

Wie dem auch sei, die Tatsache ist, Liefertermin ist da, Rahmen ist nicht da. Also ist die Auskunft, die ihm gegeben wurde, entspricht eher der Wahrheit, als die, die ich hatte, oder?


----------



## trailterror (3. November 2012)

Unterschiedliche aussagen wirken nach aussen nicht vertrauenserweckend, stimmt schon...


----------



## George02 (3. November 2012)

@marco

ja, hab selber mehrfach dort angerufen und Emails geschrieben. Die Mädels sind wirklich nett. Jemand anderen habe ich nicht an die Strippe bekommen, und auf meine Emails kam keine Antwort. Dabei wollte ich nur wissen, ob's mit dem Rahmen technische Probleme gibt, könnte ja sein, mit einer neuen Technik wie Pinion.

Grüsse,

Jörg


----------



## trailterror (3. November 2012)

Sind die mädels nicht azubi's im moment dort?
Denen dar schon der ein oder andere fehler mehr unterlaufen, es sin ja, falls es denn so ist, auszubildene.

Fordere dir vincent ans telefon


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. November 2012)

Nehme mit Vinc Kontakt auf. Ist die beste Lösung und verliere den Spass nicht. Ein N braucht seine Zeit.


----------



## chrisle (3. November 2012)

Üblicherweise bekommt man über den Liefertermin / Status gar keine Information, wenn man über einen Händler bestellt hat. Zumindest hat man mir das am Montag am Telefon gesagt (Begründung: Vertragspartner ist der Händler, nicht der Endkunde - was ja korrekt ist). 
Mein Beileid und Respekt vor deiner Geduld. Ich hätte vermutlich schon storniert. Vielleicht geht es ja schneller wenn du einen neuen Auftrag platzierst


----------



## wildbiker (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin ja noch guter Dinge, meinen Rahmen, Argon FR, dieses Jahr noch zu kriegen. Werden dieses Jahr noch bestellte Rahmen ausgeliefert? (Bestellung ist beim Händler Mitte Oktober raus)


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Dezember 2012)

Hast du eine Versandbestätigung bekommen?
Wird sonst sehr eng, weil am Freitag der letzte Arbeitstag bei N in 2012 ist. Stelle Dich mal aus Jan 2013 ein.


----------



## wildbiker (19. Dezember 2012)

Nein, bisher noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Dezember 2012)

Glaube dann musst Du ohne Argon feiern !


----------



## wildbiker (19. Dezember 2012)

hm...wäre wirklich Mist  Dafür kanns dann im neuen Jahr voll losgehen.

Wünsch dem gesamten Nicolai-Team schon mal ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Dezember 2012)

Also ich muss für den Volker mal eine Lanze brechen. Ich stehe wegen meinem Nucleon das eine Rahmenreperatur mad braucht in regem Kontakt und obwohl nicolai seit 17Dec12 Betriebsferien hat schnattern wir fleissig per Mail.


Ich wünsche euch Allen ein Frohes fest und einen guten Rutsch ins jahr 2013. Wo imemr ihr auch seid. ;-)


----------



## Harvester (21. Dezember 2012)

Vorlker weiß ja ohne Arbeit auch nicht was er machen soll zu Hause


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. Dezember 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> Ich stehe wegen meinem Nucleon das eine Rahmenreperatur mad braucht in regem Kontakt und obwohl nicolai seit 17Dec12 Betriebsferien hat schnattern wir fleissig per Mail.



Was hast Du denn wieder gemacht dass das Nucli repariert werden muss ?



lg
Wolfgang


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Dezember 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn wieder gemacht dass das Nucli repariert werden muss ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"er" nix...


----------



## Martin1508 (24. Dezember 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> "er" nix...



Okay Artur, was hast du auf deiner letzten "Ich fuehre das Rad mal aus und zeig ihm meine Halde" Tour dem Rad denn angetan?



Frohe Weihnacht miteinander.

Gruss


----------



## wildbiker (24. Dezember 2012)

Frohes Fest allen...

kann es sein dass der Produktionsplan schon wieder anders aussieht https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...V5MzBoRGc&hl=de&single=true&gid=1&output=html.  Mein Rahmen hätte eigentlich schon längst da sein müssen. So langsam fühl ich mich von meinem Händler verarscht...


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Dezember 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Okay Artur, was hast du auf deiner letzten "Ich fuehre das Rad mal aus und zeig ihm meine Halde" Tour dem Rad denn angetan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 NE NE ich war´s auch nicht,-der vorbesitzer hat schei55e gebaut,- ist aber alles reparabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (25. Dezember 2012)

genau so isses. siehe signatur.

euch allen noch n frohes fest aus mittelasien!


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Dezember 2012)

genau so isses. siehe signatur.

euch allen noch n frohes fest aus mittelasien!


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Dezember 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> aus mittelasien!



  grüss mal über die grenze in mein geburtsland.


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Dezember 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> noch n frohes fest aus mittelasien!


und von mir zurück
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## kroiterfee (26. Dezember 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> grüss mal über die grenze in mein geburtsland.



pakistan?


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Dezember 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> pakistan?



google mal KHUJAND


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirty_ (8. Januar 2013)

Weiß jemand von euch, ob Nicolai diese Woche geschlossen hat? 

Hab jetzt sicher schon 8 mal angerufen, nimmt niemand ab...


----------



## guru39 (8. Januar 2013)

Die haben offen.


----------



## kephren23 (8. Januar 2013)

nur mit dem Telefon haben die es nich so. bei mir das gleiche.


----------



## wildbiker (8. Januar 2013)

dirty_ schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch, ob Nicolai diese Woche geschlossen hat?
> 
> Hab jetzt sicher schon 8 mal angerufen, nimmt niemand ab...



Offen, mein Händler hatte heute tel. Kontakt wg. meines Rahmens...
Ich seh wieder Licht am Ende des Tunnels... Hoff dass Ding in Kürze abzuholen.


----------



## kephren23 (8. Januar 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Offen, mein Händler hatte heute tel. Kontakt wg. meines Rahmens...
> Ich seh wieder Licht am Ende des Tunnels... Hoff dass Ding in Kürze abzuholen.



vielleicht wollte dir dein Händler nur mut machen, da du ihn ja schon 8x angerufen hast


----------



## wildbiker (8. Januar 2013)

Nee... soviel mal hab ich den nich genervt... Gab da wohl bei N ein kleines Problem...


----------



## kephren23 (8. Januar 2013)

wahrscheinlich mit der telefonanlage und dem emailpostfach

is ja okay alles, in Lübbrechtsen is ne etwa andere Zeitrechnung/Zeitalter/Zeitzone. Es kommt wenn es kommt. Bin halt nur immer etwas unentspannt wenn es um Fahrräder geht.

Schade das die leute immer unangenehm werden wenn ich mir in meinem Job Zeit lasse, egal ob was qualitativ hochwertigeres bei rauskommt.


----------



## wildbiker (8. Januar 2013)

Nee... auch nicht..

Grad erstes Bild vom Rahmen geschickt bekommen ...(Ausfallende/Schaltauge müssen noch getauscht/gefertigt werden, dann gehts raus). Also alles paletti und entspannt...


----------



## stuk (8. Januar 2013)

warum getauscht? 
Bin ja gespannt auf dein neues!


----------



## MisterXT (8. Januar 2013)

Neues Argon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (8. Januar 2013)

Jepp, neues Argon... 

Das Schaltauge wird von 10 mm auf 9 mm getauscht, weil ich das Teil mit Rohloff/Gates fahren will bzw. vorläufig erstmal mit Schaltung hinten und 1 normales Kettenblatt vorn.


----------



## MisterXT (9. Januar 2013)

Da sind noch Nachbesserungen an den Ausfallenden notwendig. Die neuen zu den bereits produzierten Rahmen sind Produktion, bzw. beim Eloxieren.


----------



## George02 (30. Januar 2013)

Update - hab tatsächlich mein Helius bekommen. Nicht zu fassen, die Bestellung ist ja nicht mal ein Jahr her. War anscheinend doch ein Lieferproblem bei Pinion.
Heute abgeholt, morgen darf's in die Matsche (vielleicht sollte ich es vorher noch fotografieren?).  Mal sehen, wie sich das Getriebe macht.

Grüsse, Jörg


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Januar 2013)

George02 schrieb:


> Update - hab tatsächlich mein Helius bekommen. Nicht zu fassen, die Bestellung ist ja nicht mal ein Jahr her. War anscheinend doch ein Lieferproblem bei Pinion.
> Heute abgeholt, morgen darf's in die Matsche (vielleicht sollte ich es vorher noch fotografieren?).  Mal sehen, wie sich das Getriebe macht.
> 
> Grüsse, Jörg


los foddo´s machen und zeigen


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Januar 2013)

@ George02 hast du direkt bei Ðicolai bestellt, oder via einen HÃ¤ndler?


----------



## George02 (30. Januar 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> @ George02 hast du direkt bei Ðicolai bestellt, oder via einen HÃ¤ndler?



Beim HÃ¤ndler. Der kann das besser zusammenschrauben als ich 

Fotos sind angehÃ¤ngt. Ich hoffe, das tut so wie ich mir das vorstelle...

Take care,

JÃ¶rg


----------



## Xiper (30. Januar 2013)

wtf...


----------



## kephren23 (31. Januar 2013)

TB pinion? welches helius Modell hast du geordert? denn die neuen ulh's gibts ja eigentlich erst seit der eurobike(28-31august). und das tapered steuerrohr ebenfalls.


----------



## kroiterfee (31. Januar 2013)

Xiper schrieb:


> wtf...



dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (31. Januar 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> dito



OMG! :kotz:


----------



## Timmy35 (31. Januar 2013)

weiss gar nicht was ihr habt, auf den 2. bild siehst doch ganz gut aus.


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Januar 2013)

ich nehme an, du hast die teile von deinem alten rad abgeschraubt, aber mit verlaub, das ist ein bike für den most-ugly-bike-thread.... sattel, sattelstütze, schutzbleche, pedale, griffe etc... da passt ja nichts zueinander. das kann man zwar nach und nach noch tauschen, aber es hilft momentan nichts. schöner rahmen, total verschandelt.


----------



## aka (31. Januar 2013)

Mir gefallen die Schutzblechbilder besser als die ganzen saubergeleckten bling-bling Räder die man hier im Forum sonst so zu sehen bekommt. Das Ding wird wenigstens bewegt.


----------



## Dutshlander (31. Januar 2013)

@George02 lasse dich von die "Bande" hier nicht verrücktmachen, die haben immer was zu :kotz:und über geschmack lässt sich immer streiten.
Meine meinung = wie aka geschrieben hat. 
Aber dein Händler hätte dich wenigstens über verzögerungen besser Informieren sollen. Denke mal nicht das es nur an Pinion gelegen hat.
Mein Bike ist fast wie vereinbart angekommen mit ein Differenz von 2 Wochen.
Viel spass wünsche ich dir mit dein "Getriebe-Bike", und du wirst überascht sein wie gut sowas funktioniert
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Januar 2013)

aka schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die Schutzblechbilder besser als die ganzen saubergeleckten bling-bling Räder die man hier im Forum sonst so zu sehen bekommt. Das Ding wird wenigstens bewegt.



nur weil da alte schutzbleche dran sind, heisst das nicht, dass das bike auch bewegt wird.  aber das wird es vermutlich und optik ist nicht alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (31. Januar 2013)

@Dutshlander

Du hast aber auch ein Helius AC bekommen, das von George02 ist aber keins.
Kann mir nich so richtig vorstellen das es im März '12 bestellt wurden ist.
Is ja mit allen neuen Features, und dazu noch kurze Sitzrohr-Gussets, wie beim ION 16.


----------



## Dutshlander (31. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> @_Dutshlander_
> 
> Du hast aber auch ein Helius AC bekommen, das von George02 ist aber keins.
> Kann mir nich so richtig vorstellen das es im März '12 bestellt wurden ist.
> Is ja mit allen neuen Features, und dazu noch kurze Sitzrohr-Gussets, wie beim ION 16.


  Richtig ich habe ein Modell ´12, aber George02 hat geschrieben:


George02 schrieb:


> War  anscheinend doch ein Lieferproblem bei Pinion.
> Grüsse, Jörg


was ich wiederum nicht vorstellen kann das es deswegen soooooo lange gedauert hat, aber egal jetzt ist es da


----------



## kephren23 (31. Januar 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Richtig ich habe ein Modell ´12, aber George02 hat geschrieben:
> 
> was ich wiederum nicht vorstellen kann das es deswegen soooooo lange gedauert hat, aber egal jetzt ist es da



Ja eigentlich hast du ja recht, das es egal ist, aber hab so langeweile und dann kommt immer der Hobbydetektiv raus.

Er sagte aber auch das der Rahmen im Juni schon fertig war und die Lieferverzögerung auf Pinion geschoben wurde(6Monate???),
warum bekommt er dann plötzlich ein 2013er Modell??? Die '13Modelle gibts ja erst seit der Eurobike und die war Ende August.
An der Sache ist definitiv etwas faul, irgendjemand lügt hier und will seine Tat verschleiern und auf Pinion schieben.


----------



## slayerrider (31. Januar 2013)

Klar, dass man versucht hat dich am Besitzt eines Nicolais zu hindern. Wir müssen sofort herausfinden, wer dafür verantwortlich ist, dass du eins bekommen hast. Unerhört.


----------



## George02 (31. Januar 2013)

Puh. Ziemlich viel los hier  

Ein paar Antworten und Bemerkungen:

Anfang März 2012 (no kidding) habe ich einen Helius RC Rahmen bestellt, als Ersatz für mein altes Bergwerk Kurare. Das war kurz davor zerbröselt, oberrohrmäßig. Wenn ich den neuen Nicolai- Rahmen anschaue, sieht er eher nach TB aus. Was da schief ging und wer schuld an der langen Lieferzeit war, weiß ich nicht. Ich vermute auch, daß Pinion nicht an der ganzen Verzögerung schuld ist.  Für mich war die Beschaffung erst spannend, dann lästig, und am Ende des Sommers letzten Jahres hab ich's dann eher als Experiment weiter laufen lassen, um zu gucken, ob aus dem Prozess tatsächlich irgendwann ein Fahrrad rausfällt...

Auch wenn die Optik nicht so prickelnd ist, für mich war das eine rein pragmatische Entscheidung - entweder ein komplett neues Rad mit einer konventionellen Kettenschaltung, oder eines mit Pinion-Getriebe und die Teile vom Bergwerk umschrauben. Ein komplett neues Bike mit Pinion war nicht drin, kohlemäßig. Bei mehr als 4k Euro läßt der WAF schnell nach. Da ich mit meinem Rohloff-Rad seit ca. 50TKm zufrieden bin, habe ich mich für die Pinion-Option entschieden...

Grüße,

Jörg


----------



## dr.juggles (31. Januar 2013)

viel spaß mit dem pinion bike!
hätte auch gern ein argon mit pinion, doch da muss ich noch sparen.

teile kannst du ja im verschleißfall nach und nach tauschen & lieber schutzbleche als ständig dreck in der fresse.


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Januar 2013)

George02 schrieb:


> Puh. Ziemlich viel los hier
> 
> Ein paar Antworten und Bemerkungen:
> 
> ...



Hast Du genau richtig gemacht. Das TB ist das neue RC!


----------



## Nill (31. Januar 2013)

George02 schrieb:


> Beim Händler. Der kann das besser zusammenschrauben als ich
> 
> Fotos sind angehängt. Ich hoffe, das tut so wie ich mir das vorstelle...
> 
> ...




Ich find es garnicht so schlimm wie alle sagen. 
Hauptsache dir gefällt es.....ganz ehrlich  Ich glaube die anderen sind nur eifersüchtig auf dein N mit Pinion  ....hihi

Viel Spaß beim fahren

PS: hoffe aber meins dauert nicht so lange


----------



## Martin1508 (31. Januar 2013)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Klar, dass man versucht hat dich am Besitzt eines Nicolais zu hindern. Wir müssen sofort herausfinden, wer dafür verantwortlich ist, dass du eins bekommen hast. Unerhört.



Und danach schmeißt den Pöbel zu Poden.


----------



## George02 (1. Februar 2013)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Klar, dass man versucht hat dich am Besitzt eines Nicolais zu hindern. Wir müssen sofort herausfinden, wer dafür verantwortlich ist, dass du eins bekommen hast. Unerhört.



Verstehe ich Dich recht, daß nur der ein Nicolai haben darf, der's auch forum- oder sonstwie konform aufbaut?

Die kollektive Häme nehme ich hin, aber Deinem Beitrag entnehme ich eine gewisse Intoleranz, die ich nicht mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (1. Februar 2013)

George02 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich Dich recht, daß nur der ein Nicolai haben darf, der's auch forum- oder sonstwie konform aufbaut?
> 
> Die kollektive Häme nehme ich hin, aber Deinem Beitrag entnehme ich eine gewisse Intoleranz, die ich nicht mag.



Ne, locker bleiben. So wie ich den Kollegen Slayerrider einschätze, will er das Gegenteil deutlich machen. Also, sein Beitrag ist wohl sehr ironisch. Es gibt genug Kandidaten die sehr individuelle und auch mal andersartige Aufbauten regelmäßig schlecht machen und ins Lächerliche ziehen. 

Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich was falsches sage.

Gruß


----------



## nucleon1980 (1. Februar 2013)

George02 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich Dich recht, daß nur der ein Nicolai haben darf, der's auch forum- oder sonstwie konform aufbaut?
> 
> Die kollektive Häme nehme ich hin, aber Deinem Beitrag entnehme ich eine gewisse Intoleranz, die ich nicht mag.



 @George02: Aus Slayerrider´s Aussage spricht doch nur der Neid! Sieh es ganz entspannt. Ich hätte dein Radl auch ein bisschen anders aufgebaut, aber ist auch Ansichts- / Geschmackssache!

Viel Spass beim Radeln!


----------



## slayerrider (1. Februar 2013)

Da habe ich ja was ausgelöst...
Darfst du nicht so ernst nehmen.Du darfst dein Bike selbst aufbauen wie du willst, das ist ja klar.

Allerdings hat das ganze jetzt hier gar nichts mehr verloren!


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Februar 2013)

@ George02 Wie ich schon erwähnte , _ich kenne sie fast alle hier_


Dutshlander schrieb:


> @George02 lasse dich von die "Bande" hier nicht verrücktmachen.
> Groetjes D-Lander


und sehe alles nicht so "eng"


----------



## Diamondaine (2. Februar 2013)

BTT:

Habe am Dienstag Mittag im Ordergenerator ein paar T-Shirts bestellt und noch das Werkzeug zum Austreiben der Lagerachsen im Hinterbau (falls man das noch bekommt), ist es normal das ich bisher nichts gehört habe außer der Auto-Bestätigungsmail des Order Generators?


----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (3. Februar 2013)

Bei mir hat es 2 Anrufe, eine zusaetliche email und eine Woche gedauert bis ich meine Auftragsbestaetigung bekommen habe. 

Nun warte ich noch auf die Bestaetigung meiner Aenderungswuensche, die ab Morgen auch schon wieder eine Woche alt sind.

Kann aber nicht sagen ob das immer so laeuft...


----------



## acid-driver (3. Februar 2013)

das scheint leider echt glückssache zu sein, mit dem service 
klamotten über ulla gehen meistens ratz-fatz (die mailt auch sonntags!) meine anfrage bezüglich eines ersatzteils liegt da auch schon eine weile rum


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Februar 2013)

chillt euch. momentan ackern die hart.


----------



## guru39 (5. Februar 2013)

ät Kroiterdöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterXT (6. Februar 2013)

Genau! In Lübbrechtsen ist grad die Hölle los!


----------



## Harvester (6. Februar 2013)

und?


----------



## wowbagger (7. Februar 2013)

Hey Jungs, Ball flach halten! Dem George02 sein Bike ist tiptop nur eben im falschen Thread!Hier  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=593337  wärs ganz gut!


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (14. Februar 2013)

Kann man da auch vor Ort Probefahren wen man grad in der Gegend ist oder muss man vorher schon Termin vereinbaren der sogar vieleicht im einem Kauf endet?

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## kephren23 (14. Februar 2013)

anrufen vorher wäre nicht schlecht. man wird dort zu nix gezwungen. aber wenn man mal da war, kommt fast nicht drum rum eins zu kaufen. bei soviel netten Menschen.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (14. Februar 2013)

Ich meinte eher '' Im Kauf endet'' im positiven Sinne. Weil man es einfach haben will.
Ich hab zwar grad mir ein Bike zugelegt(Trek Remedy8) aber das soll nur als übergang dienen. Den ich liebäugele schon mit einem Helius AM bzw. ION 16. 
Aber das so erst im 1nem Jahr oder so.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (15. Februar 2013)

Für ne handvoll C-Bills kann man da schon nette Sachen kaufen 

Vorher anrufen is immer besser, damit das/die gewünschten Bikes auch da sind bzw vom Dachboden geholt werden können.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (15. Februar 2013)

Hehe . Vorher muss ich mein Comstar Konto plündern.


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand eine Idee, wieso Emails nicht beantwortet werden?


----------



## kephren23 (16. Februar 2013)

Die sind noch nicht so fortschrittlich . Ist halt Lübbrechtsen.

Spaß beiseite, denke die sind wahrscheinlich ziemlich ausgelastet. Scheint ja viel zu tun zu sein.
16er
2013er Saison
EDV-Umstellung
und wahrscheinlich wie immer etwas unterbesetzt.
Versuchs einfach telefonisch!!


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Februar 2013)

Telefonisch hab ich aktuell keine Zeit...ich warte mal...


----------



## vinc (19. Februar 2013)

Hey Marco, 

heute sollten dich 142mm Freude erreichen!


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Februar 2013)

Ich hoffe die Freude ist nur 12mm im Durchmesser.

Hab bewusst nicht angerufen, weil ich der Zeit lieber das AM fahre.


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Februar 2013)

Passt ! Danke Vinc und N!


----------



## c_w (27. Februar 2013)

Doof, mein Lagerkit für's CC lässt auf sich warten ;-)
Glücklicherweise ist das Wetter eh gerade so bescheiden, dass ich das gerade so nochmal durchgehen lassen kann ;-)


----------



## vinc (27. Februar 2013)

Hallo c_w, 

bei wem hast du wann bestellt? 
Evtl. schickst du die Order noch einmal an [email protected] 

Viele Grüße

Vincent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (26. März 2013)

Na ja - die Erreichbarkeit und Beantwortung von emails ist bei Nicolai ja nicht gerade weltrekordverdächtig.... Wenn auch nach einer Woche nach Absendung einer email (das sind sieben Tage oder 168 Stunden) noch keine Antwort eingeht - dann wird per Telefon nachgefragt. 

Und dann schmettert eine (zugegeben nette Person) die Telefon Anfrage ab - da frag ich mich ob der Nicolai Kundenservice nicht etwas verbesserungsbedürftig ist? 


Will wissen was die neue Oberflächenbehandlung eines Rahmens (Argon neu pulvern) kostet.... Wenn ich halt gar keine Antwort kriege fliegt der Rahmen in den Alucontainer und wird eingeschmolzen.


----------



## Midgetman (26. März 2013)

...dann schenk ihn lieber mir.


----------



## trailterror (26. März 2013)

:d


----------



## acid-driver (26. März 2013)

Midgetman schrieb:


> ...dann schenk ihn lieber mir.



vergiss es. er hatte auch schonmal so einen brast auf acros. auf die naben, die er günstigst loswerden wollte warte ich auch schon ewig


----------



## antique (26. März 2013)

Die Naben sind mittlerweile wohl schon längst eingeschmolzen: habe genüsslich auf dem Amboss die Dinger zerhackt. Hat beruhigt  und mir etwas Ruhe verschafft! 

Der Rahmen ist von Mitte 2005 und die schwarze Eloxierung ist durch Aufkleber und Nutzung deutlich abgegriffen. Will den Rahmen neu pulvern lassen - und habe beim Hersteller nachgefragt zu welchen Konditionen die Sache machbar ist. 

Wenn heute eine Anfrage bei einem Anbieter von Waren (gleich welcher Art) per email nicht innerhalb weniger Tage beantwortet worden ist - gehe ich eben zum nächsten Anbieter und ordere die Teile dort. Rahmen wird an die Wand gehängt und bei Bedarf nochmals nachgefragt - da ich keine Lust habe einen optisch angeratzten Rahmen zu fahren ist der Kauf wohl als Fehlinvestition zu betrachten. 

Oder darf ein Nicolairahmen auch von einem nicht Nicolaifachmann gepulvert werden?


----------



## kephren23 (26. März 2013)




----------



## acid-driver (26. März 2013)

finds auch bescheuert... aber manche haben anscheinend zu viel geld...

der rahmen ist von 2005, garantie ist abgelaufen, kann also jeder pulverbetrieb deiner wahl machen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. März 2013)

Kann jeder Betrieb machen und zur Beantwortung von Emails... Naja, damit habe ich gelernt zu leben und trotzdem möchte ich keinen anderen Rahmen. 

Aktuell ist auch bestimmt Akkord angesagt bei N!


----------



## barbarissima (26. März 2013)

Und wozu in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute liegt so nah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (26. März 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und wozu in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute liegt so nah



Oh DANKE  barbarissima  da wird morgen früh nachgefragt und dann kann der Rahmen vielleicht doch noch verwendet werden 

Rahmen stammt von einer Verkaufsaktion (Frühjahrsaktion) eines örtlichen Radlvereins und die Anbieter wussten gar nicht das sie einen Nicolai Rahmen verkaufen... trotz dem deutlich sichtbaren "A" auf dem Hinterbau und der markanten Bauweise.


----------



## stuk (27. März 2013)

antique, da Du Dich doch immer so gut mit Oberflächenbehandlungen und Restaurierungen von Fahrzeugen auskennst verstehe ich Dich grade nicht so recht.....
Oder magst Du nur Ärger machen, so kurz vor Ostern?


----------



## antique (27. März 2013)

Lackierung eines Oldtimers oder sonstige Oberflächenbehandlungen sind nicht vergleichbar mit der Pulverbeschichtung eines Fahrradrahmens. 
Mein "Haus&Hof" Beschichter bearbeitet nur massive Teile wie Achsen, Fahrwerkssachen und ähnliches. Rahmen sind ihm zu filigran und nicht sein Arbeitsgebiet. 

Daher bin ich zur Überzeugung gekommen das es beim Rahmenhersteller mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr Kompetenz und Wissen rund um Neupulverung eines Rahmens vorhanden ist. Davon wollte ich profitieren - und es wird halt keine Antwort gegeben. 
*Nur* das ärgert mich richtig, wenn ich heute innerhalb weniger Tage auf eine Email Anfrage keine Antwort erhalte - dann ist die Firma raus aus dem Focus. 
Oder sind bei Nicolai solche Kundenanfragen unerwünscht; ist gar keine Servicemöglichkeit nach dem Kauf vorgesehen?


----------



## Ti-Max (27. März 2013)

antique schrieb:


> Will wissen was die neue Oberflächenbehandlung eines Rahmens (Argon neu pulvern) kostet.... Wenn ich halt gar keine Antwort kriege fliegt der Rahmen in den Alucontainer und wird eingeschmolzen.



Dann mach das doch einfach, anstatt hier unnötige Serverkapazität zu blockieren


----------



## Harvester (27. März 2013)

Wie immer, wer (hier) kritisiert wird beschimpft.


----------



## Ti-Max (27. März 2013)

Das ist keine Kritik, das ist Kleinkinderverhalten, aber egal.

Das N nicht antwortet ist das Eine, lächerlich sind die daraus resultierenden Drohungen. 

Sowas kann ich nicht ernst nehmen, aber der User genießt bei mir bereits diesen Ruf, von daher keine Überraschung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (27. März 2013)

Dennoch hast du kein recht ihm von der Seite anzupöbeln! Aber durch den Web bedingt das man der Person nicht gegenüber steht kann man das ja machen. 
Den genau dein Post und unsere restlichen Kommentare haben den Server unnötig belastet.


----------



## Ti-Max (27. März 2013)

Anpöbeln sieht bei mir anders aus, da kannst Du Dir sicher sein...

Das würde ich im Übrigen auch face to face sagen, also in der realen Welt, sofern bekannt, da bin ich völlig schmerzfrei


----------



## pratt (27. März 2013)

antique schrieb:


> *Nur* das ärgert mich richtig, wenn ich heute innerhalb weniger Tage auf eine Email Anfrage keine Antwort erhalte - dann ist die Firma raus aus dem Focus.
> Oder sind bei Nicolai solche Kundenanfragen unerwünscht; ist gar keine Servicemöglichkeit nach dem Kauf vorgesehen?



Ich finde die Kritik von antique berechtigt.
E-Mails innerhalb von 2 Arbeitstagen nicht beantworten geht gar nicht, egal bei welcher Firma.
Dann soll Nicolai besser direkt antworten, er solle bitte während der Geschäftszeiten bei Mitarbeiter XY anrufen und dort die Frage telefonisch stellen.


----------



## Ti-Max (27. März 2013)

Wenn meine Mails innerhalb von 2 Arbeitstagen immer vom Empfänger beantwortet werden würden, dann würde ich mich permanent vor Glück besaufen, vorausgesetzt ich würde Alkohol trinken.

Ansonsten der gute alte Fernsprechapparat, notfalls mit Wahlwiederholung. Da sind schon Wunder geschehen, wie man landläufig hört.

Und wenn man dort abserviert wird, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, dann gehe ich eine Ebene höher, notfalls bis zum lieben Gott, ersatzweise auch zum Karl-Heinz.

Es ist immer wieder beeindruckend, daß viele gar keine Probleme haben, N zu erreichen, und einige scheitern kläglich. Liegt das jetzt an N oder woran? Fragen über Fragen.

Und, wie lebt Ihr sonst so 

Bin jetzt wieder im Möpse-Thread, da ist wenigstens ordentlich Substanz hinter  

Disclaimer: Diese Antwort kann Spuren von Ironie und Haselnüssen enthalten


----------



## aka (27. März 2013)

Aber trotzdem eine Bitte: falls der Argon vergoldet, aehm, zerhackt wird hier ein Video der Performance einstellen.


----------



## herb (27. März 2013)

Manchmal glaube ich, ich bin fast der einzige Normale der ein Nicolai fährt.
Langsam fühle ich mich einsam mit dem Bock.
Gott sei Dank hab ich inzwischen eine Alternative. 

PS: Auch falls das (inzwischen) weltfremd sein sollte: Wenn ich was frage, dann möchte ich auch eine Antwort erhalten


----------



## Martin1508 (27. März 2013)

Popcorn?!


----------



## lakekeman (31. März 2013)

Ich finde schon, dass eine E-Mail Anfrage in der heutigen Zeit innerhalb einiger weniger Tage beantwortet sein sollte. Zumindest habe ich den Anspruch an mich (beruflich), und bei den meisten Firmen funktioniert das auch.

Leider bekommt Nicolai das teilweise nicht richtig hin, wobei mein aktueller Kontakt mit Moritz sehr zufriedenstellend ist 

Insgesamt für mich kein Grund ein anderes Produkt zu kaufen, aber man kann doch darauf hinweisen und auf Besserung hoffen?
Ich finde das nämlich sehr schade, weil es sicher etwas Ärger bei Kunden verursachen kann.


----------



## kephren23 (31. März 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ich finde schon, dass eine E-Mail Anfrage in der heutigen Zeit innerhalb einiger weniger Tage beantwortet sein sollte. Zumindest habe ich den Anspruch an mich (beruflich), und bei den meisten Firmen funktioniert das auch.
> 
> Leider bekommt Nicolai das teilweise nicht richtig hin, wobei mein aktueller Kontakt mit Moritz sehr zufriedenstellend ist
> 
> ...


Kann man nur zustimmen!


----------



## dr.juggles (1. April 2013)

mimimimimimimi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (1. April 2013)

Wer N fährt hat kein Gehirn mehr im Kopf. Mehr gibt's nicht zu den Kommentaren von ( aka, dr. und Ti) und wahrscheinlich vielen anderen zu sagen. Und sollte ich mir ein N zulegen werde ich kein Umgang zu N fahren pflegen. Gestern traf ich einen im Bikepark und der war genau so verstrahlt.
Guten Eindruck hinterlässt ihr mit den Kommentaren auf einfache Antwort des users.


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. April 2013)

Wieso war der Fahrer verstrahlt ? Hattest Du ein Geiger-Müller-Zählrohr dabei ?


----------



## vinc (2. April 2013)

Leute!

Es ist genug!

Es kann ja wohl nicht sein dass ihr euch hier anpault und schlecht macht.

Fakt ist, wir versuchen allen Anrufern und Mailschreibern innerhalb kurzer Zeit gerecht zu werden. Leider gelingt dieses nicht immer.

Wer dringend eine Antwort benötigt, schreibt bitte eine Mail mit einer kurzen Rückrufbitte und der Telefonnummer in den Betreff, dann sollte es zügig klappen. 

Danke für euer Verständnis. 

Und jetzt bitte ich euch um mehr Höflichkeit und faires Verhalten!

Gruß 

Vincent


----------



## Dutshlander (2. April 2013)

endlich mal ein (macht) wort, hier wird so vieles (kaputt) geredet/geschrieben. Danke Vinc 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## kroiterfee (3. April 2013)

ich kann mich nicht beschweren. volker steht mir imme rmit rat und tat via mail zur seite. !


----------



## Un1que (9. April 2013)

Ich sag nur - FRAAAAAANZI - wie DANKBAR ich doch um Dich bin!


----------



## psychoo2 (26. Juni 2013)

Naja...so richtig geändert hat sich wohl nix

Versuch jetzt seit 2 Wochen ne Rückinfo von Nicolai zu bekomme.
Hab dort angerufen und mir wurde ein Rückruf zugesagt.
Hab ne Email über die Homepage geschrieben und ein paar Tage drauf an Vinc.

Leider auch keine Rückinfo.

Und ich wollte doch bloß einen Liefertemin bestätigt habe :-(


----------



## provester (26. Juni 2013)

Kann mich nicht beschweren:

Hatte eine Schraube rund gedreht, hab Volker angerufen und zwei Tage später hatte ich Ersatz im Briefkasten


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. Juni 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Naja...so richtig geändert hat sich wohl nix
> 
> Versuch jetzt seit 2 Wochen ne Rückinfo von Nicolai zu bekomme.
> Hab dort angerufen und mir wurde ein Rückruf zugesagt.
> ...



das war,ist und wird immer ein Problem bei N sein...  

Da musst du mit Leben können !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (30. Juni 2013)

Un1que schrieb:


> Ich sag nur - FRAAAAAANZI - wie DANKBAR ich doch um Dich bin!



Betätigt


----------



## tmac111 (26. Juli 2013)

Bestellter Ion 18 Rahmen sollte in KW32 geliefert werden und ist bereits heute an mich versendet worden. Top  N


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. Juli 2013)




----------



## Elfriede (1. August 2013)

Es sind wieder jede Menge neue Nicolairahmen on Stock, leider nichts in meiner Größe dabei, aber evtl. freut sich ja jemand anderes!


----------



## Klinger (23. August 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ich finde schon, dass eine E-Mail Anfrage in der heutigen Zeit innerhalb einiger weniger Tage beantwortet sein sollte. Zumindest habe ich den Anspruch an mich (beruflich), und bei den meisten Firmen funktioniert das auch.
> 
> Leider bekommt Nicolai das teilweise nicht richtig hin, wobei mein aktueller Kontakt mit Moritz sehr zufriedenstellend ist
> 
> ...


Meine Erfahrung war da jetzt eher positiv: nachdem ich telefonisch niemanden von den Spareparts erreicht habe wurde mein Email innerhalb einiger Stunden beantwortet, nach 2-3 Mails war alles klar, superschneller Versand der Teile.
Danke Hendrik


----------



## Midgetman (27. August 2013)

...und ich habe trotz Eurobike schnell 'ne mehr als faire Servicekalkulation bekommen.

Top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herb (27. August 2013)

Sensationell!


----------



## chrisle (29. August 2013)

Dafür warte ich seit knapp 3 Wochen auf eine Antwort.


----------



## Tompfl (29. August 2013)

Vor 6 Wochen meinen ION 16 Rahmen bestellt mit Liefertermin Kw 41 (Oktober), gestern eine Mail bekommen das der Rahmen fertig ist und ich bezahlen kann. Heute schon Versandbenachrichtigung von UPS. Morgen soll er kommen und das alles obwohl Eurobike ist, das machen so einige andere Firmen viel schlechter. Juhuuu gibt bald neue Bilder im Forum.


----------



## trailterror (29. August 2013)

Haste schon die restlichen teile?


----------



## Tompfl (30. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Haste schon die restlichen teile?



Leider nein, hab se aber schon bestellt, sollten morgen bzw. am Montag zum großen Teil eintreffen.


----------



## Midgetman (10. September 2013)

Lagerservice inkl. Versand hin und zurück 7 Werktage.


----------



## Olca (11. Januar 2014)

Hi,
ich habe gestern leider meinen Liefertermin von KW3 auf KW6 verschoben bekommen.
Im Dezember war wohl der Pulverman krank und muß jetzt wohl einiges nacharbeiten.

Gruß Olli


----------



## psychoo2 (11. Januar 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe gestern leider meinen Liefertermin von KW3 auf KW6 verschoben bekommen.
> Im Dezember war wohl der Pulverman krank und muß jetzt wohl einiges nacharbeiten.
> 
> Gruß Olli


Gefällt mir nicht !


----------



## Olca (11. Januar 2014)

Hauptsache der ist wieder fit und es wird jetzt nicht aus Zeitdruck gepfuscht 
Und mein Rahmen bekommt jetzt die richtige Farbe ...


----------



## crazymaniac (11. Januar 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Hauptsache der ist wieder fit und es wird jetzt nicht aus Zeitdruck gepfuscht
> Und mein Rahmen bekommt jetzt die richtige Farbe ...


 
Sehe ich genauso, jedoch haben einige für solche unverhersehbaren Fälle kein Verständnis. Ist aber wie bei allen Dienstleistungen so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olca (11. Januar 2014)

Ist ja alles nichts lebenswichtiges und es sind zum Glück alles nur Menschen...


----------



## psychoo2 (11. Januar 2014)

Na und bei dem Wettee wird das Radl ja auch nicht 100%ig benötigt. Somit kann ich auch noch a bisserl warten.


----------



## Olca (11. Januar 2014)

Das Wetter ist doch Super , Sonnenschein und sehr mild bei uns , aber mein altes Cannonental läuft ja noch...

Ich warte hier auf den ersten Schnee 

Ob ich nochmal auf ein FAT spare


----------



## habbadu (4. August 2014)

Guten Tag,

meine letzte Erfahrung zum "Service" meinerseits: 

ich hatte über die Homepage einen Katalog bestellt. Als der Katalog nicht beikam, habe ich das einem freundlichen N-Mitarbeiter mitgeteilt - ja er war prompt erreichbar - und man hat sich ruck-zuck gekümmert.

Vielen Dank hierfür.

...Premium eben...


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. August 2014)

Ein dickes Lob an Nicolai und besonders an Franzi.
Trotz Eurobike-Stress eine perfekte Kommunikation und einen perfekten Service !


----------



## kephren23 (14. August 2014)

Da können wir Franzi nur Dankbar sein


----------



## Triple F (14. August 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Da können wir Franzi nur Dankbar sein


Der Spruch ist aber auch mal durch, oder *g*?


----------



## trailterror (22. August 2014)

Mal wieder Lobzeit:

Sehr rasche Antworten von Franzi und Volker erhalten; vorbildlich


----------



## Sandra07 (29. August 2014)

Hi!

Gibt es dieses Jahr eigentlich wieder einen Tag der offenen Tür?

Gruß
Sandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olca (29. August 2014)

Hi,

nein, erst wieder nächstes Jahr.
Hatte vor kurzem auch bei Franzi angefragt.

Gruß Olli


----------



## Un1que (8. September 2014)

Nicolai Nr. 8 bestellt - für einen Kollegen wohlgemerkt! Einen Monat Verzögerung, plus ging die Umwerferaufnahme vergessen (unschön, aber es wird XX1 gefahren) und das Beste: Die ISCG05 Aufnahme fehlt - obwohl auf dem Techsheet als Standard festgelegt und ich auch eine Carbocage KeFü gleich mitgeordert habe! Und nun soll der Rahmen zurück zur Nachbesserung - heisst, wieder einen Monat futsch resp. warten. Wtf? Da hätten wir lieber das Quarterhorse von 2soulscycles für gute EUR 500.00 weniger bestellt...


----------



## trailterror (8. September 2014)

War denn soweit auf der AB alles richtig vermerkt?


----------



## Un1que (8. September 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> War denn soweit auf der AB alles richtig vermerkt?



Die ISCG05 Aufnahme war nicht vermerkt, zumal ja Standard und nicht Optional! Die Umwerferaufnahme hingegen schon, dennoch geriet diese in Vergessenheit. Ich frage mich schon, wie und ob da eine Qualitaetskontrolle stattfindet...

...hoffe nun irgendwie auf Kulanz - preislich wie auch vom Service. Ich bin naemlich der "Dumme", welcher meinem Kollegen Red und Antwort stehen muss - und ich hab's satt!


----------



## trailterror (8. September 2014)

Mach dir keine sorgen.
Ich denk du bekommst das ganze kostenlos gerade "gebogen". Da ist N schon kulant und einsichtig.

Hatte ähnliche probleme.

Ich versteh deine angepisstheit aber schon, ging mir auch so.

Verstehen kann ich es auch nicht, dass immer wieder mal rahmen rausgehn, welcher der AB nicht entsprechen; das ist sehr ärgerlich und nur schwer verständlich und nachvollziehbar....


----------



## vinc (8. September 2014)

Hallo Un1que/ Sorousch,

dass du (und dein Freund) hier enttäuscht wurdet, tut mir leid.
Wir haben hier bei der Qualitätskontrolle geschlafen. Das ist unentschuldbar.
Die jetzt folgenden Schritte zur Gutlieferung des Rahmens  haben wir heute morgen mit dir besprochen.
Folgende Schritte wie Kulanz und Service können wir gern noch am Telefon oder per Mail besprechen.

Wir geben Gas um so schnell wie möglich einen einwandfreien Rahmen zu liefern.

Natürlich wird auch dieser Fall sowie auch alle anderen Kritiken in unseren KVP einfließen.
z.B. wird noch in dieser Woche eine "Checklist" eingeführt auf der jeder Montageschritt und AB-Inhalt durch Unterschrift des Monteurs und der Endkontrolle bestätigt wird. Diese gibt es dann zu jeder Rahmenlieferung dazu. 

Gruß

Vincent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Un1que (8. September 2014)

vinc schrieb:


> Hallo Un1que/ Sorousch,
> 
> dass du (und dein Freund) hier enttäuscht wurdet, tut mir leid.
> Wir haben hier bei der Qualitätskontrolle geschlafen. Das ist unentschuldbar.
> ...



Lebenszeichen! 

Franzi hat mir angeboten, den Rahmen abholen zu lassen und nachzubessern - neuer Liefertermin in ca. vier Wochen.  Alleine kann ich dies ja nicht entscheiden, zumal ja nicht mein Rahmen - Hab' Ihr entsprechend mitgeteilt, dass ich Rücksprache nehmen muss. Darauf folgte meine Mail - wiederspiegelte sodann so ziemlich die Stimmungslage meines Kollegen aufgrund der neuen Lieferfrist...

...Fakt ist - was nun? 
° Gibt's die Preisdifferenz zum Quarterhorse zurück?  
° Storno des Auftrages? 
° Express Bearbeitung?
° Handkuss?

C'mon - das könnt' Ihr besser! Morgen wird telefoniert...

...so long & angenehme Nachtruhe wünscht,


----------



## wildbiker (9. September 2014)

Habe auch mal ne frage...hatte im laufe des Jahres einen Rahmen angefragt. Man schrieb mir  dass der kurzfristig lieferbar wäre, war glaub 14 tage. So nun möchte ich aber im Dezember erst bestellen. Wie lange müsste ich dann drauf warten?


----------



## kephren23 (9. September 2014)

Kommt drauf an welcher es wird.
Argon TB
Helius TB
Helius AC
ION 16
Sollen ja ab jetzt kurzfristig verfügbar sein, in jeglichen wunschfarben.


----------



## wildbiker (9. September 2014)

Ahja.. nehm das Ion16 in semipermebale yellow glaze und extralove (evtl. rot, orange oder pink(?)/lila )


----------



## kephren23 (9. September 2014)

Ist halt die Frage ob die vorhandenen Rahmen jetzt nur für Komplettbikes sind oder auch einzeln abgetreten werden, aber für ne gute Kundin wie dich sollte das bestimmt machbar sein.
Einfach mal anfragen, Pulver ist ja schonmal ne einfachere Sache, wie Eloxal.


----------



## free-for-ride (11. September 2014)

vinc schrieb:


> z.B. wird noch in dieser Woche eine "Checklist" eingeführt auf der jeder Montageschritt und AB-Inhalt durch Unterschrift des Monteurs und der Endkontrolle bestätigt wird. Diese gibt es dann zu jeder Rahmenlieferung dazu.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Vincent



Ich fahre selber ein Nicolai AFR und bin begeistert, aber auch ich war damals von einer fehlenden ISG-Aufnahme betroffen.
Das oben zitierte Checkliste erst jetzt eingeführt wird, finde ich irgendwie lächerlich, weil sowas eigentlich seit langem "gang und gebe" sein sollte!!


----------



## vinc (11. September 2014)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> Ich fahre selber ein Nicolai AFR und bin begeistert, aber auch ich war damals von einer fehlenden ISG-Aufnahme betroffen.
> Das oben zitierte Checkliste erst jetzt eingeführt wird, finde ich irgendwie lächerlich, weil sowas eigentlich seit langem "gang und gebe" sein sollte!!




Hallo free-for-ride, 

schön dass dir dein NICOLAI dennoch gefällt. 

Es ist nicht so dass die Rahmen bis jetzt gar nicht kontrolliert wurden. Wir haben den Prozess lediglich optimiert und durch die Checklist ergänzt. 

Viele Grüße 

Vincent


----------



## trailterror (11. September 2014)

Ist ja auch gut so. Besser spät als nie.

Nur ist es doch keine Wissenschaft ZUERST auf die AB zu kucken und DANN erst mit der Montage zu beginnen. Und halt später noch mal mit der AB abgleichen. Ich versteh nur schwer wie solch "viele" rahmen falsch rausgehn können. 

Das wichtigste ist ja, wie ihr das ganze im nachhinein regelt und da war stets einsicht und verständnis und klagloses richtig stellen seitens euch vorhanden.

Nur durch im verhältnis sehr sehr wenig aufwand könnt ihr euch und dem kunden sehr sehr viel ärgernis ersparen


----------



## der-gute (11. September 2014)

Stimmt irgendwie...ich selbst kenne einige Rahmen mit fehlenden Details...

Bei mir is es Gott sei Dank überhaupt nicht schlimm 

Ich mag mein N


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. September 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ist ja auch gut so. Besser spät als nie.
> 
> Nur ist es doch keine Wissenschaft ZUERST auf die AB zu kucken und DANN erst mit der Montage zu beginnen. Und halt später noch mal mit der AB abgleichen. Ich versteh nur schwer wie solch "viele" rahmen falsch rausgehn können.
> 
> ...


Ich würde sagen, die Fehlquote liegt unter 1%. Das reicht für 100% Custom!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (9. Oktober 2014)

Muss sagen Antworten von Nicolai selbst hab ich immer schnell bekommen. Der NL distributeur hat da deutlich mehr Probleme
Die Anfang August lieferbare und bestellte thru-axle Hinterachse fürs Argon Fat ist auch noch nicht angekommen.


----------



## bestmove (16. Januar 2015)

Ab wann sind eigentlich die nachfolgenden Modelle bestellbar/lieferbar?

- ION 16 Effigear + Gates Carbon Drive
- ION 16 E-BOXX-2


----------



## der-gute (16. Januar 2015)

Nr 1 vielleicht nie!?


----------



## bestmove (17. Januar 2015)

Gibts da ein Grund für?
Der Prototyp im Sommer 2014 war doch so vielversprechend und ein ION 20 gibts auch schon. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## der-gute (17. Januar 2015)

das Effigear Getriebe ist bei Nicolai nur für den DH Einsatz gedacht.


----------



## bestmove (21. Januar 2015)

Dieses Projekt ist tot?? Gibts dazu ein offizielles Statement von Nicolai?


Thomas schrieb:


> Nicolai hat uns in Winterberg das Enduro-Bike ION 16 in einer neuen Variante mit dem Effigear-Getriebe (Vorstellung Effigear) in Kombination mit einem Gates Carbon Drive vorgestellt. Zwei weitgehend identische Prototypen-Bikes gibt es derzeit in dieser Version - diese unterscheiden sich lediglich durch die Dämpfereinbaulängen. Einmal kommt ein 200mm Dämpfer, einmal ein 216mm Dämpfer zum Einsatz. Sieht so die Zukunft im Enduro-Sektor aus?
> 
> 
> → Den vollständigen Artikel "*Schluss mit Kette: Nicolai ION 16 Effigear mit Gates Carbon Drive*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## WODAN (21. Januar 2015)

Habe vor zwei Wochen gerade wegen einem Argon AM Effigear angefragt.
Antwort: Effigear ist DH-lastig und wird nur im ION 20 verbaut.


----------



## bestmove (21. Januar 2015)

Schade, Pinion mit Gates gibts auch (noch?) nicht für Ion oder Helius.


----------



## der-gute (21. Januar 2015)

wie soll es Pinion mit Gates in einem Viergelenker mit Antrieb und Drehpunkt an verschiedenen Stellen geben??

Das wird es nie geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (21. Januar 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> wie soll es Pinion mit Gates in einem Viergelenker mit Antrieb und Drehpunkt an verschiedenen Stellen geben??
> 
> Das wird es nie geben.



Ion heißt ja momentan nicht unbedingt mehr Viergelenker ;-)
Siehe Ion20 Effigear als abgestürzter Eingelenker .


----------



## wildbiker (27. Januar 2015)

http://www.nicolai.net - neu gestaltete Homepage mit soweit ich gesehen habe allen Lieferzeiten...


----------



## trailterror (28. Januar 2015)

Zumindest funzt via smartphone so gut wie nix auf der seite


----------



## SirBsod (28. Januar 2015)

Immerhin gibt's jetzt nen Onlineshop für die Klamotten.. hatte 3 mal versucht das BigN Jersey bei Ihnen zu bestellen.. leider jedesmal erfolglos... wobei es jetzt günstiger geworden ist.. daher brauch ich mich darüber dann nicht groß ärgern ;-)


----------



## madre (30. Januar 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Zumindest funzt via smartphone so gut wie nix auf der seite


War auf em Tablett genauso . Habe das bei FB in dem Thread kurz erwähnt und N meinte das sie aktuell noch an den Mobile Versionen werkeln


----------



## der-gute (30. Januar 2015)

Ach...sie werkeln noch!?

Moment mal...ich nutze einen Browser und schau mir die Seiten immer im Original und nicht im Mobildesign an.
Grade auf nem Tablet braucht man keine mobil-Version!!

Ich finds ziemlich schwach.

Relaunch ohne Test vorher???

Grade Nicolai is doch auf ihren Webauftritt angewiesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (30. Januar 2015)

Jo finde auch die sollten sich mal hier (http://www.nicolai-usa.com) ein Beispiel nehmen! Die geht auch mim Handy ...


----------



## madre (30. Januar 2015)

Naja nu. Fehler passieren halt. Kernkompetenz sind halt Fahrräder nicht Release und Test Prozesse . . Und das auch gut so.


----------



## guru39 (31. Januar 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ach...sie werkeln noch!?
> 
> Moment mal...ich nutze einen Browser und schau mir die Seiten immer im Original und nicht im Mobildesign an.
> Grade auf nem Tablet braucht man keine mobil-Version!!
> ...



Bisher ist das der beste Webauftritt den Nicolai je hatte...übersichtlicher 

Relaunch ohne Test.... war bei meiner Seite auch so ....wurde aber schnell behoben


----------



## der-gute (31. Januar 2015)

Ich finde es trotzdem höchst unprofessionell.
Das macht ja jemand, der Ahnung davon hat.


----------



## acid-driver (2. Februar 2015)

mhubig schrieb:


> Jo finde auch die sollten sich mal hier (http://www.nicolai-usa.com) ein Beispiel nehmen! Die geht auch mim Handy ...



Interessanterweise gibts "drüben" das ION16 noch mit 26". Warum nur hier nicht mehr?


----------



## SirBsod (2. Februar 2015)

Wenn du da mal genau schaust steht da: Sold out.. glaub die haben da einfach noch Restbestände verhöckert und das wars..


----------



## trailterror (2. Februar 2015)

Ja, sehr schade 

Wohei ich denk, dass dus drüben auch net mehr bekommst.
Ich tipp mal, dass die seite noch net aktualisiert wurde


----------



## RolandMC (4. August 2015)

Erreichbarkeit, Nicolai telefonisch, ein totaler Witz. Habe es zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit probiert.
email?! auch noch keine Antwort.
Bräuchte eine Umwerferklemme für High Direct Mount. Hat einer von euch eine Bezugsquelle?


----------



## vinc (4. August 2015)

Hallo Roland, 

leider sind wir momentan etwas unterbesetzt. Der Ersatzteil-Mann ist in der Reha (neue Hüfte)... und seine Vertretung ist seit letztem Donnerstag auch verletzt.  Bitte schreib mir direkt an [email protected] und ich werde mich um deine Umwerferklemme kümmern. 

Viele Grüße

Vincent


----------



## SirBsod (4. August 2015)

Denke mal die werden jetzt für die Eurobike ziemlich am rotieren sein...
Umwerferklemmen,gibts sowas überhaupt speziell von N? Weil sonst.. schau doch mal beim örtlichen Fachhandel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (4. August 2015)

Ja, bei meinem Ion16 war eine dabei....

Ansonsten war der Service und die Reaktionszeit von Nicolai immer bestens...Ist halt Nicolai und nicht so ne Krauterbude....


----------



## Martin1508 (4. August 2015)

Tja, so ist der Vinc halt! Todesmutig macht er das Unmögliche möglich;-)


----------



## RolandMC (4. August 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Reaktion.


----------



## vinc (4. August 2015)

Moin Leute, 

irgendwas ist ja bekanntlich immer. 

Momentan befinden wir auf der Zielgeraden zur Eurobike und damit die 2016er Produkte fertig zu machen. 
(wer da schon mal einen Blick drauf werfen möchte kann uns gern beim Rock The Hill Festival in Bischofsmais besuchen kommen) 

Weiterhin sind unsere beiden Servicemechaniker und Ersatzteilverkäufer bis auf Weiteres ausgefallen. 
Wer also eine spezielle technische Frage hat oder ein Ersatzteil bestellen möchte, kann einfach an [email protected] schreiben. 
Wir versuchen euch so schnell wie möglich weiterzuhelfen und mit Infos zu versorgen. Wenn es mal länger als 24h dauert nicht gleich verzweifeln ;-) 

Hier auch noch einmal der persönliche Kontakt zu allen relevanten Nicolai Kollegen ---> http://shop.nicolai.net/index.php/headquater


Viele Grüße 

Vincent


----------



## Martin1508 (4. August 2015)

War von mir auch nicht ironisch, sondern ernst gemeint. Ich fand und finde euren Service immer super!

Daumen hoch!


----------



## DanielHD17 (22. August 2015)

Ich habe auch ein Ion 20 in Atomic yellow bestellt. Leider musste es wohl nochmal neu gepulvert werden. Was ja super ist, das der Rahmen nicht einfach mit Fehlern raus geschickt wird ... Ich würde mich dennoch sehr freuen das Rad nächste Woche mit in den Urlaub nehmen zu können.

Grüße


----------



## turbokeks (22. August 2015)

DanielHD17 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein Ion 20 in Atomic yellow bestellt. Leider musste es wohl nochmal neu gepulvert werden...


War bei meinem Ion 16 / atomic yellow das gleiche. Hat dadurch 5 Wochen länger gedauert 

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## wildbiker (22. August 2015)

Die Gummi-Abdeckung/Dichtung (keine Ahnung wie man das Teil nennt) für Zughülle von der Stealthstütze rauskommt, fehlt bzw. war wohl nicht am Rahmen dabei... Hab ich ne Chance die Abdeckung vor der Eurobike noch zubekommen?


----------



## DanielHD17 (23. August 2015)

turbokeks schrieb:


> War bei meinem Ion 16 / atomic yellow das gleiche. Hat dadurch 5 Wochen länger gedauert
> 
> MfG
> turbokeks



Bis jetzt warte ich 2 Wochen länger, aber ich habe noch vertrauen das ich ihn nächste Woche bekomme  sonst muss ich ohne Downhiller nach Österreich :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (23. August 2015)

Bekommst du in Autozubehör ohne Probleme! 



wildbiker schrieb:


> Die Gummi-Abdeckung/Dichtung (keine Ahnung wie man das Teil nennt) für Zughülle von der Stealthstütze rauskommt, fehlt bzw. war wohl nicht am Rahmen dabei... Hab ich ne Chance die Abdeckung vor der Eurobike noch zubekommen?


----------



## cluso (10. März 2016)

Wie ist den zur Zeit die bevorzugte Kontaktmöglichkeit mit Nicolai?

Bzw. gibt es einen Endkundensupport oder läuft alles über "den" Händler?

Danke


----------



## vinc (11. März 2016)

Moin Zusammen, 

Wir sind per Mail und Telefon erreichbar. 

[email protected] 
05185 60 266 202
05185 60 266 222
Beantwortet euch alle Fragen zu Servicefragen wie Lagerservice, neue Pulverbeschichtung, Kompatibiltätsfragen. 
Auch Ersatzteil und Kleinteilbestellungen könnt ihr hier platzieren.

[email protected] 
05185 60 266 650
Beantwortet euch alle Fragen zur aktuellen Modellpalette, Fragen zu Kompletträdern und Rahmen. Eine Beratung zur richtigen Größe und Ausstattung bekommt ihr hier auch. 

[email protected] 
05185 60 266 412
Beantwortet euch alle Fragen zu Maßrahmen und Sonderbauten. Ihr seit besonders groß oder klein? Oder habt Proportionen die nicht auf einen "normalen" Rahmen passen? Unter [email protected] werden eure Sorgen gehört und zumeist mit einer Maßrahmenzeichnung und ausführlichen Beratung beantwortet. 

Gern könnt ihr mit uns in Lübbrechtsen einen Termin vereinbaren um aktuelle Bikes zu Testen. Wir nehmen uns gern zeit für euch um euer Wunschmodell zusammen mit euch auf dem Trail zu erleben. Klar ist eine Besichtigung der Produktion bei diesem Termin obligatorisch. 
Weiterhin könnt ihr bei uns an bestimmten Samstagen einen "Personal Testride" buchen. Bitte meldet euch zur Terminabsprache unter [email protected] an.

Unsere aktuelle Testradflotte umfasst folgende Bikes: 

ION-GEOMETRON Long techline pro
ION-GEOMETRON Longer techline pro
ION-GEOMETRON Longest techline pro
ION-GPI Long techline pro
ION-GPI Longer techline pro
ION-GPI Longest techline pro
ARGON-TB Large techline
ARGON-TB Medium baseline
ARGON-AM Large techline
HELUS-TB Medium baseline
HELIUS-TB Large techline
HELIUS-AC Medium techline
HELIUS-AC Large baseline
HELIUS-GPI Large techline
ION-16 Large baseline
ION-16 Medium techline
ION-15 Large techline

Falls euch etwas fehlt, sprecht uns einfach an, evtl. können wir das Rad individuell für eine Testfahrt aufbauen.

Klar könnt ihr auch unsere Stützpunkthändler kontaktieren welche auch einen Testradpool vor Ort haben. 
Diese findet ihr hier--> http://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/shop/index.php/buylocal

Viele Grüße aus Lübbrechtsen 

Vincent


----------



## cluso (12. März 2016)

Super, danke.

Das ist mal eine weitreichende Information.


----------



## Feanor90 (25. März 2016)

Wann kann man die ersten Argons mit Geometron bei euch testen ?


----------



## chris12 (19. Mai 2016)

Nicolai telefonisch nicht erreichbar? 

...the person you have called is temporarily not available...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinc (19. Mai 2016)

Hi Chris, 

da hast du leider Recht. 
Die Hauptnummer (05185 95 71 91) ist momentan nicht erreichbar... 

Die direkten Durchwahlen funktionieren aber.

*Verkauf von Rahmen und Kompletträdern: *

Vincent: 05185 60 266 111
Räto: 05185 60 266 212
Simon: 05185 60 266 132


*Ersatzteilverkauf, Service, Garantie: *

Hendrik: 05185 60 266 202
Volker: 05185 60 266 222

Oder auch hier mal schauen: 
http://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/shop/index.php/your-contact

Viele Grüße

Vincent


----------



## wildbiker (20. Mai 2016)

Hatte bei euch etwas Merchandising geordert, leider noch keine Bestellbestätigung erhalten...


----------



## Nicigirl (23. Februar 2017)

Hallo ,
ich habe mir einen neuen Rahmen bestellt Liefertermin war KW 6 als ich letzte Woche bei meinem Händler nachfragt was das Teil macht wurde mir mitgeteilt das sich die Lieferung um 6 Wochen verzögert.
Ist das sonst noch bei jemanden ?


----------



## Joey12345 (7. März 2017)

Warte auch noch auf meinen G16 Rahmen der mir für Anfang Dezember ursprünglich zugesagt war. 
Sollte aber jetzt Ende dieser Woche kommen. 
Gibt wohl allgemein zurzeit etwas Verzögerungen...


----------



## MantaHai (26. Oktober 2017)

Moin Leute,

die nächsten vier Wochen werden @kalle Nicolai, @guru39 und ich mal probieren, ob wir die Kommunikation mit euch im Forum mit einem neuen Konzept verbessern können. Rainer und Kalle habe ja jeweils mind. einen Betrieb zu führen, da bleiben manche Fragen mal auf der Strecke oder man hat nicht immer Zeit Input zu holen. An dem Punkt komm ich ins Spiel; Rainer wird weiterhin der Experte für technische Probleme bleiben, die Geometronliebhaber befriedigen und einfach *the godfather of puffness sein*, dass macht er nämlich verdammt gut, wie ich finde. 

Bei Fragen zu Bestelloptionen, technischen Details (wie und warum), Verbesserungsvorschlägen, Lieferproblemen, Fragen zur Firmenpolitik, zukünftige Entwicklungen, Preisgestaltung und nützlichen Informationen direkt von Nicolai (Federhärtentabelle) komme ich ins Spiel, sofern Rainer oder jemand anderes es nicht direkt beantworten kann.
Jede Woche sammle ich die Fragen & Anregungen, werde mit Kalle telefonieren, wenn die Antwort nicht trivial ist; kritisch nachfragen, wenn ich merke, dass euch etwas unter dem Nagel brennt; und die Antworten an entsprechende Stelle posten. 
Außerdem werde ich einen Thread zum Thema Federhärten ins Leben rufen um durch möglichst viele Werte eine gute Tabelle für verschiedene Modelle erstellen zu können. 
Für die Verbesserungsvorschläge wird es auch einen Thread geben, da kann es um technische Lösungen, wie auch organisatorische Dinge gehen. 

Kurz zu mir: Ich heiße Michael, bin 24 jung, studiere an der TU Darmstadt Maschinenbau, fahre ab morgen ein Helius AC . Ich arbeite nicht direkt für Nicolai, sondern bin mehr oder wenig selbstständig. 

Mit Kalle bin ich seit einer Jugend Forscht Arbeit zum Thema Fahrradgetriebe in Kontakt, wir tauschen uns hin und wieder aus. Da ich die Firma Nicolai wirklich mag und die etwas verkümmerte Kommunikation schade fand, hab ich Kalle vorgeschlagen, dass wir unsere ehrliche, direkte und konstruktive Kommunikation nutzen, um der Sache wieder etwas Schwung zu verleihen. 

Ich hoffe es kommt zu wenig Missverständnissen und ich kann für mehr Zufriedenheit sorgen. @kalle Nicolai wird sich hier auch nochmal zu der Thematik äußern


----------



## MantaHai (27. Oktober 2017)

_*Info zu den aktuellen Lieferzeiten und Verzögerungen:

1. Nicolai ist keine große Firma, es ist halt doch irgendwie noch ein Handwerksbetrieb. Das bedeutet, dass sobald jemand krank ist (beim Schweißen sehr problematisch), wird es zu Verzögerungen kommen. Wir versuchen diese Verzögerungen zu minimieren, aber es kann vorkommen, dass ihr länger warten müsst. 

Wichtig: Falls ihr euer Bike aus irgendeinem Grund relativ dringend Termintreu braucht, ruft uns an, dann finden wir eine Lösung!

2. Hope hat zur Zeit Lieferschwierigkeiten; aber wir haben mittlerweile Termine, wann die meisten Parts kommen sollen.

3. Wer es noch nich mitbekommen hat: Mojo Suspension ist nicht mehr der Importeur von Fox Racing Shox in England. Deshalb müssen wir die Gabeln und Dämpfer von Fox ziemlich teuer aus den Staaten importieren. Wir arbeiten für Customsettings, aber weiterhin mit Mojo zusammen, allerdings kann es auf Dauer zu einem Markenwechsel weg von Fox kommen.*_


----------



## vinc (1. November 2017)

Bei Punkt 3 muss ich @MantaHai etwas hinzufügen. 

Wir arbeiten weiterhin mit Mojo Rising zusammen. 
Auch wird unsere Modellpalette ION-G13, ION-G15, ION-G16, ION-G19 (weil um Fox Fahrwerk herum-konstruiert) weiterhin mit Fox Fahrwerken ausgestattet.


----------



## MantaHai (7. November 2017)

Da Nicolai gerade in neue Hallen umzieht, dauert es noch etwas bis ich bestimmte Fragen klären kann. Es wird aber nichts vergessen


----------



## Martin1508 (7. November 2017)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Da Nicolai gerade in neue Hallen umzieht, dauert es noch etwas bis ich bestimmte Fragen klären kann. Es wird aber nichts vergessen



Neue Hallen? Was ist mit dem Bauernhof...? [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pow | commander (7. November 2017)

Kalle hat in "Nicolai 2018" am 28. Oktober schon etwas dazu geschrieben.



kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> ....hier erstmal einen ersten Teil meiner Stellungnahme .... ich will nicht zuviel verraten , denn dann ist die ganze Spannung weg :
> 
> 1) wie die meisten schon hier gesehen haben , werden wir mehrere Mitarbeiter neu einstellen. siehe : https://www.mtb-news.de/jobs/job/ni...anager-fuer-sued-west-und-mittel-deutschland/
> Diese Mitarbeiter sind über Deutschland verteilt und haben ein Testradpool zur Verfügung. Jeder, der sich ernsthaft für den
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TommyTheMan (15. November 2017)

MantaHai schrieb:


> _*
> 3. Wer es noch nich mitbekommen hat: Mojo Suspension ist nicht mehr der Importeur von Fox Racing Shox in England. Deshalb müssen wir die Gabeln und Dämpfer von Fox ziemlich teuer aus den Staaten importieren. Wir arbeiten für Customsettings, aber weiterhin mit Mojo zusammen, allerdings kann es auf Dauer zu einem Markenwechsel weg von Fox kommen.*_



Hallo MantaHai, Gibt es zum Thema Markenwechsel bei den Dämpfern was neues? Kann mich mit Fox nicht so recht anfreunden und den Rock Shox Dämpfer gibt es in der option 222x70mm beim G16 nicht.
Öhlins fände ich ja interessant 

Schönen Gruß


----------



## MantaHai (15. November 2017)

TommyTheMan schrieb:


> Hallo MantaHai, Gibt es zum Thema Markenwechsel bei den Dämpfern was neues? Kann mich mit Fox nicht so recht anfreunden und den Rock Shox Dämpfer gibt es in der option 222x70mm beim G16 nicht.
> Öhlins fände ich ja interessant
> 
> Schönen Gruß



Da Nicolai zumindest im Moment weiterhin bei FOX bleiben will und mit Chris Porters neuer Firma Mojo Rising zusammenarbeiten wird, würde ich im Zweifel das Rad ohne Dämpfer bestellen, aber kläre die Frage am besten direkt mit dem Verkauf ab.


----------



## vinc (15. November 2017)

Wie MantaHai schon sagt, bleiben wir vorerst bei Fox.

Man kann bei uns die Rahmen auch ohne Dämpfer bestellen. 

Um dann ein anderes Produkt perfekt abzustimmen, gibt es hier unsere Kennlinie 
---> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/u/2/d/17U31fqebhmFqDTWHNgMiP7XRuUFp5i3RcA8K81txAtc/pubhtml#

Oder auch hier nochmal als Video --> 




Cheers 

Vincent


----------



## TommyTheMan (15. November 2017)

Danke für die Infos und die schnelle Rückmeldung .


----------



## MantaHai (26. November 2017)

*Im Dezember wird es neue Preise für Komplettbikes geben, ab dann sind die Hobel auch bestellbar. Im Moment wird noch hin & her konfiguriert um ein möglichst gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis zu erreichen. Zur Zeit wird vorproduziert um eine Lagerhaltung von Komplettbikes/Rahmen zu ermöglichen. 

Januar und Februar sind von Mojo quasi ausgebucht. 

Nicolai ist außerdem noch nicht umgezogen, der Schritt erfolgt erst im Frühjahr. Die Vorbereitungen laufen aber bereits.




			Täuscht mich das oder wurde die Preise auch nochmal passend zur Verfügbarkeit angepasst?
€2399 vor ein paar Wochen, jetzt stehen wir bei €2599,00 für einen G16 Frame
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



 Auf Grund gestiegener Lohnkosten und Materialkosten wurden die Preise angepasst.





			Zitat von Jonny66: ↑
Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass Nicolai jemals so in aller Munde war wie im Moment und geh mal davon aus, dass sich das auch in den Verkaufszahlen wiederspiegelt. Kann mich ja auch irren.

Zitat von Jonny66: ↑
Schlecht kalkuliert waren die Rahmen vorher auch nicht, die Preisanpassung hat da eher was von "weil wir können" bei dem derzeitigen Hype. Sei Ihnen ja auch vergönnt, haben Sie sich ja auch verdient, war ja auch eine reine Feststellung/Frage von mir.
Was mich mehr wundert ist, dass das so still und leise passiert ist, bei den Option-Listen sind immer noch die alten Preise vorhanden.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Nicolai ist ausgelastet, das ist richtig, allerdings schreibt Nicolai auch endlich mal wieder schwarze Zahlen.
Die Straffung der Modellpolitik ist einer der Hauptgründe für die schwarzen Zahlen*


----------



## julius09 (26. November 2017)

Soll man sich also lieber jetzt noch ein Modell ordern oder lieber warten bis Dez? Bzw ändern sich dann die Ausstattungen gravierend und vor allem dingen die Preise?


----------



## MantaHai (26. November 2017)

julius09 schrieb:


> Soll man sich also lieber jetzt noch ein Modell ordern oder lieber warten bis Dez? Bzw ändern sich dann die Ausstattungen gravierend und vor allem dingen die Preise?



Ich würde warten bzw. schau Mal im Sale, falls es dringend ist.


----------



## julius09 (26. November 2017)

Sale hab ich natürlich schon inspiziert, aber ich wünsche mir ein G15  
Also wirds dann doch eher Frühjahr?


----------



## MantaHai (26. November 2017)

julius09 schrieb:


> Sale hab ich natürlich schon inspiziert, aber ich wünsche mir ein G15
> Also wirds dann doch eher Frühjahr?


Ja, laut Produktionsplan vermutlich KW15 bis das Rad bei dir ist. Aber ruf doch die Tage mal den Sale an, die wissen mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (2. Februar 2018)

Moin,

ich hab die neuen Ausstattungen der Komplettbikes als PDF.

Ich finde sie sehr gelungen! Die Website wird demnächst aktualisiert.

Grüße


----------



## WODAN (2. Februar 2018)

Schade das man keine Hope Teile mehr verbaut.
Haben immer sehr gut ins hochwertige Gesamtbild und dem Fräsporno gepaßt...


----------



## TommyTheMan (2. Februar 2018)

Seh ich das richtig, Nicolai eigener Vorbau ?   Gibts Fotos? 
Ich finde die Ausstattung auch top


----------



## MantaHai (2. Februar 2018)

TommyTheMan schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig, Nicolai eigener Vorbau ?   Gibts Fotos?
> Ich finde die Ausstattung auch top



Ich schau mal ob ich Bilder bekomme


----------



## TommyTheMan (2. Februar 2018)

Das wäre super, Danke


----------



## Karelia (2. Februar 2018)

Warum kein Hope mehr? Gibt es da einen Grund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (2. Februar 2018)

Karelia schrieb:


> Warum kein Hope mehr? Gibt es da einen Grund?



Es gab im letzten Jahr Lieferschwierigkeiten bei Hope, ich denke Nicolai will sich da unabhängiger machen.


----------



## Akira (2. Februar 2018)

An wen kann ich den jetzt eine Mail zwecks Bestellung senden. Der Bestellvorgang auf der HP passt nicht so zu meinem Vorhaben. Ich habe heute mit einem Max (wenn ich es mir richtig gemerkt habe) gesprochen. Den finde ich aber nicht als Kontakt.


----------



## MantaHai (2. Februar 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> An wen kann ich den jetzt eine Mail zwecks Bestellung senden. Der Bestellvorgang auf der HP passt nicht so zu meinem Vorhaben. Ich habe heute mit einem Max (wenn ich es mir richtig gemerkt habe) gesprochen. Den finde ich aber nicht als Kontakt.



Am besten an Vincent wenden.

Vincent Stoyhe <[email protected]>


----------



## justanicename (2. Februar 2018)

Wie ist denn der CC Forty Steuersatz im Vergleich zum Reset? Kenne mich da nicht sonderlich aus und mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass sich das neben dem Hope Vorbau auch geändert hat, ebenso wie die ersetzte RS Reverb Stütze.


----------



## codit (2. Februar 2018)

Bei der Stütze machst Du bezüglich Funktion, Haltbarkeit und Service einen Dreifachsprung von unten nach sehr weit oben. Beim Steuersatz kann ich mir das nicht so vorstellen.


----------



## guru39 (3. Februar 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> An wen kann ich den jetzt eine Mail zwecks Bestellung senden. Der Bestellvorgang auf der HP passt nicht so zu meinem Vorhaben. Ich habe heute mit einem Max (wenn ich es mir richtig gemerkt habe) gesprochen. Den finde ich aber nicht als Kontakt.



Du kannst auch bei mir bestellen


----------



## Mayhem (6. Februar 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> An wen kann ich den jetzt eine Mail zwecks Bestellung senden. Der Bestellvorgang auf der HP passt nicht so zu meinem Vorhaben. Ich habe heute mit einem Max (wenn ich es mir richtig gemerkt habe) gesprochen. Den finde ich aber nicht als Kontakt.



Wenn Du in der Betreffzeile der Email "z. Hd. Max" eingibst, bekommt er die Mail auch. So hat es jedenfalls bei mir funktioniert und er ist auch sehr kompetent.


----------



## saturno (12. Februar 2018)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du kannst auch bei mir bestellen



wie lange noch, denn:

*Aus Zwei wird Eins: HNF Heisenberg und Nicolai = HNF Nicolai*
12.02.2018





*Viel los bei den beiden deutschen Bikeanbietern HNF Heisenberg und Nicolai: Mit der Umbenennung des E-Bike Herstellers HNF Heisenberg zu HNF-Nicolai, der Verlagerung der Nicolai-Produktion aus der legendären Nicolai-Zentrale in Lübbrechtsen heraus ins etwa 13 Kilometer nördlich davon gelegene Mehle und last but not least dem Verkaufsstart der Nicolai-Mountainbikes im HNF-Direktvertrieb leiten beide Unternehmen derzeit imposante Weichenstellungen Richtung gemeinsamer Zukunft ein.*

Bei diesen gravierenden Weichenstellungen handelt es laut beider Unternehmen um mehr als »nur« ein Zusammenschluss zweier Marken. Die Vernetzung zwischen HNF und Nicolai würde auf allen Ebenen stattfinden. Und, so Kalle Nicolai: »Durch den Zusammenschluss können wir unsere Kräfte bündeln und echte Mehrwerte und Nutzen für den Kunden generieren. Und ich kann mich auf das konzentrieren, was ich am besten kann: Innovative Bikes mit Leidenschaft und Herzblut entwickeln.«
Fakt ist: Seit 2008 bedient der Berlin-Brandenburger E-Bike-Anbieter HNF – dahinter stecken Michael Hecken, Kalle Nicolai und Benjamin Börries mit ihren innovativen Ideen und Konzepten - mit einem ganzheitlichen Elektromobilitätskonzept eine designorientierte und technikaffine Zielgruppe mit hohem Qualitätsanspruch.
Seit 1995 ist hingegen Kalle Nicolai selbst mit seiner legendären Marke Nicolai und der dahinter stehenden Manufaktur Nicolai GmbH im Markt. Seine Enduro-und Downhill-Bikes sind im internationalen Rennsport genauso beliebt wie beim ambitionierten Hobbybiker.
Wie es nach den oben genannten Weichenstellungen mit beiden Marken weiter geht erläutert hingegen Benni Börries: »Man wird auch in Zukunft unter der Marke HNF-Nicolai High-End E-Bikes für die Bereiche Urban, City, Touring und Cargo finden, genau wie man unter der Marke Nicolai die besten Performance MTBs und E-MTBs finden wird, die ja bereits heute alle aus der Feder von Kalle Nicolai stammen. Insgesamt wird der Kern der Marke deutlich stärker in den Mittelpunkt gerückt. Kalles Reputation in der Fahrradbranche ist einzigartig. Die Bekanntheit des Namens Nicolai hat uns dazu bewegt, aus HNF - stärker - das zu machen, was es letztendlich ist: Ein Unternehmen von und mit Kalle Nicolai.«
»In Gesprächen mit Kunden wurde uns immer wieder bestätigt, dass HNF und die Verbindung mit Nicolai ein viel stärkeres, inhaltliches Interesse hervorruft als die Marke Heisenberg. High-Tech-Engineering, die Leidenschaft am Biken und das Streben nach Einzigartigkeit für das perfekte Bike sind Markenkern und elementare Bestandteile unserer Unternehmensphilosophie«, ergänzt Michael Hecken.
Wichtig zu wissen: Während viele Teile der Wertschöpfungskette beider Unternehmen verknüpft werden, bleibt die sogenannte  Nicolai Frameworks GmbH als reine »Made in Germany«-Aluminium-Rahmenproduktion eigenständig erhalten. Diese wird allerdings umziehen. Hintergrund: »Heute sind die Produktionsmöglichkeiten am Standort in Lübbrechtsen so weit erschöpft, dass ein weiterer Technologiesprung und eine Vergrößerung der Produktion nicht mehr möglich sind.«
Dazu Kalle Nicolai: »Viele unserer Kunden wollen ihr Traumbike direkt dort testen und kaufen, wo es entwickelt und produziert wird. Um dieses einmalige Erlebnis weiterhin gewährleisten zu können, die Produktion  auszubauen und gleichzeitig die Lieferzeiten zu verkürzen, mussten wir uns verändern. Daher werden wir im März 2018 in ein großes, historisches Fabrikgebäude in Mehle umziehen und es wird uns gelingen, dass auch dort der Charme der gläsernen Manufaktur nicht verloren geht.«
Somit gibt es auch für Kunden echte Neuigkeiten: Ab Frühjahr 2018 setzt Nicolai bei Kompletträdern auf Direktvertrieb. Begründung: »Mit heute 20 festangestellten Verkäufern konnte sich HNF seit der Gründung eine Pionierstellung beim Verkauf von E-Bikes direkt an den Endkunden erarbeiten. Genau wie bei HNF kommen auch Nicolai-Kunden dann in den Genuss von Probefahrt und Beratung im heimischen Umfeld, einer schnellen Lieferung ab Lager sowie einem mobilen Vor-Ort-Servicekonzept. Gerade für das Kennenlernen und Verstehen von innovativen Konzepten wie der ‚Geolution’-Rahmengeometrie oder die ‚Eboxx’-Technologie ist dieses Angebot ideal.«


----------



## Timmy35 (12. Februar 2018)

http://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_hnf-heisenberg-xd1-trail-17-s-m-2165676.html

Also wenn ich da mal ein Nicolai stehen sehe, dann werde ich Liteville-Fahrer.........


----------



## microbat (12. Februar 2018)

...um die HNF Bikes auf die Straße zu bringen war der Vertrieb eben leiden-schaftlich 
War vermutlich nicht der „Bringer“ und die Konsequenz ist jetzt der Deluxe-Direkt-Vertrieb.
Ich finde diese Synergie von HNF NICOLAI sehr gut. Hauptsache der Laden brummt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karelia (25. Februar 2018)

Ob es hier genau reinpasst weiß ich nicht, aber: Seit einigen Wochen verteilt Nicolai ja auf Messen Postkarten bzgl. des neuen Vertriebskonzepts (Wir kommen zu Dir...). Hat da schon mal jemand ne Antwort auf eine Anfrage bekommen? Ich habe jetzt in vier Wochen zwei Mails geschrieben und nie eine Reaktion bekommen...


----------



## madre (27. Februar 2018)

Ja, ich hab Vincent angerufen und mit ihm drüber gesprochen. Bei mir ging es um ein eBoxx , da ist es aber daran gescheitert das es aktuell noch keine gibt .)))


----------



## Karelia (27. Februar 2018)

Ist ja kein Problem, wenn was noch nicht lieferbar ist. Allerdings finde ich schon, dass man zumindest auf Mails reagieren könnte. Und wenn nur mit einem: He, ich  meld mich in x Wochen nochmal bei Dir, aber Du bist bei mir auf dem Schirm...


----------



## madre (27. Februar 2018)

Jup geb ich dir recht. Nicht melden ist die denkbar schlechteste Lösung von allen


----------



## MantaHai (27. Februar 2018)

Karelia schrieb:


> Ist ja kein Problem, wenn was noch nicht lieferbar ist. Allerdings finde ich schon, dass man zumindest auf Mails reagieren könnte. Und wenn nur mit einem: He, ich  meld mich in x Wochen nochmal bei Dir, aber Du bist bei mir auf dem Schirm...



Ich gebe es Mal weiter, eventuell ist die Mail halt nicht angekommen. Anrufen ginge ja auch


----------



## vinc (27. Februar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen, 

falls ich nicht auf Mails antworte schreibt mir einfach kurz eine whattsapp oder SMS auf diese Nummer hier: 0151 650 72 668

Ich habe tatsächlich die letzten Wochen ziemlich viele Anfragen bekommen und wurde leider auch von der aktuellen Grippewelle niedergestreckt... Jetzt gehts vollgas weiter!


----------



## vinc (5. März 2018)

Karelia schrieb:


> Ist ja kein Problem, wenn was noch nicht lieferbar ist. Allerdings finde ich schon, dass man zumindest auf Mails reagieren könnte. Und wenn nur mit einem: He, ich  meld mich in x Wochen nochmal bei Dir, aber Du bist bei mir auf dem Schirm...



Hey Karelia, 

ich habe dir letzte Woche hier eine PM geschickt.  
Haben wir uns jetzt schon per Mail unterhalten oder nicht?

Viele Grüße

Vincent


----------



## MantaHai (8. März 2018)

Die neue Website ist online


----------



## Helius-FR (9. März 2018)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Die neue Website ist online


Und ist Gut Gelungen wie ich finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (9. März 2018)

Mitm iPhone öffnet sich der Sale nicht...


----------



## vinc (9. März 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mitm iPhone öffnet sich der Sale nicht...


Wir haben ne Sperre drin damit die Leute auch nachts in den Schlaf kommen und nicht immer auf dem Sale rumlungern 

Danke für das Feedback, gebe ich so weiter!


----------



## dasphonk (10. März 2018)

Gibt es das Argon nur noch als Rahmen?


----------



## vinc (10. März 2018)

Momentan gibt es nur die "G" Modelle als Komplettbikes. Wir entwickeln auch noch eine Lösung für Bikes außerhalb des Komplettradprogramms. (Saturn, Argon und Co)


----------



## der-gute (10. März 2018)

vinc schrieb:


> Wir haben ne Sperre drin damit die Leute auch nachts in den Schlaf kommen und nicht immer auf dem Sale rumlungern
> 
> Danke für das Feedback, gebe ich so weiter!



A) war ich halt arbeiten...
Und B) arbeite ich jetzt halt eher für den kleinen Kacksack,
nicht mehr fürs Hobby...daher is der Sale my last resort


----------



## guru39 (10. März 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> .... kleinen Kacksack



Glückwunsch 

Ich wusste nicht das so Leute wie du sich vermehren dürfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (10. März 2018)

guru39 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> 
> Ich wusste nicht das so Leute wie du sich vermehren dürfen [emoji20] [emoji1]



Uuuuhhh! Es ist ja gut zu wissen, dass “der Gute” einen erlesenen Humor hat und damit umgehen kann. Es gibt aber nicht ganz so helle Kerzen auf der Torte, die jetzt nen Fass aufmachen würden.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## guru39 (10. März 2018)

Ich glaube das der Gute weiß wie das gemeint ist und im Austeilen ist er ja auch nicht schlecht.

Ich freue mich für ihn.


----------



## Martin1508 (10. März 2018)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das der Gute weiß wie das gemeint ist und im Austeilen ist er ja auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> Ich freue mich für ihn.



[emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der-gute (10. März 2018)

RainAir darf (fast) alles 



guru39 schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht das so Leute wie du sich vermehren dürfen


War schwer genug.

Genug um Komplimente gefischt.
Leute, kauft Nicolai!
Und am Besten außerhalb des Sale


----------



## Helius-FR (10. März 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> RainAir darf (fast) alles
> 
> 
> War schwer genug.
> ...



Das nächste Projekt ist in Planung


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (10. März 2018)

vinc schrieb:


> Wir haben ne Sperre drin damit die Leute auch nachts in den Schlaf kommen und nicht immer auf dem Sale rumlungern
> 
> Danke für das Feedback, gebe ich so weiter!


Der war gut!


----------



## christoph1976 (11. März 2018)

Wie lange muss man aktuell auf einen Saturn11- Rahmen warten?


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (11. März 2018)

Hallo christoph1976,

aktuell ist der Produktionsplan sehr gut gefüllt.
Eine neue Rahmenbestellung, wird in Kalenderwoche 22 ausgeliefert.
Diese Lieferzeit gilt aktuell für alle Modelle.

Wir haben einige Rahmen lagernd, welche schneller geliefert werden können.
Diese Rahmen befinden sich teilweise in der SALE Rubrik auf unserer Homepage.

Anbei ein Auszug an Rahmen, die schneller (innerhalb von 4 Wochen, je nach Beschichtung) verfügbar sind und es noch nicht auf die Homepage geschafft haben:

-NICOLAI ARGON GLF S, M, L, XL, XXL
-NICOLAI ARGON CX XL
-NICOLAI ARGON AM L
-NICOLAI ARGON FAT M, L
-NICOLAI SATURN 11 XXL
-NICOLAI ION G13 XL, XXL
und zu guter letzt ein
-NICOLAI LAMBDA ST L 

Beste Grüße

dein NICOLAI-support
(Philipp)


----------



## christoph1976 (11. März 2018)

Hallo Philipp, 
vielen Dank für die Info!!
Grüße Christoph


----------



## Bingo1979 (11. März 2018)

NICOLAI-Support schrieb:


> ...
> Wir haben einige Rahmen lagernd, welche schneller geliefert werden können.
> Diese Rahmen befinden sich teilweise in der SALE Rubrik auf unserer Homepage.
> 
> ...



Ein Nicolai Lambda? Werden die wieder gebaut? Gleiches Design wie früher?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NICOLAI-Support (11. März 2018)

Sorry Ingo, 
aber das Lambda wird nicht neu aufgelegt 

Bei dem Rahmen handelt es sich um einen "Lagerfund"


----------



## SilentMick (7. April 2018)

Hallo,
mein Name ist Michael und ich wollte mal nachfragen ob das ION G16 EBOXX E14 schon verfügbar ist.
Falls dem so ist, wie sind die Lieferzeiten ?
Ich fahre derzeit ein Gudereit SX-P 4.0 mit Gates und Pinion sowie ein Haibike xduro nduro 9.0 .
Da das ION G16 EBOXX E14 quasi alle Vorteile in sich vereinen würde,wäre ich daran stark interessiert.


----------



## FZ1 (8. Mai 2018)

Hallo an Alle , ich habe Vincent vor wenigen Tagen eine Mail geschickt (und an Nicolai Sale). Wie lange muss man denn im Durchschnitt auf eine Antwort warten ? 
Gruß&Danke an Alle


----------



## RockAddict (9. Mai 2018)

FZ1 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle , ich habe Vincent vor wenigen Tagen eine Mail geschickt (und an Nicolai Sale). Wie lange muss man denn im Durchschnitt auf eine Antwort warten ?
> Gruß&Danke an Alle


Ich durfte bei meiner letzten Mail (01.05.2018) eine Woche auf eine Antwort warten.


----------



## FZ1 (9. Mai 2018)

Danke RockAddict  kann / könnte ja auch sein , das meine Mail nicht angekommen ist...deshalb meine Frage


----------



## kalle Nicolai (14. Mai 2018)

Hallo alle zusammen ,

wir haben nun den Umzug in die historischen Gebäude einer alten Backwarenfabrik abgeschlossen .

Hier ein nettes Video vom neuen Standort :






Wir haben jetzt mehr Platz zum Atmen und können besser Arbeiten.

Telefonisch sind wir in der Zentrale unter *05068 72699- 500* erreichbar.

Für den Verkauf von Komplettbikes und Beratung vor Ort hier die Telefonnummern von unseren 3 Männern im Außendienst .

*Vincent Stoyhe 0151 65072668 ; [email protected] 
PLZ-Bereich: 01-04 | 06 | 12-34 | 37-38 | 40-42 | 44-49 | 57-59 | 99*

*Antoine Litt 0151 61720841 ; [email protected] 
PLZ-Bereich: 73 | 78 | 80-89 | 90-96

Jochen Weller 0151 61720847 ; [email protected] 
PLZ-Bereich: 07-09 | 35-36 | 39 | 50-51 | 53-56 | 60-61 | 63-68 | 70-72 | 74-77 | 79*

Da die Jungs viel unterwegs sind, ist ein Anruf meist besser als eine email :

Alle Fragen zu Rahmen und speziellen Komplettbikes können diese Jungs beantworten :

*Verkauf + Beratung + Technik Rahmen    Max Weigmann    05068 72699-520
[email protected]

Verkauf Rahmen + Versand    Räto Holewa    05068 72699-510
[email protected]

Technik + Beratung + Maßrahmen    Philipp Hildebrand    05068 72699-610
[email protected]
*
Ersatzteile und Schraubertipps bekommt man bei Volker:
*
After-Sales Service / Ersatzteile    Volker Johst    05068 72699- 810
[email protected]*

Klamotten kann Liane abschicken :
*
Buchhaltung + Verkauf Textilien    Liane Piepho    05068 72699- 720
[email protected]*

gruss

Kalle Nicolai


----------



## Helius-FR (14. Mai 2018)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen ,
> 
> wir haben nun den Umzug in die historischen Gebäude einer alten Backwarenfabrik abgeschlossen .
> 
> ...



In Lübbrechtsen ist nun nichts mehr ?


----------



## RockAddict (15. Mai 2018)

Na hoffentlich ändert sich dadurch mein vorrausichtlicher Liefertermin nicht


----------



## guru39 (15. Mai 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich ändert sich dadurch mein vorrausichtlicher Liefertermin nicht



an mich wurde heute auch was versckickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justanicename (16. Mai 2018)

guru39 schrieb:


> an mich wurde heute auch was versckickt



Hast'e zu oft den Grill angehabt und ein neues T-Shirt ne Nummer größer bestellt?
SCNR


----------



## vinc (16. Mai 2018)

FZ1 schrieb:


> Danke RockAddict  kann / könnte ja auch sein , das meine Mail nicht angekommen ist...deshalb meine Frage


Hi FZ1, 

ich war die letzten Wochen nahezu konstant unterwegs... und letztes Wochenende habe ich mir mit der Familie eine Auszeit gegönnt.
Falls ich dir noch nicht geantwortet habe, drück bitte nochmal auf senden deiner Mail. 

vincent.stoyhe at nicolaibike.de

Viele Grüße

Vincent


----------



## guru39 (17. Mai 2018)

justanicename schrieb:


> Hast'e zu oft den Grill angehabt und ein neues T-Shirt ne Nummer größer bestellt?
> SCNR



Woher weißt du das


----------



## FZ1 (18. Mai 2018)

*ich war die letzten Wochen nahezu konstant unterwegs... und letztes Wochenende habe ich mir mit der Familie eine Auszeit gegönnt.
Falls ich dir noch nicht geantwortet habe, drück bitte nochmal auf senden deiner Mail. 

vincent.stoyhe at nicolaibike.de*


Hallo Vincent , alles gut. Hat inzwischen mit Uns geklappt 
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Helius-FR (18. Mai 2018)

.


----------



## Helius-FR (18. Mai 2018)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen ,
> 
> wir haben nun den Umzug in die historischen Gebäude einer alten Backwarenfabrik abgeschlossen .
> 
> ...



@kalle Nicolai @vinc 

In Lübbrechtsen ist jetzt nichts mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalle Nicolai (31. Mai 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> In Lübbrechtsen ist jetzt nichts mehr?



nur noch Forschung und Entwicklung ....... und mein persönlicher Fuhrpark


----------



## Helius-FR (31. Mai 2018)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> nur noch Forschung und Entwicklung ....... und mein persönlicher Fuhrpark



Hehe
Auch nicht Schlecht


----------



## seagate (29. Juni 2018)

Ich musste diese Woche ein Laufrad zu Nicolai schicken und jetzt lese ich hier dass Nicolai einen neuen zweiten Standort hat... Hab es nach Lübbrechtsen geschickt.

Hätte ich das Laufrad an die neue Adresse schicken sollen?


----------



## pratt (30. Juni 2018)

Ich finde hier im Nicolai-Forum ist momentan eine schlechte Moderation. Die externen Leute die für Nicolai hier geschrieben haben, haben sich zurückgezogen (sind womöglich von Nicolai ausgebremst worden). Ich weiß, dass so ein Umzug viel Zeit kostet aber im Moment glaube ich, dass Euch hier viele Felle wegschwimmen.


----------



## Helius-FR (30. Juni 2018)

seagate schrieb:


> Ich musste diese Woche ein Laufrad zu Nicolai schicken und jetzt lese ich hier dass Nicolai einen neuen zweiten Standort hat... Hab es nach Lübbrechtsen geschickt.
> 
> Hätte ich das Laufrad an die neue Adresse schicken sollen?



Neue Adresse wäre wohl richtiger gewesen aber da Kalle ja am alten Standort Wohnt wird das schon ankommen denke ich.


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (3. September 2018)

Hallo Leute,

Über den Account NICOLAI-Support werden wir uns wieder mehr in die aktuellen Beiträge einklinken. Die Antworten werden dann entweder von mir (Max) oder Philipp geschrieben und dementsprechend markiert. Für die erste Zeit werde ich das übernehmen, da sich Philipp in einem etwas längeren Urlaub befindet. 

Die neuen Nummern und aktuellen Mailadressen hat Kalle oben schon aufgeführt, da könnt ihr euch ebenfalls gern melden 

Liebe Grüße

Max


----------



## LaiNico (3. September 2018)

Hallo Max,

schön dass Ihr hier wieder übernehmt. Dann habe ich auch direkt eine Frage:
In der Nicolai Tech Session #1 ist ab 05:55 [mm:ss] ein Diagramm zu sehen, in dem der Antisquat des G16 X1 und G16 GPI abgetragen sind. Dort ist zu sehen, dass auch beim G 16 GPI sich je nach "Übersetzung" ein anderer Antisquat ergibt. Ist das ein Darstellungsfehler, oder habe ich einen Denkfehler? Die Umlenkpunkte und der Riemenzug bleiben ja in jedem Gang identisch.

Weitere Fragen:
Wie ist der Lieferumfang bei einer Bestellung eines G15 GPI Rahmen? Sind Hinterradachse und Riemen enthalten? erledigt, da gefunden.
Was ist ein realistisches Gewicht für einen "fahrfertigen" G15 GPI Rahmen in Größe XL?
Was hat sich beim G15 GPI für 2019 ggü. 2018 verändert?


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (3. September 2018)

Hi YZ-3 warsmal!,

An dieser Stelle möchte ich meinen lieben Kollegen Jens zitieren:

"Es ist natürlich korrekt, dass beim GPI die Wirkrichtung des Ketten bzw. Riemenzugs nicht wie bei einer klassischen Kettenschaltung durch die Wahl des Ganges beeinflusst wird.
Grundlegend beschreibt Anti Squat lediglich ob und wie stark die vom Fahrer ins Pedal eingeleitete Kraft den Hinterbau komprimiert bzw. auseinander zieht. Bezieht man in diese Betrachtung die interne Übersetzung des Getriebes mit ein, ergibt sich der im Video zu sehende Anti Squat Verlauf."

Beim G15 GPI Rahmen gehört neben dem Getriebe inkl. Shifter und Kurbel auch ein Antriebsset zum Lieferumfang. Es besteht aus vorderer und hinterer Riemenscheibe sowie dem passenden Riemen. Die Übersetzung 39T/39T/125T ist dabei fix. Die Steckachse ist ebenfalls ein Bestandteil.

Ein genaues Gewicht bei dieser Rahmengröße kann ich dir leider nicht nennen. Bitte definiere mir trotzdem "fahrfertig" etwas genauer


----------



## LaiNico (4. September 2018)

NICOLAI-Support schrieb:


> [...]Bezieht man in diese Betrachtung die interne Übersetzung des Getriebes mit ein, ergibt sich der im Video zu sehende Anti Squat Verlauf."


Eben das verstehe ich aktuell nicht. Mit wem muss man sich auf welchem Wege darüber austauschen um es zu verstehen?



NICOLAI-Support schrieb:


> [...]Beim G15 GPI Rahmen gehört neben dem Getriebe inkl. Shifter und Kurbel auch ein Antriebsset zum Lieferumfang. Es besteht aus vorderer und hinterer Riemenscheibe sowie dem passenden Riemen. Die Übersetzung 39T/39T/125T ist dabei fix. Die Steckachse ist ebenfalls ein Bestandteil.


Danke, das klingt vernünftig  Auf Grund einer Diskussion "nebenan": Liefert ihr Alu- oder Stahl-Riemenscheiben?



NICOLAI-Support schrieb:


> Ein genaues Gewicht bei dieser Rahmengröße kann ich dir leider nicht nennen. Bitte definiere mir trotzdem "fahrfertig" etwas genauer


Schade. Fahrfertig heißt für mich - wenn ihr mit Antrieb ausliefert - eben in dieser Konstellation: Rahmen, Steckachse, Riemenscheiben, Riemen, Kurbel. Falls MIT Dämpfer dann unter Angabe welcher es ist.


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (4. September 2018)

Hi YZ-3 warsmal!,

Bitte wende dich bei dieser Frage an: [email protected]

Die Fully-GPI Modelle werden mit Riemenscheiben aus Alu ausgeliefert. Es Gibt keine 39T Scheiben aus Stahl die passen würden.

Bitte melde dich mit dieser Anfrage nochmal per Mail bei mir, dann werde ich mich darum kümmern Infos aufzutreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NICOLAI-Support (13. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

das Jahr 2018 neigt sich langsam dem Ende zu.
Weihnachten steht vor der Türe und somit auch die NICOLAI Weihnachtsfeier.

Ab 12 Uhr sitzen wir im Reisebus und werden unsere Freunde von der Universal Transmissions GmbH in Mühlhausen besuchen. Wir werden daher bis zum Wochenende nur noch eingeschränkt auf Mails und Anrufe reagieren können.
Ab nächsten Montag sind wir wieder voll für euch da.

Als kleine Vorwarnung:
Zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester haben wir Betriebsferien, daher ist auch hier mit etwas verzögertem Feedback zu rechnen.

Wir wünschen EUCH ein paar besinnliche Weihnachtstage und viel oder wenig Schnee auf den TRAILS - je nachdem wie ihr es mögt...
Beste Grüße & PROST

EUER NICOLAI TEAM


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (13. Dezember 2018)

Es sei euch von Herzen gegönnt! Frohe (Vor-)Weihnachtszeit und Grüße aus Hessen,
Maik.


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Dezember 2018)

Habe mir mal einem HNF-Nicolai XD-urban bestellt  mal sehen was es alles kan.
Ich war wohl der letzte Besteller 2018 , laut E-Mail bekomme ich es Feb./März.


----------



## Ritzibi (15. Januar 2019)

Ist es eigentlich normal das man auf Mails keine Antwort bekommt?
Warte seit 1 Woche auf ein Lebenszeichnen, kommt aber nix.


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Januar 2019)

Was hindert einen Telefonat, geht schneller.


----------



## Ritzibi (15. Januar 2019)

Alles gut, Ansprechpartner im Urlaub, telefonisch geklärt.


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (12. Februar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

Wir haben zwei neue Informationen für euch!


1. Der Termin zur Hausmesse ist bestätigt: Wir freuen uns euch am 13.04.2019 in Mehle begrüßen zu dürfen, vorher wird auch noch ein bisschen aufgeräumt  Am Sonntag, den 14.04.2019 gibt es noch einen Testtag an einem anderen Ort. Aktuell steht er noch nicht fest, wird aber bald von uns bekannt gegeben.

2. Wir suchen ab sofort einen Auszubildenden Industriekaufmann:

https://www.mtb-news.de/jobs/job/ni...ze-52-ausbildung-zum-industriekaufmann-w-m-d/

Bitte meldet euch oder gebt die Information weiter, wenn ihr jemanden kennt.


Liebe Grüße

Max


----------



## MadCyborg (6. April 2020)

Ahoi @NICOLAI-Support, ich habe zwei kurze Fragen zur Rahmenverfügbarkeitstabelle:
1) Ich nehme an, dass man früher mal die Tabs 1 & 2 (Produktions-/Tailormade-Rahmen) auch sehen konnte, das aber mittlerweilse absichtlich nicht mehr öffentlich ist?
2) Sind die angegebenen 10 Wochen für einen Produktions-Fully-Rahmen ein regelmäßig aktualisierter Wert, oder ist das eine Art langjähriger Durchschnitt?


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (6. April 2020)

Hallo MadCyborg,

Aktuell ist unsere Produktion so dynamisch aufgebaut, dass wir Rahmenmodelle nicht mehr Wochenweise fertigen.
Daher ist diese Übersicht aktuell nicht sinnvoll/zielführend.

Aktuell beträgt die Produktionsdauer eines Fully Rahmens knapp 9 Wochen. 
Der Wert von 10 Wochen ist gemittelt.
Saison- und Situationsbedingt schwankt die Nachfrage über das Jahr und somit auch die Produktionsdauer.

Gruss
dein NICOLAI-SUPPORT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NICOLAI-Support (14. April 2020)

Hallo Liebe NICOLAI Kunden,

wir hoffen ihr hattet alle ein schönes Osterfest und konntet die sonnigen Tage auf eurem Bike nutzen. Zwar füllen sich die Trails zusehens mit Wanderern oder Radlern, die sich sonst eher im urbanen Raum aufgehalten haben, aber mit beidseitiger Rücksichtnahme haben sicherlich alle eine Gute Zeit im Wald. Einige schöne Fotos von euren Touren haben uns auf den verschiedensten Social Media Kanälen schon erreicht.

Dieser Eintrag hat auch einen Technischen Hintergrund
Wir richten uns mit der Nachricht besonders an alle SATURN 11 & SATURN 14 Kunden. Es gibt zwei Themen die wir mit euch besprechen müssen.

Leider kommt es beim Thema     Zugstange immer wieder zu Fehlbedienungen. Die Schraube an der     Zugstange ist eine Vorspannschraube welche mit einem Nenndrehmoment     von 4,5Nm angezogen werden muss. Es entsteht zwischen Zugstange und     Umlenkhebelbock ein Spalt. Dieser Spalt ist gewollt! Solltet ihr die     Schraube mit einem deutliche höheren Drehmoment oder gar auf Block     ziehen, bringt ihr Lasten in den Umlenkhebelbock ein, welche zu     einem versagen des Bauteils führen kann.    

Montageanleitung:

https://docs.google.com/presentatio...=false&delayms=3000&slide=id.g31d918d26d_0_10 

In den kommenden Tagen werden alle Kunden nochmals in einer separaten Mail benachrichtigt

An alle Kunden die sich damals ein     SATURN 11 bei BIKE COMPONENTS in der BC Edition (Schwarz-elox/Orange     Extralove) gekauft haben – oder ein solchen Rahmen im     Gebrauchtmarkt kaufen: Euer Rahmen besitzt in allen Rahmengrößen     ein 30,9mm Sitzrohr! D.h. Auch die SIZE S, SIZE M & SIZE L     Rahmen haben ein 30,9mm Sitzrohr. Diese Sitzrohre wurden damals von     BC bei uns bestellt. Alle Rahmen welche nicht im Zuge dieser Aktion     von BC verkauft wurden haben Tech-Sheet konforme Abmessungen. Bitte     fragt im Zweifel bei uns (mit Rahmennummer) nach, bevor ihr eine     31,6mm Sattelstütze in solch einem Rahmen montiert 

Allen Kunden empfehlen wir:
„Überprüft euer Material vor jeder Ausfahrt auf optische und technische Mängel und haltet euch an die Nenndrehmomente in den Tech Sheets. Bitte nutzt unsere Bikes gemäß unserem empfohlenen Einsatzzweck.“

Solltet ihr Fragen zu Bikes oder Bauteilen haben, so kontaktiert uns gerne über
[email protected]


Danke & Beste Grüße

dein Nicolai Team


----------



## Martin1508 (14. April 2020)

NICOLAI-Support schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe NICOLAI Kunden,
> 
> wir hoffen ihr hattet alle ein schönes Osterfest und konntet die sonnigen Tage auf eurem Bike nutzen. Zwar füllen sich die Trails zusehens mit Wanderern oder Radlern, die sich sonst eher im urbanen Raum aufgehalten haben, aber mit beidseitiger Rücksichtnahme haben sicherlich alle eine Gute Zeit im Wald. Einige schöne Fotos von euren Touren haben uns auf den verschiedensten Social Media Kanälen schon erreicht.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ihr Lieben,

danke für die Infos. Auch ich habe in Mehle schon wegen der Zugstange angerufen. Aber nicht das Drehmoment war das Thema, sondern eher der Spalt und sein Verlauf. Mich hat gewundert, dass bei richtiger Montage ein Winkel entsteht. Hier habe ich aber die Bestätigung erhalten, dass der Winkel völlig unbedenklich und normal sei.

VG


----------



## trailterror (14. April 2020)

NICOLAI-Support schrieb:


> Allen Kunden empfehlen wir:
> „Überprüft euer Material vor jeder Ausfahrt auf optische und technische Mängel und haltet euch an die Nenndrehmomente in den Tech Sheets. Bitte nutzt unsere Bikes gemäß unserem empfohlenen Einsatzzweck.“



Politisch korrekt und sicherlich nicht ganz abwegig; vertrauenserweckend klingt aber irgendwie anders...


----------



## Bingo1979 (14. April 2020)

Hallo Nicolai Support,

Wäre es nicht einfacher und anwendungsfreundlicher auf die Zugstange zu verzichten und stattdessen z.B. das Sitzrohr mit einer höheren Wanddicke oder einer Versteifungsrippe zu versehen?

Gruß 
Ingo


----------



## guru39 (14. April 2020)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hallo Nicolai Support,
> 
> Wäre es nicht einfacher und anwendungsfreundlicher auf die Zugstange zu verzichten und stattdessen z.B. das Sitzrohr mit einer höheren Wanddicke oder einer Versteifungsrippe zu versehen?
> 
> ...


----------



## guru39 (14. April 2020)

und genau da, bin ich jetzt raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (14. April 2020)

Dann könnte man auch endlich einen Stahlfederdämpfer verbauen und das Saturn 14 wäre noch attraktiver...


----------



## Scherge (15. April 2020)

Und den Federweg noch auf bis zu 150mm erweiterbar machen (29er) und dazu mal ne leichtere Getriebevariante anbieten, die anders als die GPI-Modelle nicht gleich mit 2,5kg+ Mehrgewicht daherkommt... 



> >> Saturn 15


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2020)

....und noch eine Doppelbrücke rein 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2020)

Das mit der leichten Getriebevariante wäre mal eine Idee 

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (19. April 2020)

Scherge schrieb:


> Das mit der leichten Getriebevariante wäre mal eine Idee
> 
> G.



Wirste aber mit Pinion so nicht hinbekommen.
Find meins mit 17.5 kg echt gut... und hab aus lauter Übermut heute auf dem Mule noch 25 Kilo Brennholz aus dem Wald nach Hause befördert 
Die Gänge 1 und 2 der P12 musste ich bislang noch nicht nutzen.

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (1. Juli 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

da die Frage in den letzten Tagen häufiger gestellt wurde:

Ja, wir geben die Senkung der MwSt natürlich weiter.
Alle Rechnungen, die ab sofort gestellt werden, werden mit 16% Mwst ausgewiesen.
Für offene Bestellungen bedeutet das also folgendens:

1) Hast du ein Bike/Rahmen bestellt & noch keine Rechnung erhalten so wird dir eine Rechnung mit 16% ausgestellt, unabhängig vom Bestelldatum, der Mwst im Angebot oder der Auftragsbestätigung

2) Hast du ein Bike/Rahmen bestellt & bereits eine Rechnung mit 19% erhalten so bleibt diese bestehen und wird nicht auf 16% umgeschrieben

Es kann sein, dass Artikel im Shop & Konfigurator weiterhin mit 19% bepreist sind, diese werden jedoch beim sogenannten "Checkout" korrigiert. Es ist aktuell nicht wirklich umsetzbar alle Preise anzupassen.
Das aktuelle Mailaufkommen ist zu hoch, sodass wir hier nicht noch zusätzlich Arbeit reinstecken möchten.

Beste Grüße
euer Nicolai Team


----------



## olfe (1. Juli 2020)

Verständnisproblem zu 2):

die Ware habe ich noch nicht erhalten
die Rechnung ist auf 19% ausgestellt
Ich habe 19% MwSt. zu bezahlen?


----------



## I3uchi (2. Juli 2020)

olfe schrieb:


> Verständnisproblem zu 2):
> 
> die Ware habe ich noch nicht erhalten
> die Rechnung ist auf 19% ausgestellt
> Ich habe 19% MwSt. zu bezahlen?



Steht doch da? Die 19% bleiben bestehen. Die Rechnungen sind steuerlich relevante Belege. Eine schon ausgestellte Rechnung ist eine schon ausgestellte Rechnung.


----------



## olfe (3. Juli 2020)

Grundlage der Rechnungsstellung ist immer der §14 UStG.

Für die MwSt.-Änderung wurden die Gesetze jedoch nicht geändert oder erweitert, stattdessen gibt es ein offizielles BMF-Schreiben zum 01.07.2020.

Man kann sich also auf das zu downlaodende Dokument beziehen, siehe 2.6.1:









						Umsatzsteuer; Befristete Absenkung des allgemeinen und ermäßigten Umsatzsteuersatzes zum 1. Juli 2020 - Bundesfinanzministerium  - Service
					






					www.bundesfinanzministerium.de
				





Grundsätzlich gilt, dass Lieferungen und sonstige Leistungen bis einschließlich 30.06.2020 mit 19% und 7% zu besteuern sind.

Erfolgt die Lieferung oder sonstige Leistung erst ab dem 01.07.2020 sind die Steuersätze 16% und 5% anzuwenden, auch wenn die Bestellung und ggf. Auftragsbestätigung mit 19% im Juni erfolgt ist.


----------



## Perlmutblue (3. Juli 2020)

Hier schlagen sich unsere sozialisten-Sparhörnchen wieder die Köpfe ein.
Bezahlt ein wenig mehr, dann überlebt Nicolai die kommende Wirtschaftskrise, vielleicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (3. Juli 2020)

all das trara für max.160€


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (6. Juli 2020)

Die hier beschriebenen beiden Fälle treffen auf aktuell 98% unserer Aufträge zu.

Überhangaufträge sind leider etwas komplizierter...

Sollte es einen "Überhang" geben so bekommen wir das sicherlich geregelt. 
Bitte kontaktiere uns per Mail


----------



## Mig70 (19. April 2021)

Liebe Gemeinde,
_
ich muss das einfach los werden:_
Vor einer Woche ein gebrauchtes Helius gekauft und bei der Durchsicht festgestellt dass der Hinterbau quasi Hardtail-Charakter hat. Samstag Abend an Nicolai geschrieben und heute kurz nach zehn war die Anwort da. Mit Link zu Videos, Kostenvoranschlag für Werkzeug und Lagersatz und überhaupt ganz freundlich.



Ich feier die😍 Firma!

dankende Grüße,
Mig


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (14. Mai 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

am heutigen Freitag gönnen sich einige Kollegen einen verdienten Brückentag.
Wir bitten daher Verzögerungen im Mail-Verkehr und am Telefon zu entschuldigen.

Ab Montag sind wir wieder für euch erreichbar.

Habt alle ein schönes Wochenende - Wir freuen uns auf viele schöne neue Bilder im "NICOLAI's in ACTION Fred"

beste Grüße
Euer NICOLAI Support


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (23. Februar 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir haben lange nichts mehr von uns hören lassen, ich möchte euch aber heute zwei Anmerkungen loswerden.

*1. Erreichbarkeit*
Wir entschuldigen uns wenn es in der Vergangenheit bei der Bearbeitung von Anfragen zu längeren Wartezeiten gekommen ist. Spezielle Fragen zu älteren NICOLAI Modellen oder bspw. unüblichen Mutationen können nicht von jedem Mitarbeiter sofort beantwortet werden oder müssen erst in Rücksprache mit der Entwicklung erarbeitet werden.
Generell bearbeiten wir unsere Mails nach dem Prinzip “Je länger die Wartezeit, desto höher die Prio”. Solltet ihr also zu ungeduldig sein und laufend nachfragen, sinkt eure Priorität - das ist zwar im Einzelfall nicht immer förderlich für die Gemütslage des Kunden - erleichtert uns aber die Arbeit ungemein.
Es geht daher oft schneller - wenn man einfach noch etwas wartet 

*2. Hausmesse*
Am 2. und 3. April öffnen wir für euch ab 10 Uhr die NICOLAI Manufaktur am Standort in Mehle. Wir laden euch ein mit uns unser 26 jähriges Firmenjubiläum zu feiern.
Kommt vorbei und wir zeigen euch wer, wie und wo die Rahmen für die geilsten Bikes gebaut werden. Erfahre mehr über unsere neuesten Modelle, die Technik und die Herstellung. Es wird geschweißt, gefräst, gedreht, beschichtet und montiert. Schaut den Kollegen und Maschinen dabei über die Schulter und lernt die Details hinter der Rahmenproduktion kennen.

Zusätzlich werden wir das von unseren Kunden ersehnte Modell SATURN 16 erstmalig präsentieren.   Klar haben wir diesen Neuling und auch alle aktuellen Bikes vor Ort mit denen ihr eine Runde auf den angrenzenden Trails drehen könnt. Reserviert euch jetzt schon ein Testbike für die Touren.

Bei leckerem Essen und kühlen Getränken, werden wir auch Zeit zum Quatschen und Austauschen finden und natürlich werden die traditionellen Betriebsführungen mit Kalle oder Vincent stattfinden.
Der neue Showroom präsentiert euch eine Auswahl an Bikes der letzten 26 Jahre und lädt euch ein, einen Blick auf unsere Klamotten, Bücher, SALE-Testbikes und SALE-Rahmen zu werfen.
___
Zusammengefasst - die harten Fakten:
Öffnungszeiten: *SAMSTAG 10-17 Uhr* & *SONNTAG 11-16 Uhr*
Programm: Firmenführungen, Testfahrten, Schweisse, Fräsen, Pulverbeschichten, Montage, Showroom, Essen, Trinken…
___
Wir freuen uns auf euch - bitte beachtet kurzfristige CORONA Änderungen


Danke & Beste Grüße
Euer NICOLAI Support


----------



## Bingo1979 (23. Februar 2022)

NICOLAI-Support schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wir haben lange nichts mehr von uns hören lassen, ich möchte euch aber heute zwei Anmerkungen loswerden.
> 
> ...


Danke für die Info. Irgendwelche Neuigkeiten bei den Fullys?


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (1. März 2022)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Irgendwelche Neuigkeiten bei den Fullys?


... Ich habe den Hausmesse-Text mal etwas angepasst


----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. März 2022)

Saturn 16, na danke! Ich bin doch nicht Rockefeller!


----------



## Stuntfrosch (1. März 2022)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Saturn 16, na danke! Ich bin doch nicht Rockefeller!


Laut deinem Profilbild bist Du eher Punktefeller. (taataa taataa taataa/Schenkelklopfermodus aus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (15. März 2022)

Lieferzeiten sind, zumindest auf den G1 bezogen, derzeit echt top.

Hab es getan und löse mein G15 jetzt mit dem G1 ab... bin echt gespannt auf das Teil!


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (28. März 2022)

Guten Morgen,

heute starten wir in eine aufregende Arbeitswoche. Neben der Hausmesse am kommenden Wochenende präsentieren wir euch auch im Laufe der Woche auch das neue SATURN 16.
Sollten wir mit der Bearbeitung von Anfragen etwas länger benötigen, entschuldigen wir uns dafür bereits im Vorfeld. 

Die Hausmesse werden wir nach Rücksprache mit dem örtlichen Gesundheitsamt als 3G Veranstaltung durchführen. Die Registrierung vor Ort läuft außerdem über die LUCA-App.
Innerhalb des Gebäudes herrscht zudem eine Maskenpflicht.

Wir freuen uns sehr auf euch

Beste Grüße
NICOLAI SUPPORT


----------



## trailterror (28. März 2022)

NICOLAI-Support schrieb:


> .....3G....Registrierung ....LUCA-App....Maskenpflicht...



🙄 🙄

 Über die vorstellung des saturn 16 hingegen freu ich mich 👍


----------



## xMARTINx (28. März 2022)

trailterror schrieb:


> 🙄 🙄
> 
> Über die vorstellung des saturn 16 hingegen freu ich mich 👍


Tja so ist das aktuell, besser als keine Hausmesse


----------



## Bingo1979 (29. März 2022)

NICOLAI-Support schrieb:


> … präsentieren wir euch auch im Laufe der Woche auch das neue SATURN 16.
> …
> Beste Grüße
> NICOLAI SUPPORT


Hallo,

Und wann jetzt genau?

Grüße Ingo


----------



## anf (30. März 2022)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Und wann jetzt genau?
> 
> Grüße Ingo


Siehe oben https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lieferzeiten-erreichbarkeit-emails.452264/post-17950404


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justanicename (30. März 2022)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Und wann jetzt genau?
> 
> Grüße Ingo


Heute:





						Saturn 16 • Nicolai Bicycles
					






					www.nicolai-bicycles.com


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (7. Juli 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

die EUROBIKE in Frankfurt wirft seine Schaffen voraus. Wir werden mit einem großen Messeteam am Montag nach Frankfurt reisen und euch auf der Messe am Innen- und Außenstand empfangen. 
Wie bereits in den FACTORY NEWS angekündigt werden wir euch mindestens 2 Neuheiten präsentieren.

Wir bitten euch um Verständnis, wenn wir in der nächsten Woche etwas länger brauchen um Anfragen zu bearbeiten.

Wir freuen uns sehr auf euch

Beste Grüße
NICOLAI SUPPORT


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (8. Juli 2022)

... schönen Gruß von Jens und Fabian der Montage.
Alle Messebikes sind fertig zum verladen










Wir freuen uns auf euch


----------



## dasphonk (8. Juli 2022)

Was sind denn das für schicke Bikes?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (8. Juli 2022)

Das sind ja nur 2 bikes!


----------



## MantaHai (8. Juli 2022)

NICOLAI-Support schrieb:


> ... schönen Gruß von Jens und Fabian der Montage.
> Alle Messebikes sind fertig zum verladen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1513333
> ...


Wenn das Mal kein HP mit diesem Lal Bikes Antrieb ist.


----------



## shibboleth (8. Juli 2022)

Und ein Nachfolger vom Saturn 11?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2022)

@MantaHai   Ja wird wohl sowas sein oder nur ein ein Kettenschaltungsnucleon 🤔

G.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (9. Juli 2022)

Ein helles und rotes 😍😍


----------



## MantaHai (9. Juli 2022)

shibboleth schrieb:


> Und ein Nachfolger vom Saturn 11?


Da wäre ja höchstens die Reifenfreiheit & das Dämpfermaß zu bemängeln, vielleicht kommt auch ne DC Version.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (9. Juli 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @MantaHai   Ja wird wohl sowas sein oder nur ein ein Kettenschaltungsnucleon 🤔
> 
> G.🙂


Man sieht aber eine Kettenstrebe & den Horstlink, ich meine auch einen tief liegenden Dämpfer zwischen den Beinen zu sehen.


----------



## xMARTINx (9. Juli 2022)

Oh bin gespannt 😍


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2022)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Man sieht aber eine Kettenstrebe & den Horstlink, ich meine auch einen tief liegenden Dämpfer zwischen den Beinen zu sehen.




Naja, gespannt bin ich auf jedenfall. Auch wenn wohl garnix Getriebeneues kommt, könnte das mit dem Schalten an dem Rad schon interessant werden.

G.


----------



## Veggieknödel (9. Juli 2022)

[email protected] nicolai, stellt bitte auch das Foto des roten bikes ein, das der Fotograf von der anderen Seite macht. 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## MantaHai (9. Juli 2022)

Veggieknödel schrieb:


> [email protected] nicolai, stellt bitte auch das Foto des roten bikes ein, das der Fotograf von der anderen Seite macht.
> Vielen Dank!


Und des weißen Bikes


----------



## Helius-FR (9. Juli 2022)

Veggieknödel schrieb:


> [email protected] nicolai, stellt bitte auch das Foto des roten bikes ein, das der Fotograf von der anderen Seite macht.
> Vielen Dank!





MantaHai schrieb:


> Und des weißen Bikes


Na das werden sie sicher nicht vor der Eurobike machen.


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (9. Juli 2022)

Veggieknödel schrieb:


> [email protected] nicolai, stellt bitte auch das Foto des roten bikes ein, das der Fotograf von der anderen Seite macht.
> Vielen Dank!


Ole hatte leider keinen Film im Fotoapparat,
Daher können wir leider nichts nachreichen

Sorry


----------



## Feanor90 (10. Juli 2022)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Na das werden sie sicher nicht vor der Eurobike machen.


Ausserdem könnten die Fotos Teile der Bevölkerung verunsichern!


----------



## dasphonk (12. Juli 2022)

Das weiße Bike dürfte dann wohl das Nucleon 16 sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (12. Juli 2022)

Jap. Das rote ist das neue Saturn 11


----------



## dasphonk (12. Juli 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Jap. Das rote ist das neue Saturn 11


Was hat sich denn beim Saturn 11 geändert?


----------



## qlaus (14. Juli 2022)

@NICOLAI-Support lüftet doch bitte mal das Geheimnis des roten 😎


----------



## dasphonk (14. Juli 2022)

Ich war auch gerade auf der Suche....aber irgendwie finde ich auch nichts.

Ist vielleicht irgendwer auf der Eurobike unterwegs und mag mal bei Nicolai vorbeischlendern?


----------



## shibboleth (14. Juli 2022)

Wir können ja so lange ein wenig spekulieren.  Ich sage mal:


neues Modell: Saturn 12
hinten 110-120mm Federweg je nach EBL des Dämpfers, ähnlich wie beim S16
Dämpfer jetzt metrisch
für Gabel 120-130mm (Daunkanntri!)
Reifenfreiheit hinten 2.4", 29er only
jetzt mit Mutatoren
Geo bisschen flacher, länger und so


----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. Juli 2022)

Ihr müsst mal auf Instagram, da war es in den Reels, neues Saturn 11, hat jetzt auch das gefräste Tretlager wie das S16.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillehille (14. Juli 2022)

Hab’s mir angeguckt. Das Saturn 11 hat mehr Reifenfreiheit und einen metrischen Dämpfer. Die BBu ist nicht vom S16 - das ist eine eigene


----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. Juli 2022)

Gefräst halt, daher ähnlich, das meinte ich.


----------



## FZ1 (13. Oktober 2022)

Moinsen zusammen,

ich weiss...ruf an...schreib ne Mail
Aber vielleicht hat ja gerade einer geordert oder weiss was 
Wie lange ist denn momentan die Lieferzeit für ein Argon Gravel ?

Thanks


----------



## weltraumpapst (14. Oktober 2022)

FZ1 schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen,
> 
> ich weiss...ruf an...schreib ne Mail
> Aber vielleicht hat ja gerade einer geordert oder weiss was
> ...



Hi, 
Hab Anfang der Woche eins geordert, geschätzte Lieferzeit KW 48 stand in der Mail. 

✌️


----------



## FZ1 (15. Oktober 2022)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hab Anfang der Woche eins geordert, geschätzte Lieferzeit KW 48 stand in der Mail.
> 
> ✌️


Moin,  danke Dir


----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. November 2022)

Wie schaut es momentan aus? Hab vor einer Woche eine Email gesendet, bisher nichts?


----------



## MB-Locke (21. November 2022)

Hi,
Also ich stehe gerade wg Abwicklung meines Auftrags mit Nicolai im Austausch. Klar, da gibts eine konkrete Auftragsnummer usw, aber Antwortzeiten von unter einem Arbeitstag sind die Regel. Sehr vorbildlich 

Fasse doch einfach mal nach, ging bestimmt unter. Oder ruf eben kurz an… (ok, bei dir ggf bissl schwieriger)


----------



## dogdaysunrise (21. November 2022)

Antwort war heute Morgen in der Inbox.


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (12. Dezember 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir wollten uns bei Euch für das erfolgreiche Jahr 2022 bedanken. 
Am vergangenen Donnerstag haben wir bereits mit unseren Freunden von Universal Transmission unsere Weihnachtsfeier gefeiert.
Hiermit kündigen wir nun unsere Betriebsruhe vom 21.12 - 09.01.2023 an. In diesen Tagen werden wir leider keine Anrufe & Mails entgegennehmen. Solltet ihr also noch ein Geschenk, Ersatzteil oder Fragen loswerden wollen - die Zeit rennt 

Wir möchten euch noch auf das World Bicycle Relief aufmerksam machen. 
In den nächsten Tagen sollte dort auch ein ordentlicher Preis von uns veröffentlicht werden.
Wir freuen uns das Projekt so unterstützen zu können und hoffen auf eine große Spendenbereitschaft.

Dann bleibt mir nun nur noch ein eine schöne Vorweihnachtszeit zu wünschen
Zeigt uns eure besten Jahresabschlussbilder in der Galerie und lasst es euch gut gehen

Beste Grüße
Euer Team NICOLAI


----------

